# Rohloff vs. Shimano Nexus Inter 8



## gate (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo, 

der Sieger des Vergleiches dürfte feststehen: Rohloff

Aber:

Ich habe schon so ziemlich alles zum Thema Rohloff hier im Forum gelesen, was es zu lesen gibt. Gefahren bin ich sie zwar noch nicht  aber nach den Aussagen muss sie ja der Hammer sein. Wäre da nicht der Preis! (Ich höre jetzt schon Stimmern die rufen: Aber das relativiert sich, eigentlich ist das nicht zu viel im Vergleich zu XTR, die Nabe hält ewig.....)
Das mag ja auch alles so sein. 

Was ich aber eigentlich wissen möchte ist, ob eine Nexus für mein Einsatzgebiet nicht doch auch ausreichend ist. Ich fahre mit meinem Rad (Gudereit RC45+) zur Arbeit und benutze es allgemein als Stadtschlampe. Da wäre mir eine Rohloff viel zu schade falls sie sich jemand ausleihen würde. 

Großartig schalten ist nicht. Ich habe so 1-2 Gänge die ich immer benutzen. Wenn eine Brücke kommt gehe ich aufs kleine Kettenblatt und danach geht es zack wieder rauf aufs Mittlere und fertig. 
Mich interessiert jetzt aber nun doch eine Nabenschaltung (sorry, Nabengetriebe ;-)), da ich mich dann noch weniger um die Pflege kümmern muss. Evtl. kann ich dann noch einen geschlossenen Kettenkasten verbauen!

Auf der anderen Seite fasziniert mich die Technik der Rohloff. Da ich über kurz oder lang mein sechstes Fahrrad kaufen werde, überlege ich ob es nicht ein Rohloff-bike wird. 
Im Moment fahre ich mit dem Stevens X8 meine sportlichen Runden. Mit dem Gudereit zur Arbeit und in die City. Vielleicht wäre da ein leichtes Trekkingrad mit Rohloff eine gute Kombination aus beiden. (Inklusive gutem Schloß!!!)

Ihr seht, ich bin noch unentschlossen. Wer sich durch den Text gequält hat und vielleicht ein paar Erfahrungen mit der Nexus gemacht hat, kann sie gerne hier posten. 

Eine Frage wäre noch wer so ein leichtes, Rohloff-bike, Straßenausstattung, Nabendynamo anbietet. (Zu einem vernünftigen Preis) Das Stevens Sovereign R14 fällt mir da zunächst ein.


greetz


----------



## phylacista (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

was genau ist denn nun Deine Frage?

Du führst ja selber in Deinem Text schon alle möglichen Argumente auf und wenn es Dein 6. Rad ist wirst Du dies auch sicher gut beurteilen können.

Wie weit geht denn so Dein Weg zur Arbeit?
Brauchst Du eigentlich so viele Gänge?

Also meine Stadtschlampe ist ein Hollandrad mit 3 Gang Torpedo Nabe - damit komme ich auch klar obwohl es hier in Aachen den ein oder anderen Hügel gibt.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen wie man mit 8 Gängen nicht klar kommt, wenn man nicht unbedingt in der optimalen Trittfrequenz radelt oder steile Anstiege, starkes Gelände zu bewältigen hat.

Wenn ich mir das so bei Dir durchlese denke ich Du siehst das genauso bist aber scharf drauf mal die Rohloff zu testen. Die Antwort: Wenn Dir das das Geld und Risiko wert ist, machs - ich würde nichtmal auf die Idee kommen...

Gruß
Phyl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gate (26. Juli 2005)

Ja, das ist ja das Dilemma. Rohloff: super (teuer)
Ist sie notwendig? Natürlich nicht. Die Singlespeeder kommen auch überall hin.  

Für die Rohloff spricht die Faszination Technik. 
Zur Arbeit (Hin und Rück) sind es ca. 26km. Ich fahre aber je nach Wetterlage auch mit dem Zug, so dass ich an diesen Tagen nur ca. 8km fahre. 
Klar, mein Gudereit wird mir wahrscheinlich noch 20 Jahre gute Dienste erweisen und reicht aus. Aber zumindest bei mir ist es so, dass der Reiz eines neuen Bikes nach 1-2 Jahren recht hoch ist. Zum Glück kann ich ihm aber widerstehen (zumindest teilweise) 

Wie meine eigentliche Frage lautet?

Wie gehe ich mit der Sehnsucht nach teuren Komponenten um?


----------



## Baxx (26. Juli 2005)

gate schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gehe ich mit der Sehnsucht nach teuren Komponenten um?



Hm du könntest dir ja unabhängig vom Stadtrad ein Rohloff-Bike aufbauen  . Für die Stadt ist mir jede Art von Schaltung zu schade. Allerdings interessiert mich generell schon das Abschneiden der Inter-8 im Vergleich mit anderen Nabenschaltungen, da ich auf dieser Basis eventuell ein Tourenrad für meine Mutti aufbauen werde. Und preislich ist da keine Rohloff drin.


----------



## biker1967 (27. Juli 2005)

Mich würde ein Vergleich aller Nabenschaltungen auch mal interessieren.

Kann nur sovilel dazu sagen:
Die Rohloff is zwar in allen Belangen die Beste, doch der Preis und das Gewicht...  

Hab mein Wheeler-Trecking umgebaut auf Nexus 8Gang.Kann über Langzeiterfahrungen noch nicht berichten.doch im Gegensatz zu SRAM ist ein wesentlich leichterer Gangwechsel zu verspüren. Übersetzung bei mir z.Zt. 44/21.


----------



## Baxx (27. Juli 2005)

biker1967 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mein Wheeler-Trecking umgebaut auf Nexus 8Gang.Kann über Langzeiterfahrungen noch nicht berichten.doch im Gegensatz zu SRAM ist ein wesentlich leichterer Gangwechsel zu verspüren. Übersetzung bei mir z.Zt. 44/21.



Also kommst du gut klar mit der Nexus? Kannst du etwas zu Gewicht und Preis sagen? Bist du zufrieden mit 44:21?


----------



## biker1967 (27. Juli 2005)

Hab das Ding jetzt nicht auf die Waage gelegt, aber ist annehmbar.
Ob ich mit der Übersetzung zufrieden bin, kann ich erst nach einer längeren Phase sagen.Hab das Rad erst gestern fertig gekriegt wg.Bremsmontage.

Werde entsprechenden Breicht nachreichen.


----------



## Baxx (27. Juli 2005)

biker1967 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde entsprechenden Breicht nachreichen.



Ok, das wäre schön. Ich lese mir gerade diesen Testbericht durch, klingt ja schonmal nicht schlecht.

Achso, hast du die Freilauf- oder die Rücktritt-Variante?

edit:
Ich habe ein paar Gewichtangaben gefunden, etwas schwerer als ich dachte aber noch im Rahmen:
Inter-8 Rücktritt: 1950g
Inter-8 Freilauf/Roller: 1750g
Inter-8 Premium Freilauf/Roller: 1550g
Quelle


----------



## varadero (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Ich fahre seit Dez. 2004 dieses Rad, ein CANNONDALE Fifty-Fifty mit leichten Veränderungen (Übersetzung ist original mit 32:16) - in die Arbeit, in der Nacht (Nabendynamo+Licht), kurze Touren, Kinderanhänger:





Mit der *Nexus Inter 8 Premium* bin ich im prinzip sehr zufrieden (bis heute fast 900km mit dabei ca. 7500Hm), nur der Übersetzungsbereich (irgendwas mit ein wenig über 300%), ist für mich hier in Salzburg und meinen Einsätzen  ein wenig zu gering.
Das heißt, der 1. Gang ist mir oft zu lang:





und in der Ebene im Soloeinzatz der 8. Gang leider zu kurz.
(=> vom Einsatz mit Schlumpf Getriebe bin ich noch nicht so recht überzeugt; Velotraum verbaut so was z.B.)
Unter Last schalten vermeide ich gänzlich, den die Qualität schätze ich (im natürlich unfairen Verleich zu meinem MTB Antrieb) deutlich schlechter ein - ist aber auch ein gewaltigenr Preisunterschied.

Den Komfort, mit nur einem Schalthebel alles zu schalten und das Ganze auch im Stand machen zu können (ohne viel Kraftaufwand und präzise), wird man schnell gewohnt (und führt am MTB manchmal zu bösen Überaschungen). Die konstante Kettenline, der geringere Warungsaufwand, das generell geringere Risiko eines Defektes (geringere Baugruppenanzahl), die Verwendung einer ordentlichen Kette, ... all das sind nicht zu unterschätzende Vorteile einer Nabenschaltung.
Ich habe im WWW aber auch schon des öfteren über kaputt gegangene Inter 8 gelesen!!!   Aber auch schon über einen Einsatz um DH Rad!!  
Na ja, sollte mich dieses Schicksal ereignen, so werde ich wohl oder übel (=Begründung für meine Frau!) eine Rohloff nachrüsten - das EBB und diese Ausfallende (Bierflaschenöffner) zwingen mich ja fast dazu!   
Und der angenehme Nebeneffekt ist, daß wenn ich Licht, Schutzbleche,... abmontiere auch noch ein zusätzliches Rad, ein Hardtail bekomme.

Ich meine daher, daß die Rohloff zwar schweine teuer ist, aber die perfekte Symbiose aus beiden darstellt.

Varadero


----------



## Baxx (27. Juli 2005)

varadero schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der *Nexus Inter 8 Premium* bin ich im prinzip sehr zufrieden, nur der Übersetzungsbereich (irgendwas mit ein wenig über 300%), ist für mich hier in Salzburg und meinen Einsätzen  ein wenig zu gering.



Es gäbe ja noch die Möglichkeit vorne zwei Kettenblätter und hinten einen Kettenspanner zu montieren. So ein Bike ist auch im o.g. Testbericht vertreten. Optisch sicher fraglich, aber damit könnte man ja je nach Kettenspannerkapazität einen weiten Übersetzungsbereich realisieren.


----------



## varadero (27. Juli 2005)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Es gäbe ja noch die Möglichkeit vorne zwei Kettenblätter und hinten einen Kettenspanner zu montieren. So ein Bike ist auch im o.g. Testbericht vertreten. Optisch sicher fraglich, aber damit könnte man ja je nach Kettenspannerkapazität einen weiten Übersetzungsbereich realisieren.



Hallo Baxx!

Ja, ist im Prinzip richtig, will ich aber aus optischen/kettentechnischen/... Bla/Bla/Bla Gründen nicht machen!
Nicht ein mal ohne optisch anderem Schalthebel und Umwerfer (was auch schon praktiziert wurde, wie ich gelesen habe).
(nein ich will nicht unbedingt sofort eine Rohloff   )

Varadero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (18. August 2005)

Hallo Baxx, hallo leute,

hier meine ersten Erfahrungswerte mit der Nexus8:

Übersetzung 44:21,Kettenspanner ein XTR-952 mit kurzem Rennrad-käfig.Vorher eine 25-jährige Italienerin dran,das hat nicht gefunzt.

In der stadt gibts nix besseres: schneller in den ersten Gang zum anfahren gibts nicht.

Schaltwechsel sehr weich!!! Nicht wie bei Sachs Super 7,wo man kurz aufhören mus mit treten.  

Geschwindigkeit im 8.: bis zu 40 Sachen kriegt man schon drauf.

Die Übersetzung der Nabe geht voll in ordnung, man hat immer die richtige Frequenz drauf.

Bin noch am Überlegen,ob ich den Scheibenbrems-Adapter links noch drauf machen soll;dafür müßte aber ein anderer 28er Rahmen her.

Bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Bulletprooft (19. August 2005)

Ich will hier ja niemanden enttäuschen aber Rohloff vs. ist nicht. Ich fahre das Teil seit gut 3 Jahren in meinem DH Bike und bin nur noch begeistert von diesem Getriebe. Die Übersetzung und die gleichmäßige Stufung ist dermaßen gut, dass ich mit diesen 25kg Monster sogar Touren fahre kann von über 100 km. Aber eines sei Dir gesagt, Du hast ein Problem wenn Deine Freundin mal in den Genuss einer solchen Schaltung kommt. So geschehen vor gut 4 Monaten mit meiner MausZitat Ha kein Wunder wieso ich das Bike nie fahren sollte..Tja nun stand halt der kauf von einem Nitrous 10 an. Ich versuchte die Einzelteile mit ihr durchzusprechen und sagte ganz nebenbei: Ach und bei der Schaltu.ich hatte Schaltung noch nicht richtig ausgesprochen, da kam dieses Wort was ich nicht hören wollte !!! R O H L O F F und hau mir ab mit diesen Shimano-Schrott pahh da hatte ich wieder mal was angestellt. Ok, nun hat meine Freundin ihren Kopf durchgesetzt, wie so oft bei den Frauen. Tja und ich kann die Touren genießen, ohne das ich dieses erbärmliche Krachen der Ritzel ertragen muß. Coole dabei aber ist, daß sie wesentlich mehr schaltet, dass schont ungemein ihre Gelenke und ist zudem um einiges  schneller bei geringerer Belastung. Aber mal Hand aufs Herz, ich würde nicht mal im Traum daran denken in eine Stadtschlampe so etwas edles reinzuhängen. Vor allem hast Du Dir diese Frage schon selbst beantwortetich benötige eigentlich nur zwei Gänge !!! Was machst Du mit den restlichen 12 ? Ok ok wenn Du es zu dicke hast, kannst Du Dir ein Hollandbomber mit Rohloff  overdress pimpen   aber Sinn macht dies nicht. 


Gruß Bulletprooft


----------



## varadero (22. August 2005)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, das wäre schön. Ich lese mir gerade diesen Testbericht durch, klingt ja schonmal nicht schlecht.
> 
> Achso, hast du die Freilauf- oder die Rücktritt-Variante?
> 
> ...



Das hier kennt ihr oder?

Varadero


----------



## hügelflitzer (22. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe auch Interesse am Thema Inter 8. 
Folgende Frage: 
Die Rohloff Nabe hat ja einen, für Nabenschaltungen hammermäßigen, Wirkugsgrad. Wie sieht es da bei der Inter 8 aus??? Wie ist Euer Fahrgefühl? 
Bei den alten / aktuellen 3- 5 - 7 Gang Systemen von Sachs, Sram, Shimanski hat man ja doch immer ein bißchen das Gefühl, daß ordentlich Energie im Antrieb "verpufft". Also: ????? 

Danke und Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## varadero (22. August 2005)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe auch Interesse am Thema Inter 8.
> Folgende Frage:
> ...



Hallo Dirk!

Wenn dir der Weg nicht zu weit ist (nach Salzburg/Österreich), lade ich dich recht herzlich zu einer Probefahrt mit meinem Inter 8 Rad ein!

Die Inter 8 ist meine erste Nabenschaltung, daß hier viel Energie im Antrieb verpufft möchte ich aber nicht sagen (reine Gefühlssache halt!! und im Vergleich zu meinen Kettenschaltungen: MTB, Cross).

Und ich kann sagen, daß ich nicht nur gemütlich am Flussufer der Salzach auf und ab "gondle":




Anhängerbetieb mit 2 verschiedenen Kinderanhängern (noch schwererer Zweisitzer siehe oben)




abends auf dem Heuberg




mit Nabendynamo unter größter Anstrengung (langer erster Gang!) sogar nachts auf den Gaisberg

Am meisten bin ich aber von den doch recht vielen Vorteilen beeindruckt:
schalten im Stand, weniger Kettenverschleiß, wie ich finde "schönere" Optik, Preis der Inter 8, ...

Rohloff wäre sicher noch besser, aber preislich ...   

Varadero


----------



## gt-liebhaber (22. August 2005)

varadero schrieb:
			
		

> Das hier kennt ihr oder?
> 
> Varadero



Nein, kannte ich noch nicht, aber ich bin für jeden Lesestoff zu haben.

Ich suchte seit langem schon nach einem Trekkingrad mit Nabendynamo, Nabenschaltung, kein Rücktritt und ohne Federung für den Herbst/Winter um mein X8 zu schonen.
Nachdem zumindest mir diese Suche erfolglos geblieben war, habe ich letzte Woche einen Stevens Cityflyer beim Radhändler bestellt. Ist sogar noch lieferbar.
Das Teil soll ohne alles nur 11,5kg wiegen, da kommen richtige Schutzbleche ran, ein Gepäckträger und ein Gepäckträger-Rücklicht mit Batterie. Nabendynamo wird später mal nachgerüstet, solange nutze ich für vorne meine Sigma Mirage/Mirage X mit dem Ni-Pack-Akku.

Meine Frage an dich: das Rad soll ja ein Herbst/Winter-Bike werden. Also gehören da irgendwie zwangsläufig auch Maguras ran. Wie hast du den Bremshebel von dem Drehschaltgriff abbekommen, das sieht für mich auf den Bildern erstmal noch wie eine Brems-/Schalthebel-Kombi ála Acera EZ-Fire aus.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (22. August 2005)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage an dich: das Rad soll ja ein Herbst/Winter-Bike werden. Also gehören da irgendwie zwangsläufig auch Maguras ran. Wie hast du den Bremshebel von dem Drehschaltgriff abbekommen, das sieht für mich auf den Bildern erstmal noch wie eine Brems-/Schalthebel-Kombi ála Acera EZ-Fire aus.?



Hallo gt-liebhaber!

Ist das "Cityflyer" nicht auch ein wenig zu schade/teuer um im Winter durch das Salz zerfressen zu werden?

Problem Schalthebel:
Ist doch ganz einfach   : du verwendest anstatt des ST-8S20 od. des SB-8S20 den SL-8S20:







Auf meinem Rad zu sehen auch hier, hier, hier od. hier.
Auf diesem Foto sieht man übrigens zum Teil den ursprünglich montierten SB-8S20, der ohne Säge nicht zu trennen ist vom Bremshebel.

Gibt es z.B. hier.  

Varadero


----------



## rex_sl (22. August 2005)

shimano oder sram vs. rohloff.

die rohloff is von der verarbeitung und der technik klar überlegen. doch schonmal über ne super 7 mit schlumpfgetriebe nachgedacht. auch besser bekannt als mountain drive. is ne untersetzung im tretlager. vom der entfaltung schlägt das locker ne rohloff nabe. 

hab das nem kunden eingebaut. der is hin und weg davon. kriegt sich garnichtmehr ein. 

googelt mal danach nur so als tip. mit rohloff geht das leider nicht da zerreist die nabe laut frau rohloff


----------



## biker1967 (22. August 2005)

Hi gt-liebhaber

habe auch die inter 8 mit Maguras und den SL-8S20 mir bei einem Shimano-Service-Center-Händler besorgt.Kostete nur die Hälfte von dem was Varadero gelinkt hat.Hab leider dort auch gekauft. Jetzt einen übrig.Wenn Interesse, geb ihn gerne ab.

Von Leistungsverlust kann ich nicht sprechen.Vor allem kann keine "Gedenkminute" gegenüber den SRAM-Naben mehr aufkommen.

bis dann sagt Bruno


----------



## hügelflitzer (23. August 2005)

Hört sich ja echt nach einer Alternative an. 
Ich glaube, ich muß beim örtlichen Radhändler mal eine Probefahrt machen. 
@varadero: würde natürlich gerne das Angebot zur Probefahrt annehmen. 
Leider hat der Routenplaner für die Strecke Wolfsburg / Salzburg dann doch um die 750km ausgegeben.... mal kucken  

Grüße

Dirk


----------



## varadero (23. August 2005)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich ja echt nach einer Alternative an.
> Ich glaube, ich muß beim örtlichen Radhändler mal eine Probefahrt machen.
> @varadero: würde natürlich gerne das Angebot zur Probefahrt annehmen.
> Leider hat der Routenplaner für die Strecke Wolfsburg / Salzburg dann doch um die 750km ausgegeben.... mal kucken
> ...



Meingott, jetzt stell dich nicht so an!! Rauf auf's bike und los geht's! Wobei momentan ist's wohl besser du kommst mit dem Schlauchboot.
Oder fährtst du sowieso einen Tuareg?

Noch was: Österreichs größter Parkplatz vor dem Tauerntunnel richtung Süden ist schon wieder frei!!      

Varadero


----------



## gate (23. August 2005)

@ gt-liebhaber

Ich bin auch auf den Cityflyer aufmerksam geworden. Kein schlechtes bike! 

Konntest du denn eine Probefahrt machen?
Ich weiß allerdings nicht so recht ob mir die Geometrie passen würde, aber evtl. könnte ich mich auch mit dem Rad anfreunden. Ich würde es dann auch verkehrstüchtig machen wollen. Wiege es doch dann mal bitte und poste erste Fahrberichte.

Wann soll es denn da sein? 

greetz


----------



## varadero (23. August 2005)

Artikelnummern für fast alle Teile zur Nexus Inter 8 gibt es hier (unten nach rechts zu "Nexus 8-Gang, Rollenbremse" od. "Nexus 8-Gang, Rücktritt" scrollen).

Direktlink auf beide Dateien funktionier leider nicht.

Varadero


----------



## varadero (23. August 2005)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suchte seit langem schon nach einem Trekkingrad mit Nabendynamo, Nabenschaltung, kein Rücktritt und ohne Federung für den Herbst/Winter um mein X8 zu schonen.
> Nachdem zumindest mir diese Suche erfolglos geblieben war, habe ich letzte Woche einen Stevens Cityflyer beim Radhändler bestellt. Ist sogar noch lieferbar.
> Das Teil soll ohne alles nur 11,5kg wiegen, da kommen richtige Schutzbleche ran, ein Gepäckträger und ein Gepäckträger-Rücklicht mit Batterie. Nabendynamo wird später mal nachgerüstet, solange nutze ich für vorne meine Sigma Mirage/Mirage X mit dem Ni-Pack-Akku.



über das Cityflyer wurde hier schon mal gesprochen

Varadero


----------



## gt-liebhaber (23. August 2005)

@ varadero

Ja klar ist es zu schade, aber lieber das Teil als noch einen Winter mein armes X8(belegbarer Neuwert ohne Abzug der ersetzten/getunten Teile 2906,27) zu quälen, hatte ja bislang nur das eine Rad.
Danke für die Antwort zu dem Schalthebelthema, hat mir doch schon sehr weitergeholfen.
Jetzt bin ich echt nur noch am Überlegen, ob ich die 2005er HS33 in schwarz nehme oder versuche an eine der Schwarz/goldenen Olympia-Editions zu kommen.? Ich sehe schon, es wird nicht bei 600 bleiben... 


@ biker1967

Schick dir gleich noch mal ne Mail/PN.


@ Hügelflitzer

Kannst ja bei mir dann mal fahren, kleiner Kurztrip übers WE hierher wäre doch möglich und überaus sehenswert, oder? 


@ gate

Leider noch nicht, der Händler hatte ja im Moment keins da gehabt(von wegen bald Messe und so, nicht mehr den Laden vollknallen), ich kriege Info sobald das Rad da ist, dann mach ich mit dem nackigen Teil ne Probefahrt und danach mal sehen, eventuell kommt noch ein gerader Lenker dran, hab hier immer noch nen 53cm Ritchey WCS rumliegen, der wegen Zeitmangel noch nicht seinen Weg an das X8 gefunden hat.


----------



## varadero (23. August 2005)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bin ich echt nur noch am Überlegen, ob ich die 2005er HS33 in schwarz nehme oder versuche an eine der Schwarz/goldenen Olympia-Editions zu kommen.? Ich sehe schon, es wird nicht bei 600 bleiben...



so was gibt es noch zu kaufen?





"Bartman" vom Bike meiner Frau.

Varadero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-liebhaber (23. August 2005)

Mein Bruder steht übrigens gerad neben mir und haut den Kopf auf meinen armen Schreibtisch, ob des Anblicks deiner raren Bartman´s. 
Wolle du verkaufen? 

Ich dachte eher an die HS33 2004 olympia edition. siehe hier
oder des Bild:


----------



## varadero (23. August 2005)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> Wolle du verkaufen?



geht gar nicht! gehört ja meiner Frau   
Mir gehört nur die 10th anniversary.

Außerdem könnte ich hier ja selber noch was dunkles gebrauchen!

Varadero


----------



## gate (24. August 2005)

Vielleicht ist das Trenga TDS-8 noch eine Alternative zum Cityflyer.

Beim Trenga kann man sich das Umbauen ersparen und erhält ein recht leichtes Rad (lt. Hersteller 13,2kg)

Allerdings sagt mir die Marke nicht sehr viel. Ich weiß nur, dass der Hersteller auch (s. Stevens) in Hamburg sitzt.

Welche leichten vollausgestatteten bikes gibt es denn noch mit der Nexus?

greetz


----------



## gt-liebhaber (25. August 2005)

@ all

Hab mein Cityflyer gestern abholen können.  guckst du ins Album - Bilder sind von heute nachmittag nach der Heimkehr vom Job

Hab gestern schnell noch die Klingel und die (nicht erlaubten) Speichenreflektoren montiert und gleich noch ne kleine Runde gedreht.

Heute früh dann gleich damit zur Arbeit gefahren und weil ich ja so´n liebes Sonntagskind bin hat´s nachmittags ordentlich geschifft, also is das Radel gleich am ersten Lebenstag nass geworden.

Und das Beste - ich hab mich gleich mal geschmissen  - Wollte auf´n Heimweg die berüchtigte Holperstrecke (geht mit dem X8 nur im Schritttempo) mitnehmen; ging auch ganz gut, aber nur bis zum Ende der Straße, wo ich dann wegen wartender Autos bremsen mußte... ich wußte gar nicht mehr das ne V-Brake so giftig sein kann... glitsch und weg war das Vorderrad... gott sei Dank ist nur der linke Bremshebel auf dem Pflaster aufgekommen... den Rest des Rades konnte ich noch mit meinem Körper abfangen.

Wird also Zeit, das die Maguras drankommen (erstmal welche finden) und ich denke ich rüste wieder auf die "alten" Schwalbe Marathon XR (die Draht- und NICHT die Faltversion) in 700x35C um, die haben mir am X8 damals schon etliche tausend km in jeder Lebenslage gute Dienste erwiesen, werden im Moment bei E*** noch als Restposten angeboten.



@ gate

TrengaDE kenn ich auch, hatte vor meinem X8 ein 2000er TDF4, machen ähnliche Räder wie Stevens, finde das TDS-8 aber insgesamt zu teuer.
Das TDS-8 hat, auf meinen laienhaften Bilck hin, an Mehrausstattung vorzuweisen:

-B&M 4D Toplight permanent = 18
-B&M Lumotec Oval N = 28
-Nabendynamo Shimano DH3N70 = 53
-Lichtsensorschalter = 7,50

Das sind bei mir keine 100 Materialmehrkosten.....???? Und wieso kostet das ganze TDS-8 bei ähnlicher Ausstattung 400 mehr als ein Cityflyer???? 150-200 Differenz würde ich verstehen und hätte dann wohl auch zum TrengaDE gegriffen.



Mein Fazit nach bislang gut 50 gefahrenen km:

-Schaltung Top, schöne Bandbreite (ran an die Ampel,ruck zuck 2.Gang rein und mit steigendem Vorderrad weg von der Ampel)
-Sitzposition gerade mit dem geschwungenen Lenker komfortabel (war ich ja erst nicht so begeistert, werde aber trotzdem den WCS mal anbauen)
-kräftige, aber wenig dosierbare Bremsen (verwöhnt von der Scheibenbremse, her mit der HS33)
-scheiß Reifen (da sind die GP3000 bei Regen wohl noch besser)
-rutschige Plastikpedale (muß mal günstige PDM324 finden)
=nochmal 200 investieren...


----------



## varadero (25. August 2005)

Hallo gt-liebhaber!

Sieht ja fein aus dein neues Bike!!  
An die Schaltung kann man sich schnell gewöhnen, gell?
Weil ich wegen anhaltendem Schlechtwetters heuer fast nur Inter 8 gefahren bin, ist es immer erstaunlich wie "unkomfortabel" (mir fällt keine andere Beschreibung ein) es ist, dann wieder Kettenschaltung zu fahren!  
Vor allem in der Dunkelheit, wenn man die Stellung der Kette nicht mehr erkennen kann!

Ich meine daher, daß am MTB eine Rohloff sehr fein wäre!!!

Noch was zum Thema Lichtschalter:
Ich habe diesen absichtlich nicht verwendet, weil ich erstes die Automatik nicht benötige und zweitens folgendes gelesen habe:
Der Schalter soll bei ausgeschaltenem Licht den "überflüssigen" Strom durch Wärme verbraten => der Wiederstand des Dynamo also gleich (hoch) sein, als wäre das Licht eingeschalten. Dazu muß aber gesagt werden, daß der Wiederstandsunterschied gering ist.

Daher hab ich mir, weil ich nichts passendes zu kaufen gefunden habe, selber einen Schalter gebastelt (Kippschalter, den ich mit Speichendraht bei Lampe befestigt habe und mit Schrumpfschlauch wasserdicht gemacht habe)

Varadero


----------



## gate (26. August 2005)

Schick, schick das neue Radel!!

Hast du das Rad mal gewogen? 

Das Gesamtgewicht würde mich schon interessieren. Zur Arbeit fahre ich mit meinem Gudereit-Monster (sehr schwer), sportlich mit dem X8. Daher weiß ich, was ein paar Kilos ausmachen können.    

Ansonsten kann ich nur zu deinem Händler gratulieren bzw. sagen, dass du echt Glück mit der Lieferzeit hattest.

Wenn ich daran denke wie lang ich auf mein X8 gewartet habe.   

greetz


----------



## DH-Ralli (26. August 2005)

Wenn ich das alles hier so lese, bin ich anscheinend der Einzige, der nicht so begeistert von Rohloff bin. Also ich hatte in meinem letzten DH-Bike eine Rohloff. Im Prinzip schon okay, aber einfach viel zu teuer. Und damit meine ich jetzt nicht nur den Anschaffungspreis, sondern auch den Unterhalt. Aufgrund der Kleinserie ist nämlich jedes be**** Teil sauteuer. Mir ist pro Jahr einmal der Kettenspanner abgenipelt, kostet schlappe 54 Euro (okay mag aufgrund der Belastung eher ein DH-Probelm sein). Die hintere Bremsscheibe war irgendwann abgenutzt: da man eine spezielle benötigt: sauteuer. Mal ist eine Speiche gerissen: da man spezielle benötigt und es diese nicht einzeln gibt, muss man gleich 36 kaufen. Eine Schraube hatte sich mal gelöst: da es sich um eine Speziall-Schraube handelte: 8Euro. Dazu ein Gehäusedeckel und und und. Dazu kommt, dass man jedes Teil bestellen muss, weil sowas kein Händler hat und das dauert halt dann auch immer seine Zeit. Ausserdem jährlich ein Ölwechsel. Und last but not least: der Schwerpunkt ist einfach Suboptimal. Naja und unkaputtbar ist das Dingens auch nicht, denn nach drei Jahren Einsatz, hatte die Nabe dann auch Spiel. 

Mag sein, dass es am DH-Einsatz liegt, aber für ein MTB würde ich noch weniger zu einer Rohloff greifen und für eine Stadtschlampe erst recht nicht.


----------



## Boink (26. August 2005)

Ich schmeiß einfach mal - neben St. Rohloff (hab mir grad meine zweite gekauft   , s. meine Fotos) und Shimano - die scheinbar neueste Alternative ins Rennen: FALLBROOK


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. August 2005)

Ist Fallbrooks NuVinci bereits produktionsreif? Könnte der Grund sein, warum sich  ein paar nordamerikanische Händler gerade von Rohloff abwenden. Ayayay, hoffentlich wird Rohloff da nicht bald mit US-Marketing und US-Geldmitteln platt gemacht. Es sieht so aus, als könnte diese Nabe eine endlose Zahl von "Gängen" einlegen. Stimmt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boink (26. August 2005)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Fallbrooks NuVinci bereits produktionsreif? Könnte der Grund sein, warum sich  ein paar nordamerikanische Händler gerade von Rohloff abwenden. Ayayay, hoffentlich wird Rohloff da nicht bald mit US-Marketing und US-Geldmitteln platt gemacht. Es sieht so aus, als könnte diese Nabe eine endlose Zahl von "Gängen" einlegen. Stimmt das?


Meinem technischen Verständnis nach: Nein. Der Vorteil dieser "Kugelschieberei" (bitte Video ansehen unter obigem Verweis) ist der, dass es keine Gangabstufungen gibt. Der Wirkungsgrad (bei Rohloff ca. 500%) ist stufenlos realisierbar, aber nicht unbeschränkt.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. August 2005)

Demnach ist der Wirkungsgrad bei Rohloff höher. 
_
Fallbrook Technologies Inc. is a development and intellectual property licensing development company.  It does not manufacture or market products on its own.  _​Aha, typisch US-Wirtschaft also. Ersma schön Patente sichern, egal, ob's funzt oder nicht und danach allen anderen, die es tatsächlich auch realisieren auffe Fresse haun mit einstweiligen Verfügungen. Na super. Diese Faxen hab ich echt dicke.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (26. August 2005)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ich denke ich rüste wieder auf die "alten" Schwalbe Marathon XR (die Draht- und NICHT die Faltversion) in 700x35C um...
> 
> ...scheiß Reifen (da sind die GP3000 bei Regen wohl noch besser)



Ich zitiere mich heute mal selber und wiederhole das gestrige Fazit: SCHEISS Reifen!  Hab mir heute morgen in die Lauffläche vom Reifen nen scharfen Stein eingefahren.
Hab ich natürlich erstmal nicht gemerkt. Erst als ich vorhin wieder aus der Firma los wollte merkte ich dann den Platten, also erstmal aufgepumpt und langsam los; mußte zwischendurch noch zweimal nachpumpen, bin aber fahrend nach Haus gekommen.
Durfte dann also schon am zweiten Tag den Schlauch flicken. 
Geht imho total einfach, das Hinterrad ist in ein paar Schritten draußen.

1. ersten Gang rein
2. unten an der Längs-Kettenstrebe Gummiteil mit Schmackes aus der Führung ziehen
3. Augen Richtung Nabe, hinten ist noch ne Metallführung, da auch raus
4. am Zug ist ungefähr am Ende eine Vierkantmutter aufgeschraubt, diese auch aus dem Nabenkörper aushängen
5. V-Brake aushängen
6. Hinterrad mit 15er Gabelschlüssel an beiden Seiten lösen und rausfallen lassen - Fertig!


----------



## Boink (27. August 2005)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> Demnach ist der Wirkungsgrad bei Rohloff höher.
> _
> Fallbrook Technologies Inc. is a development and intellectual property licensing development company.  It does not manufacture or market products on its own.  _​Aha, typisch US-Wirtschaft also. Ersma schön Patente sichern, egal, ob's funzt oder nicht und danach allen anderen, die es tatsächlich auch realisieren auffe Fresse haun mit einstweiligen Verfügungen. Na super. Diese Faxen hab ich echt dicke.


Würdest du's nicht genauso machen, wenn du einen brillianten Einfall hättest?
Bin jedenfalls gespannt, ob irgendein Hersteller das Ding auch mal herstellt...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. August 2005)

huzefunk schrieb:
			
		

> Bin jedenfalls gespannt, ob irgendein Hersteller das Ding auch mal herstellt...


Deine Vermutung geht in die richtige Richtung, wie meine Anfrage bei Rohloff ergab:



			
				Barbara Rohloff schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXX,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre e-mail!
> 
> ...



Grüße. 

tricknology


----------



## Boink (30. August 2005)

@ tricknology: Danke für's Recherchieren!   
Die Rohloffler haben wirklich auf alles eine Antwort; sehr informiert, die Leute! Hab schon ein paar mal angerufen, und Frau Rohloff hat mir höchstpersönlich (  ) ein Mini-Seminar via Telefon zukommen lassen. Seither bin ich NOCH begeisterter von der Coladose - auch wenn natürlich die Aussagen vor Objektivität nicht unbedingt übersprudelten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gate (31. August 2005)

Um nochmal zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen   :

Bei der Rohloff kommt es lt. Aussagen einiger User zu Geräuschentwicklungen in verschiedenen Gängen. Einige stört es andere nicht.

Wie sieht es denn bei der Inter 8 aus? (Evtl. keine Geräuschentwicklung aufgrund anderer Bauweise??)

greetz


----------



## gt-liebhaber (31. August 2005)

Also ich hab nach jetzt ca. 300km folgende Erfahrungen mit der Inter8 gemacht:

-Geräusche im 4. und 8. Gang
-Schaltqualität bei Volllast nicht zufriedenstellend
-Schaltqualität bei normaler last top, geht ruck zuck


----------



## varadero (31. August 2005)

Hallo gate!

Meine Inter8 (Premium + Freilauf) macht auch in 2 Gängen etwas lautere "Ticker" Geräusche, bei mir sind es aber der 4 und der 7 Gang.
Als wirklich laut und stören würde ich das aber nicht bezeichnen; in der Nacht weis man halt wo man gerade gangmäsig ist! 
Die anderen Gänge sind kaum hörbar.

Einen großen Einfluss auf die Geräuschentwicklung hat aber sicherlich der Rahmen (Resonanzkörper) bzw. dessen design, wobei hier die Alurahmen mit ihren meist im Durchmesser großen, aber bei der Wandstärke dünnen Rohren die besseren/lautern sind!

Varadero


----------



## gt-liebhaber (1. September 2005)

Den 4. überspringe ich eigentlich immer, somit keine Probleme.
Ich nehm den 3. zum Anfahren und dann kurz in den 5. und auf Strecke ist 6. und 7. angesagt. Den 8. nutze ich auf meiner 11km einfach Arbeitsstrecke nur auf dem Rückweg für vielleicht 500m, weil´s dann bergab geht.
Übersetzung ist 46:20
Wo dann die Gangreichweite im Bezug zur erzielbaren Geschwindigkeit liegt, weiß ich noch nicht mein neuer Sigma BC1600 kommt frühestens morgen.

Jedenfalls bin ich nach wie vor schneller als jeder andere Alltagsradler. 

@ varadero

Genau, "Ticker-Geräusche würd ich´s auch nennen.
Was bei mir zusätzlich noch Geräusche macht sind die blöden Rose-Speichenreflektoren,
die verursachen Brumm- und Dröhnfrequenzen.


----------



## varadero (1. September 2005)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> Was bei mir zusätzlich noch Geräusche macht sind die blöden Rose-Speichenreflektoren,
> die verursachen Brumm- und Dröhnfrequenzen.



Wirklich? Das sind doch nur geschlitzte Schläuche die rel. stramm sitzen.
Also bei mir gibt es davon keine Geräusche und die Reflexion der 3M Folie ist echt super!

Varadero


----------



## Mad-Line (1. September 2005)

In der Shi 8 sind sperrklinken eingebaut die dafür sorgen das wenn die schaltung nicht 100% eingestellt ist kein leerlauf oder durch rutschen entsteht. Diese klinken machen wenn man 10 zoll ohren hat in bestimmten gängen jenach modell geräusche die aber eigentlich völlig unintressant sind.
wirklich geräusche macht die Nabe beim rückwärtsschieben!
Aber wer schiebt schon sein rad rückwärts   

Schalten tun sich die gänge ohne belastung noch mal deutlich leichter und prezieser als die rohloff. Unterbelastung treten macht die 8 gang und 7 gang nicht mit.

Du musst dir überlegen in welchen gelände du fährst und für welchen einsatz bereich. Wenn du bis jetzt immer nur 3 gänge bei deiner kettenschaltung benutzt hast bist du auf jedenfall bei nabenschaltung am besten aufgehoben.

die frage is bloss 14 Gänge die unkaputtbar sind nie verschleissen bis auf wenige teile oder shi 8 gang die halt nicht die gang breite hat die du aber ja sowieso nicht nutzt. wenn du jetzt noch wenig kilometer fährst reicht die 7 oder 8 gang wenn du viel fährst sagen wir mal 5000 im jahr solltest du rohloff nehmen.

Bei eine shi 7 gang sind ca bei 10 000- 15 000 die lager und konen im arsch
und wenn sie vorher schlecht eingestellt war von der konterung her kommt es öfter vor das , das nabengehäusem (lagerlaufflächen) defekt ist und du für 200  neue kaufen kannst. Bei 8 gang hab ich leider noch keine kilometer angaben da noch zuwenig laufen. Ich denke aber das es ähnlich sein wird. Wenn die shi 7 gang alle 10 000 gewartet hält sie deutlich länge. rohloff ist bei der kilometer leistung noch nicht mal eingefahren  


edit: ach so einzigster nachteil von rohloff es macht in bestimmten gängen lärm und sie ist ca 500 g schwerer als komplette xt aussatung.


----------



## biker1967 (1. September 2005)

Hi gt-liebhaber

ich dachte du willst die Marathon XR draufmachen? Dann nimm die Version mit Reflexstreifen, dann klapperts auch nicht in den speichen   

Ich hab den Silento II ohne Reflex drauf.Läuft gut,dämpft sogar etwas


----------



## gt-liebhaber (2. September 2005)

biker1967 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi gt-liebhaber
> 
> ich dachte du willst die Marathon XR draufmachen? Dann nimm die Version mit Reflexstreifen, dann klapperts auch nicht in den speichen
> 
> Ich hab den Silento II ohne Reflex drauf.Läuft gut,dämpft sogar etwas



Ja, aber doch nicht gleich. Muß erstmal Geld sammeln für die ganzen Extras für´s neue Radel.


----------



## gate (2. September 2005)

Stevens hat seinen Cityflyer für das Modelljahr 2006 aufgewertet. Deore Bremsen und Vorderradnabe.

Guckst du hier: www.stevensbikes.de

Preis bleibt bei 599.-


----------



## varadero (22. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Andere Frage: Hat schon wer die Shimano Inter 8 zerlegt/gewartet?

Meine SG-8R25 (Pemium Version) wird jetzt bald 1 Jahr alt  und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich sie öffnen soll od. nicht.   
Im  Werkstatthandbuch  finde ich diesbezüglich (Wartungsintervall) nichts und außerdem beschreibt es ja die SG-8R20!

Danke

Varadero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trauntaler (22. September 2005)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Hab mal gelesen das die Nabe wartungsfrei ist. Demnach solltest du sie fahren bis sie auseinanderfällt. Ölwechsel etc gibts ja nicht.

MfG Stefan


----------



## Mad-Line (25. September 2005)

ihr solltet die als leihe auf keinen fall zerlegen. Jenach kilometer leistung (sieht letzten post) einmal langer wechseln lassen bzw drauf achten das sie nicht zufest gekontert ist. Es gibt bis auf die lager vom inneren keine ersatzteile es ist immer ein tausch getriebe zuverwenden. Auserdem werden in der nabe spezial fette benutzt.


----------



## varadero (26. September 2005)

Hallo MadLine!

Darf ich fragen woher du dein Wissen über die Inter's hast?

Varadero


----------



## biker1967 (27. September 2005)

varadero schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo MadLine!
> 
> Darf ich fragen woher du dein Wissen über die Inter's hast?
> 
> Varadero


Soweit ich weiß, steht diese Info auf Paul Langes Seite--Shimano
www.paul-lange.de


----------



## Cross-Head (29. September 2005)

Hi Varadero,

die Nexus ist wartungsfrei. Was dir passieren kann ist, dass die Nabe nach Jahren sich "verharzt", also das Fett klebrig wird und die Nabe nicht mehr schmiert. Da kann es dann zu defekten von den Planetengetrieben kommen. 

Die Funktion ist nicht wirklich anders als bei der alten 3-Gang von Fichtel und sachs. 

Erste beschwerden äußern sich im Freilauf, d.h. der wird zunehmend schwergängiger.

Wenn du die Nabe öffnen solltest um sie evtl neu zu fetten, dann zerlege nicht das Getriebe! Denn du kannst es Komplett herausnehmen und mit z.B. Benzin reinigen, trocken lassen und nicht das billigste Fett   wieder draufmachen.

Ansonsten hab einfach Spaß mit der Nexus, der kleinen japanischen Schwester von der genialen Rohloff


----------



## gt-liebhaber (20. Oktober 2005)

So, heute hab ich meinen Cityflyer endlich zur Garantiedurchsicht gebracht, hatte ihn gekauft am 24.08.2005, Laufleistung heute 20.10.05 bei Abgabe im Radladen 770km. Und noch nicht einmal geputzt seitdem...

Imho nich viel zusammengekommen in fast zwei Monaten, fahr mit dem Teil nur zur Arbeit und zurück. Und das X8 steht sich eigentlich nur noch die Reifen im Keller platt.  Da fordert der andere Sport - Laufen und Drachenboot fahren  - Achtung Werbung - seinen Tribut. Und Geld verdienen muß ich ja auch noch.

Na ja egal jedenfalls sind beim Cityflyer viele kleine Mängel zusammengekommen, ist ne gute A4-Seite voll geworden, das Gravierendste ist eine schon seit längerem nicht wirklich funktionierende Schaltung - Hochschalten geht ohne Probleme - die Rückschaltung funzt von 8-7-6-5 nur wenn man aufhört zu Treten, also entlastet - von 4-1 gar nicht - soll angeblich eine Einstellungssache oder ein klemmender Bowdenzug sein - wir werden sehen...


----------



## gate (21. Oktober 2005)

Das hört sich ja nicht so doll an!

Da das Rad für mich aber immer noch interessant ist, wäre es schön, wenn du die Mängelliste hier etwas ausführlicher beschreiben könntest!

greetz


----------



## Betz (27. Januar 2006)

Ich fände es auch gut wen du die Mängel näher beschreiben könntest.


Würdest du dir das CityFlyer nochmal kaufen?


----------



## gwittmac (27. Januar 2006)

Ist zwar ein uralter Fred und gate hat sich auch bestimmt schon entschieden. Trotzdem denke ich, dass es notwendig ist, einen Kontrapunkt zum hier publizierten Rohloff-Hype zu setzen.
Ich muss vorausschicken, dass ich bei allem, was ich kaufe, einem recht euro-patriotischen Grundgedanken nachgehe. Mit anderen Worten, ich zahle lieber etwas mehr, wenn ich weiss, dass dadurch Jobs in Europa gesichert werden. Trotzdem sollten die Produkte, die ich kaufe, auch wettbewerbsfähig sein.
Das ist zumindest meine Rohloff, die ich nun schon geraume Zeit an meinem Nicolai fahre, nicht!
Meine persönlich, gekürzte Mängelliste:
- Sau-schwer (die Rohloff-Rechnung kannst Du getrost vergessen. Die ist ziemlich "optimiert")
- sifft Öl, wenn das Bike liegt
- macht in manchen Gängen Radau, auch nach X-tausend km
- sau-teuer (nein, auch in hundert Jahren rechnet sich die Anschaffung nicht!)
- subjektiv Kraftverlust (kann auch mit dem Radau zu tun haben)
- beim Schieben drehen die Pedale mit -> dadurch haust Du Dir die Dinger immer in die Hacken
- Schaltkräfte viel höher als Kettenschaltung , schwammiges und unpräzises Schaltgefühl
- Wenn etwas kaputt ist, musst Du das Laufrad einschicken und das Radl parken, bis das Laufrad wieder da ist. Bei einer Kettenschaltung: Schaltwerk od. Umwerfer abschrauben, in die Tonne und ein neues dran. Für den Preis einer Rohloff kann man verdammt viele XT-Schaltwerke schrotten.

Selbstverständlich gibt's auch einen nabenschaltunstypischen Vorteil:
- Schalten im Stand

Für mich jedenfalls überwiegen die Nachteile und ich würde die Investition nicht nochmal machen.

Natürlich werden mich die Rohloffianer jetzt in der Luft zerreisen und behaupten, mit meiner Nabe ist was nicht in Ordnung und den Kraftverlulst bilde ich mir nur ein...  (Ich habe die Nabe beim Rohloff-Händler meinese Vertrauens checken lassen, anscheinend ist alles normal). 
Rohloff ist halt eine Religion und jegliche Kritik deshalb Blasphemie...
Trotzdem, das sind meine Erfahrungen! Dann mal los, Rohloffianer, gebt's mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Betz (27. Januar 2006)

Das die Rohloff hier immer so gelobt wird verstehe ich auch nicht:

-Rohloff ist ein Monopolist, und verdient mit der Schaltung sehr, sehr, sehr viel Geld.

-Die Schaltung wurde seit Jahren nicht verbessert, obwohl man sie theoretisch z.B. leichter machen kann

-unter hoher last lassen sich die gänge nicht schalten, und in manchen Gängen verursacht die Schaltung Geräusche


Wenn hier also jemand die Familie Rohloff verteidigen will sollte er zuerst an:
Porsche, BMW, Mercedes, Yacht, Villa, Pferd denken.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (30. Januar 2006)

Wieso fahren dann so viele Reiseradler die Rohloff?

zu den schaltkräften und dem schaltgefühl: STIMMT! meine inter-8 schaltet wesentlich präziser und hat ein exaktes schaltgefühl, die hat aber auch wesentlich weniger gänge.


----------



## FloII (30. Januar 2006)

Betz schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn hier also jemand die Familie Rohloff verteidigen will sollte er zuerst an:
> Porsche, BMW, Mercedes, Yacht, Villa, Pferd denken.



Das würde mich dann doch interessieren woher Du das Wissen hast .... und woher weißt Du, was davon vorher schon vorhanden war und was durch das Firmeninhabergehalt gezahlt wurde? 

Florian


----------



## Vetruv (31. Januar 2006)

gwittmac schrieb:
			
		

> Meine persönlich, gekürzte Mängelliste:
> - Sau-schwer (die Rohloff-Rechnung kannst Du getrost vergessen. Die ist ziemlich "optimiert")
> - sifft Öl, wenn das Bike liegt
> - macht in manchen Gängen Radau, auch nach X-tausend km
> ...



Hallo gwittmac

Ich kann deine Abneigung verstehen, auch in ner Umfrage hier haben einige den Kauf der Rohloff bereut, bzw. würden nicht mehr den selben Kauf tätigen.

Was ich aber nicht kapiere: Du hast nun bereits zum xten mal deinen Unmut bezüglich deiner Rohloff hier im Forum kundgetan. Warum zum Geier fährst du sie dann noch?? Bau Sie aus, verhöker Sie.  Wirf sie ins Ebay, du kassierst locker noch 400- 500 Euros. Ich selber fahr übrigens auch ne Dose, und bin zufrieden. 
Wäre ich so unzufrieden wie Du, ich hätte die Nabe längst rausgeschmissen.
Übrigens: Deine aufgeführten Mängel sind nun weiss Gott auch keine Neuigkeiten mehr, bezüglich sauteuer und Schaltkräfte kann ich die sogar bestätigen. 

Wenn du schon ein Helius fährst, dann würde ich an deiner Stelle alles daran setzen das Bike optimal auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse abzustimmen, alles andere wäre für den teuren Rahmen schade.

Ich hoffe, mein Kommentar wirkt konstruktiv genug um es dir nicht "gegeben"  zu haben.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (31. Januar 2006)

Betz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fände es auch gut wen du die Mängel näher beschreiben könntest.
> 
> 
> Würdest du dir das CityFlyer nochmal kaufen?



Waren halt am ganzen Rad gewisse Einlaufmängel - Steuersatz lose, Schaltung spinnt, Dröhnen aus dem LR-Bereich... wurde alles bei der ersten Inspektion behoben, seitdem habe ich nur noch Laufgeräusche im 4./8. Gang, aber das soll ja wegen´s der Sperrklinken normal sein.

Ich würd´s wieder kaufen!


----------



## onkel_c (9. Februar 2006)

Vetruv schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo gwittmac
> 
> Ich kann deine Abneigung verstehen, auch in ner Umfrage hier haben einige den Kauf der Rohloff bereut, bzw. würden nicht mehr den selben Kauf tätigen.
> 
> ...





      
mehr kann man kaum hinzufügen. diese fragen würde auch ich mir stellen. und  wenn es so wäre, würde ich schlußendlich vielleicht rohloff mal interviewen!
aber bzgl. des nicolai kann ich schonmal sagen, dass die original von nicolai vorgesehene zugverlegung sicherlich nicht die allebeste lösung ist.

wenn ich solch eine negativ beziehung zu einem produkt habe, habe ich auch keine freude mehr am fahren. da bleibt doch nur eins: trennung!

manchmal paasen aber auch produkt und user einfach nicht so recht zusammen  

friedliche gedanken!

onkel_c


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit1972 (20. Februar 2006)

huzefunk schrieb:
			
		

> Meinem technischen Verständnis nach: Nein. Der Vorteil dieser "Kugelschieberei" (bitte Video ansehen unter obigem Verweis) ist der, dass es keine Gangabstufungen gibt. Der Wirkungsgrad (bei Rohloff ca. 500%) ist stufenlos realisierbar, aber nicht unbeschränkt.




wenn du etwas mit einem Wirkungsgrad von 500 % erfunden hast dann bist du der reichste und klügste Mensch der Welt. 500% Wirkungsgrad - das wäre perpetuum Mobile und das gibt es nicht. Bitte verwechselt Wirkunggrad mit Übersetzungbreite!!!


----------



## Poisson (20. Februar 2006)

Gerrit1972 schrieb:
			
		

> 500% Wirkungsgrad - das wäre perpetuum Mobile und das gibt es nicht.




wäre eigentlich die  kalte Fusion auch ein perpetuum Mobile?


Aktuell muß man bei der kalten Fusion mehr Energie reinstecken als rauskommt.


----------



## Gerrit1972 (20. Februar 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso fahren dann so viele Reiseradler die Rohloff?
> 
> zu den schaltkräften und dem schaltgefühl: STIMMT! meine inter-8 schaltet wesentlich präziser und hat ein exaktes schaltgefühl, die hat aber auch wesentlich weniger gänge.




also zu der frage nach dem benutzen von rohloff reiserädern.
die brühmten reisenden ( 2 Saalfelder, T. Waldtaler) haben sponsorvertäge mit den herstellern und fahren das was relativ gut hält, aber noch wichtiger,  das was sie bekommen. und die 20000 anderen radreisenden mit ca. 3-5 wochen urlaub abendteuer machen die ganze ******** nach. dann gibt es noch händler die auf den zug springen und verkauft ist ein rohloffrad. 
ich glaube das die rohloff im dh und freeride MTB bereich am besten aufgehoben ist. da sind geräusche eine sache die dich nicht interessiert. aber als radreisender willst du einfach deine ruhe haben und die hast du mit der dose eben defenitiv nicht. von reparaturen und undichtheiten mal ganz abgesehen. oder will mir einer sagen, das ich das interne schaltseil in der pampa beim ersten mal wechseln kann? laut rohloff ist dieses nach ca 10000 km hinfällig. bei einem radreisenden wäre das nach ca 7-9 monaten. ok nach 2 jahren reise kannst du es dann, aber durch den transport sind deine schaltseile geknickt und du kannst sie nicht mehr einbauen. 
und noch ein argument gegen diese "reiseradschaltung". es gibt inzwischen reiseräder mit scheibenbremsen OK aber wenn dann die nabe mal wieder ölverlust hat (kannst die uhr nachstellen) dann bremmst du eben nicht mehr mit dem hinterrad wegen öl auf der scheibe. rund rum wer lange touren macht und noch in etwas abgelegene gebiete der sollte sich stahlkettenblätter (deore 32er) anbauen die bekommst du auch in venezuela!!

gute reise


----------



## Gerrit1972 (20. Februar 2006)

Poisson schrieb:
			
		

> wäre eigentlich die  kalte Fusion auch ein perpetuum Mobile?
> 
> 
> Aktuell muß man bei der kalten Fusion mehr Energie reinstecken als rauskommt.




das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich zu 95% bei physik kreide holen war und nur 5% mitbekommen habe. ich war aber der schnellste kreideholer. deswegen mus ich auch bei dem scheisswetter radkurier fahren. da fahre ich ein rad mit 3 gängen 
1. sitzen
2. stehen
3. schieben
da geht nichts kaputt und der antieb hält 25000 km. BMX kette und alles stahl. ( kona unit) ein gang für eine welt


----------



## MudGuard (20. Februar 2006)

Poisson schrieb:
			
		

> wäre eigentlich die  kalte Fusion auch ein perpetuum Mobile?



Nein - dabei wird Masse in Energie gewandelt. Irgendwann ist der Vorrat an fusionsfähigem Material im "Perpetuum Mobile" verbraucht - wenn nicht nachgefüllt wird, ist es dann vorbei mit dem "mobile" ...


----------



## KaschmirKönig (20. Februar 2006)

Wenn ich das Geld für eine Rohloff hätte würde ich sie trotzdem vorziehen. 

Meine Nexus  ist jetzt bei km 1200 und schnurrt immer noch wie eine katze


----------



## varadero (21. Februar 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das Geld für eine Rohloff hätte würde ich sie trotzdem vorziehen.


Hallo!

*Genau* so geht es mir auch!!
Mein km Stand auf der Inter-8 (Premium) ist 1300 ohne besondere Vorkommnisse.
Ich bin gerade am Überlegen, ob ich vor der neuen Saison nicht die Achslager li+re öffnen und diesen eine neue Fettpackung gönnen soll.

Varadero


----------



## maximgold (21. Februar 2006)

gwittmac schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich jedenfalls überwiegen die Nachteile und ich würde die Investition nicht nochmal machen.


Entweder mag man die Rohloff, oder man mag Sie nicht. IMHO sind weder die Vorteile noch die Nachteile gegenüber einer Kettenschaltung gravierend. Wer die Rohloff trotzdem kauft, kauft sie, weil er etwas besonderes am Rad haben möchte und/oder weil er das Getriebe genial findet. Der Preis ist dann zweitrangig. Oder ob sich die Anschaffung irgendwann rechnet. 



			
				Gerrit1972 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube das die rohloff im dh und freeride MTB bereich am besten aufgehoben ist. da sind geräusche eine sache die dich nicht interessiert. aber als radreisender willst du einfach deine ruhe haben und die hast du mit der dose eben defenitiv nicht.


Den Lärm hast Du ja nur in ein paar Gängen. Wenn Du die Primärübersetzung so wählst - was mir sinnvoll erscheint - dass Du nicht laufend in diesen Gängen unterwegs bist, ist das kein Problem. Im Regelbetrieb ist die Rohloff dann nicht hörbar und damit leiser als eine Kettenschaltung (zumal eine schlecht eingestellte/gewartete).



			
				Gerrit1972 schrieb:
			
		

> von reparaturen und undichtheiten mal ganz abgesehen. oder will mir einer sagen, das ich das interne schaltseil in der pampa beim ersten mal wechseln kann? laut rohloff ist dieses nach ca 10000 km hinfällig.


Dass Du den Seilzug alle 10.000 Kilometer wechselt musst, steht nirgends. Richtig ist, dass Dir das Handbuch empfiehlt, auf eine längere Tour Ersatz mitzunehmen. Wann und ob eine Schaltzug oder Schaltseil reisst, hängt meiner Erfahrung nach vor allem davon ab, wie man damit umgeht. Wer häufiger mit Brachialgewalt Gänge einlegt (egal ob Naben- oder Kettenschaltung), der muss eher mit solch einer Panne rechnen. Dass die Speedhub hohe Bedienkräfte benötigt, kann ich übrigens nicht bestätigen.



			
				Betz schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn hier also jemand die Familie Rohloff verteidigen will sollte er zuerst an: Porsche, BMW, Mercedes, Yacht, Villa, Pferd denken.


ohne Worte

Gruß

Maxim


----------



## bofh (22. Februar 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Nexus  ist jetzt bei km 1200 und schnurrt immer noch wie eine katze


Deine Katze ist kaputt.  

Nach meinen Erlebnissen mit Inter3 und Inter7 und deren Verschleißfreudigkeit bei sportlichem Fahren bin ich von diesen Dingern geheilt. (Und hab nur noch einen Gang und den noch nicht mal mit Freilauf.  )
Allerdings scheint die Premium-Version der 8R25 nach den hier geposteten Erfahrungen aus anderem Holz geschnitzt zu sein.

Katzenbesitzer und ehemaliger Nabenschaltungsfahrer,

E.:wq​


----------



## KaschmirKönig (22. Februar 2006)

*lach* wenn die nexus sich wirklich wie eine schnurrende katze anhört ist eher die nexus kaputt 

ich hab im übrigen am sonntag ein "vergessenes" rad welches 3 jahre lang draussen stand mit meinem kumpel nachts besoffen hergerichtet, mit einer 3 gang nabenschaltung, die ging immer noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-liebhaber (22. Februar 2006)

Nun ja ich denke meine Nexus hat auch so gut 1300-1400km drauf, den Tacho(Sigma BC1600 mit RDS) hatte ich zwischenzeitlich demontiert, da der nur gesponnen hat. Hab ihn aber noch nicht wieder angebaut.

Bis März wird das Rad nur bei gutem Wetter zum Einkaufen und 
für kurze Strecken benutzt, zur Arbeit fahr ich mit Öpnv, ab 1. März geht´s dann wieder täglich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit(11km eine Strecke); da kommen dann wieder ein paar Kilometer zusammen.

Mein X8 hab ich schon seit Anfang Oktober nicht mehr bewegt.


----------



## varadero (25. Februar 2006)

BREAKING NEWS:

Nexus Inter-8 ist TOD!!!  
es lebe *ALFINE*!!!  

Varadero


----------



## biker1967 (26. Februar 2006)

Bei meinem Cube ist schon ein Kettenspanner montiert. Das Rad hat 16 Gänge. Vorn 29/44, hinten das 21er Ritzel drauf. Gespannt wird mit dem Schaltwerk der Faltradgruppe Capreo. In meinem Fotoalbum seht ihr, wie es aussieht.
Endlich mal ein Rapidfire-Hebel der für die Inter-8 kompatibel ist. Würde mich interessieren, ob es noch andere Schalthebel gibt, die auf die Inter-8 passen??


----------



## gt-liebhaber (26. Februar 2006)

Schönes Teil, aber komischer Name.  

Einen Kettenspanner hätte ich allein schon der Optik wegen auch gern. Da das Cityflyer aber keinen "normalen" Rahmen hat, kann ich das wohl abhaken, der berühmte Point passt nicht, den hatte ich im Radladen schon in der Hand.







Hat jemand von euch eventuell eine optisch ansprechende Lösung? Würde mir dann auch noch ´ne schöne BMX-Kette oder sowas zulegen wollen.

Weiterhin in Planung sind immer noch die HS33 und gerader Lenker, den passenden Schaltgriff und einen Ritchey WCS Flatbar habe ich schon seit langem hier liegen.


----------



## gate (26. Februar 2006)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Kettenspanner hätte ich allein schon der Optik wegen auch gern.



Ist das ernst gemeint?

Mir gefällt gerade die aufgeräumte Optik bei einer Nabemschaltung sehr gut.

greetz


----------



## gt-liebhaber (26. Februar 2006)

Ja, warum nicht?

Hat ja auch praktische Hintergründe, bei den schlechten Straßen hier wäre sowas nicht schlecht, da mir bei forcierter Fahrweise trotz korrekter Laufradsmontage doch mal die Kette auf schwierigem Geläuf herunterfällt.


Ansonsten, wenn´s wirklich nur der Optik wegen wäre, hast du natürlich vollkommen recht.

PS: Mein Bruder hat sich gerade zwei neue Singlespeedräder gekauft. Ein gebrauchtes DDR - Diamant Touren Sportrad aus Ende der 60iger im Originalzustand blau mit weiß-rotem Dekor von nem Opa aus´n Keller, Jahrelang nur gestanden, aber Top in Schuß und ein Felt Sector BMX in 24" nagelneu zum Spaßhaben. Am Diamant gefällt mir vor allem die extrem klassische Optik, fährt sich wie ne eins und geht auch gut vorwärts.


----------



## varadero (26. Februar 2006)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> ...da mir bei forcierter Fahrweise trotz korrekter Laufradsmontage doch mal die Kette auf schwierigem Geläuf herunterfällt...


bist du sicher, daß die Kette nicht zu locker ist?
Mir ist die Kette selbst im Gelände noch nie abgefallen!


----------



## Gerrit1972 (27. Februar 2006)

maximgold schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder mag man die Rohloff, oder man mag Sie nicht. IMHO sind weder die Vorteile noch die Nachteile gegenüber einer Kettenschaltung gravierend. Wer die Rohloff trotzdem kauft, kauft sie, weil er etwas besonderes am Rad haben möchte und/oder weil er das Getriebe genial findet. Der Preis ist dann zweitrangig. Oder ob sich die Anschaffung irgendwann rechnet.
> 
> Den Lärm hast Du ja nur in ein paar Gängen. Wenn Du die Primärübersetzung so wählst - was mir sinnvoll erscheint - dass Du nicht laufend in diesen Gängen unterwegs bist, ist das kein Problem. Im Regelbetrieb ist die Rohloff dann nicht hörbar und damit leiser als eine Kettenschaltung (zumal eine schlecht eingestellte/gewartete).
> 
> ...




im ersten teil deiner ausführung hast du recht, man kauft sie eben weil sie selten und geil ist. und wer sie kauft der liebt sie und wer sie nicht liebt, verscheuert sie eben wieder. aber im 3.teil hast du nicht recht. das schaltseil ist das seil im inneren der büchse und das ist nach aussage von frau rohloff eine sache,die von der menge der schaltvorgänge abhängt und nicht von der kraftbelastung. bei der externen schaltvariante hat man dieses problem weniger, da die schnecke (wo das schaltseil herumgeführt ist) viel grösser ist und somit das seil weniger an den knickstellen belastet wird. also wer sich ne rohloff holt sollte sich eine mit externer zugverlegung holen. da ist das schaltseil auch nicht extra und hat einen grösseren durchmesser. ist aber auch nur ein tipp.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (27. Februar 2006)

varadero schrieb:
			
		

> bist du sicher, daß die Kette nicht zu locker ist?
> Mir ist die Kette selbst im Gelände noch nie abgefallen!


Eigentlich bin ich mir da sicher, im Moment fahr ich ja nur sporadisch je nach Wetterlage mal zum Einkaufen oder am WE zum Mittag zu Mutti.  Da merkt man das nicht, mal abwarten.

Erstmal kommt jetzt ´ne 2006er HS33 in schwarz da ran, morgen klär ich im Radladen die Modalitäten zwecks der Übernahme eines Pärchens dieser leckeren Bremsen... lagernd haben sie die und mein Brüderchen war heut schon wegen Preis fragen und der ist heiß, www.bike-components.de liegt nur wenige Euro drunter. 

PS: Du und deine Foto-Album-Verlinkungen immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-liebhaber (8. März 2006)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich bin ich mir da sicher, im Moment fahr ich ja nur sporadisch je nach Wetterlage mal zum Einkaufen oder am WE zum Mittag zu Mutti.  Da merkt man das nicht, mal abwarten.
> 
> Erstmal kommt jetzt ´ne 2006er HS33 in schwarz da ran, morgen klär ich im Radladen die Modalitäten zwecks der Übernahme eines Pärchens dieser leckeren Bremsen... lagernd haben sie die und mein Brüderchen war heut schon wegen Preis fragen und der ist heiß, www.bike-components.de liegt nur wenige Euro drunter.


Ich quote mich jetzt mal selber, die schwarze HS33 2006er und der SL-8S20 sind am Bike, den Lenker hab ich so gelassen, hatte kurzfristig mal auf einen Ritchey Flatbar umgeschraubt, aber mir gefällt der geschwungene Lenker doch besser. Booster hab ich auch mit montiert, sieht zwar mit den Evo2-Montageplatten zusammen etwas doppelt gemoppelt aus, aber egal.

Das Potential der Bremse so richtig ausloten konnte ich wegen der Wetterlage auch noch nich, mußte leider langsam nach Hause schleichen. Ich hatte bislang auch noch keine HS33 an einem meiner verflossenen Bikes, sodaß ich mich damit erstmal bekannt machen muß.

Bilder muß ich am Wochenende nachliefern, meine Digicam hat mein Brüderchen und Handybilder will ich euch nich antun.

Ich hätte jetzt einen SB-8S20 Schalt-/Bremshebelgriff abzugeben, wer Interesse hat -> PN.


----------



## AngryApe (9. März 2006)

hi...ich würd aufjedenfall mal beim nächsten belagswechsel die roten koolstop beläge probieren...auf meinen billigen zac 19 felgen hats deutlich was gebracht


----------



## gt-liebhaber (9. März 2006)

Am Cityflyer sind ja auch nur Rigida Zac2000, aber ich denke schon ich werde bei den schwarzen Belägen bleiben, weil ich ja doch meist bei jedem Wetter mit dem Rad unterwegs bin, da lohnt sich das imho nich.

Hauptsache die Bremse stellt sich auch als die Sorgenfrei-Bremse schlechthin heraus.


----------



## Mad-Line (2. April 2006)

varadero schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo MadLine!
> 
> Darf ich fragen woher du dein Wissen über die Inter's hast?
> 
> Varadero



ja darfst du das sind erfahrungs werte weil ich die dinger öfter mal reperiere.

bis jetzt hatten alle mir bekannten viel gelaufenden 7- Nexsus nach 15 000 konus schaden auf der rechten seite. wenn man es nicht rechtzeitig erkennt ist das nabengehäuse gleich mit eingelaufen und damit defekt.


----------



## robnewman (13. August 2006)

Tja, ich habe letzte Woche das Rad meiner Frau (mit Nexus 7-Gang) zum Händler gebracht, und der Typ meinte (nachdem er mir erklären wollte, dass die komischen Geräusche und das Durchrutschen, normal wären bei einer 7-Gang-Nabe), dass es sich um einen Lagerschaden handelt. Als er es an einen anderen Rad vorführte, trat der Fehler (natürlich) nicht auf... 

Aufgetreten ist das Problem übrigens nach heftigen Bremsen (Rücktritt). Das Fahrrad ist gerade mal 45 Tage alt und hat erst ca. 100km 'runter. Morgen kann ich das Rad wieder abholen, hoffentlich dann wieder mit intakter Nabenschaltung.


----------



## gate (1. September 2006)

Da dies ja auch ein inoffizieller Stevens Cityflyer thread war wollte ich nur mal erwähnen, dass Stevens 2007 kein Cityflyer mehr im Programm hat.

Vergleichbar (da Inter-8) ist jetzt vielleicht das Courier Lite SL mit Straßenausstattung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baum77 (1. September 2006)

doch 
http://www.stevensbikes.de/2007/index.php?bik_id=143&lang=de_DE§=equipment#info


----------



## Poisson (1. September 2006)

der Preis hat sich leider um 50 EUR erhöht, und es wurden schlechtere Bremsen verbaut.

Es gibt auch ein Rad mit der neuen Alfine. Das kostet aber 1000 EUR.



Stevens hat übrigens bei fast allen Trekkingrädern die Preise angehoben.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (1. September 2006)

gate schrieb:
			
		

> Da dies ja auch ein inoffizieller Stevens Cityflyer thread war wollte ich nur mal erwähnen, dass Stevens 2007 kein Cityflyer mehr im Programm hat.
> 
> Vergleichbar (da Inter-8) ist jetzt vielleicht das Courier Lite SL mit Straßenausstattung.



Klar, gibt es das Cityflyer noch, Bremsen auf dem Niveau von ´05, dafür die neue Alfinekurbel, wobei nur das in meinen Augen nicht die 50 Aufpreis zum letzten Jahr rechtfertigt.

Ich persönlich schwärme ja für das neue Roadflyer, goil!! 2x8, Alfine Disk, 11,5kg, 1000.

Es gibt auch ein X8 Lite mit Starrgabel, da muss ich mal nachhaken, welche Gabel Sie da verbauen und ob die Gabel zu meinem alten 03er X8 kompatibel ist.

Hatte auch mal wegen nem MTB überlegt, aber dieses Jahr sehen die alle so dirtmäßig aus, was soll denn der Sch..., ich bin Mitte 20 und kein Teenager mehr, da brauch ich keine Dirtoptik mehr.


----------



## gate (2. September 2006)

ups, hab ich dann wohl übersehen


----------



## KaschmirKönig (5. September 2006)

also ich würde mir lieber die rohloff holen gt-liebhaber, du bist doch schonmal eingestiegen mit der shimano nabe. meine fängt jetzt auch langsam an zu mucken.


----------



## onkel_c (5. September 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> also ich würde mir lieber die rohloff holen gt-liebhaber, du bist doch schonmal eingestiegen mit der shimano nabe. meine fängt jetzt auch langsam an zu mucken.



... werden sie alle, früher oder später bei sportlicher fahrweise ...


----------



## gt-liebhaber (5. September 2006)

onkel_c schrieb:
			
		

> ... werden sie alle, früher oder später bei sportlicher fahrweise ...



Ah ja,

heißt das ich als User mache was falsch oder ist die Inter 8 einfach die falsche Nabe für mich?

Klar fahre ich sportlich, aber diese Probleme mit der Nabe sind in meinen Augen Verschleiß, immerhin schätze ich die Laufleistung auf über 4000km bei jedem Wetter in nem guten Jahr (November-März nicht täglich gefahren).


----------



## Bulletprooft (6. September 2006)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> immerhin schätze ich die Laufleistung auf über 4000km


  Ich schätze mal, dann ist die Rohloff erst mal eingefahren.


----------



## gate (6. September 2006)

Wer definiert mir denn mal sportliche Fahrweise??

Ich hatte mal in einer Stadtschlampe eine Sachs-5-Gang-Nabe. -> Keine Probleme, Laufleistung ca. 8.000km


----------



## gbm31 (6. September 2006)

sportliche fahrweise...?


bike: nicolai helius dh '02 mit nexus 7-gang, rollerbrake-version mit disk-adapter





km-stand: 7582 für die nabe

fahrweise: am liebsten touren ala moser, z.b. rund um finale ligure, den schauinsland hoch und runter, bikeparks, und was sonst noch um stuttgart rum hoch und runter geht...

schäden: bis jetzt keine, aber als neugieriger bike-mechaniker hab ich sie auch (bei ca km 5050) mal komplett zerlegt, gesäubert und neu gefettet.

rohloff: technisch ein traum, rein unter kosten/nutzen gesichtspunkt *für mich* sogar zum ek+märchenst. zu teuer und nicht nötig. (verkauf ich aber trotzdem gerne...  )

nächste anschaffung: eine shimano 8-gang als ersatz für die '95er xtr mono der stadtschlampe (täglich 35km). eigentlich (wg höherer spreizung) im nicolai sinnvoller, aber: never change a running system...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaschmirKönig (6. September 2006)

stark  

ich habe ja bei meiner auch die hoffnung das es schlicht und einfach am versifften und schwergehenden zug liegt, ich sollte es jetzt doch mal putzen und warten nach knapp 3000 km.


----------



## sterniwaf (7. September 2006)

Hallo
Möchte hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit der Rohloff berichten. Ich habe jetzt im August einen Alpencross mit ihr gemacht und bin anschließend von Frankfurt nach Hause (Warendorf in Westfalen) gefahren. Waren in zehn Tagen ca. 800 km  und 10.000 hm. Ich habe auf der Tour alle Gänge gebraucht, konnte bei einem 42er Kettenblatt über 20% im Hochgebirge meistern, im 14ten Gang dann den Taunus mit Gepäcktaschen mit 70 Sachen runter düsen. Ich konnte mit ihr überall mit der passenden Trittfrequenz fahren, außer natürlich an den heftigen Anstiegen. Interessant war es, die Kettenschaltungskollegen zu beobachten: Während ich schon , an einem steilen Anstieg, im passenden Gang, mit einem winzigen Dreh, war, sind die Jungs erstmal  auf dem mittleren Blatt mit ordenlich Kraft rein und haben dann erst runtergeschaltet, haben so unnötig Körner verschleudert. Übrigens war ich der einzige nach dem Cross, der sofort zurückfahren wollte, mir ging das viel zu schnell! Aber erst auf dem Rückweg machte sich meine Speedhub so richtig bezahlt: Ich hatte mir für den ersten Tag die Strecke Königstein/Taunus-Bad Marienberg/ Westerwald vorgenommen. Der 08.08. war ein heißer Tag, dazu noch heftiger Gegenwind. Bis Limburg alles Klasse, dann in Hadamar rauf in den Westerwald. Da war vorbei mit lustig. Fiese Hügel, immer mal Hundert hm rauf, fünfzig runter, im ganzen aber mußte ich 600 hm rauf und das bei schäbbigsten Gegenwind und Gepäck. Am Abend hatte ich dann 120 km und 1.400 hm auf dem Tacho. Pflege und Wartung? Nach den zehn Tagen habe ich meine Federgabel mit Ballistol gepflegt, Kette geölt und das Bike geputzt. Nichtmal die Bremsklötze meiner HS 33 mußte ich erneuern. Fazit: An mein Staddtrad kommt nie eine Speedhub, unnütz. Aber für Kilometerfresser, Alpencrosser, Tourenjunkies, die jede Steigung radeln wollen und dazu noch die unvergleichliche Stabilität des Hinterrades durch das Gehäuse der Speedhub zu schätzen wissen, ist sie eine lohnende Anschaffung!


----------



## liquidnight (8. September 2006)

sterniwaf schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: An mein Staddtrad kommt nie eine Speedhub, unnütz.


  in der Stadt find' ich sie auch sehr praktisch. nie mehr probleme mit schalten an der ampel nach ner unvermittelten bremsung oder nach auftreten eines hindernisses. "normalerweise" beschleunige ich auch aus dem stand schneller als meine kollegen, weil ich von anfang an auf ziemlich dem optimalen leistungspunkt treten kann. 

ok, vielleicht bin ich nach nur 4Mm immer noch etwas geblendet, aber mit den nachteilen (einschicken musst ich noch net) kann ich bislang leben.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (5. Oktober 2006)

Und jetzt wieder mal zu mir... 

Laufleistung jetzt grob 4500km

Hab seit letzter Woche Urlaub und bin vorher wieder einige Wochen nur im 5. Gang gefahren - notgedrungen, weil gar nichts mehr ging.

Letzte Woche Montag war das Rad dann beim Händler, hatte mich auch beim Hersteller des Rades über den Service beschwert, auf einmal ging´s dann doch, angeblich soll ich jetzt komplett neue Innereien haben. Nachprüfen kann ich´s natürlich nicht, jedenfalls sind Fingerabdrücke rund um die Nabe zu sehen.

Ergebnis: es schaltet, macht aber subjektiv in allen Gängen mehr Geräusche als vorher, was vielleicht wirklich auf ein Neuteil schließen läßt, welches sich noch einlaufen muss. Bin aber seitdem erst so 30km gefahren

Und zur Feier des Tages hab ich mir dann noch nen Satz Ergons gegönnt, fahren sich gut, sehr komfortabel, wenn man das nach 30km sagen kann, nur 100% passen tun sie leider nicht.







Blöderweise kann ich aus dem Fotoalbum den Forum-Code mit´m Firefox zwar rauskopieren aber ins Fenster "Neuer Beitrag" nicht reinkopieren.?


----------



## jam123 (21. November 2006)

gbm31 schrieb:


> sportliche fahrweise...?
> 
> bike: nicolai helius dh '02 mit nexus 7-gang, rollerbrake-version mit disk-adapter
> 
> ...



Was muss man beachten wenn man so ein Teil montieren will. Z.B. wenn man ne bestehende LX Schaltung ersetzten will, was kann man da noch reusen ? Müssen die Speichen durch kürzere ersetzen ?


----------



## gbm31 (30. November 2006)

ok,

1. die haben alle 36 löcher (vieleicht gibts die alfine jetzt mit 32?), also meist ne neue felge. dazu natürlich auch neue speichen + nippel (sind viel kürzer als deine alten. doppel-dickend dts sind zu empfehlen.)

2. unbedingt eine version mit freilauf nehmen, also keine rücktritt.

3. falls du mir scheibe fahren willst, musst du dir noch einen adapter von rollerbrake-vielverzahnung (steckt bei ohne-rollerbrake-naben unter einem kunststoffdeckel) auf scheibe kaufen/fräsen

4. das schaltwerk macht sich als spanner gut.


----------



## schnellejugend (30. November 2006)

alfine gibts in 32 Loch(lt. Shimano, meine hat 36) und hat eine Centerlock Disc-Aufnahme.


----------



## realbiker (3. Dezember 2006)

Und wie bist du mit der Alfine zufrieden ???


----------



## schnellejugend (3. Dezember 2006)

Bis jetzt ist die absolut unproblematisch, sie schaltet super. Habe den Trigger, die Drehgriffe waren mir zu leichtgängig, zu dick, zu invers. Trigger ist auch invers, schaltet immer nur einen Gang in beide Richtungen, daran habe ich mich aber schnell gewöhnt. 
Die Nabe schaltet auch unter Last recht gut, kann schon mal krachen.
Die Nabe hat aber auch noch nicht ganz 800km drauf, dafür teilweise heftig und schlammig MTB. 
Richtig glücklich wäre ich wenn sie die angegebenen 1550g anstatt der gewogenen 1750g hätte. Wenn einem die Übersetzungsbandbreite reicht kann ich sie bis jetzt empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realbiker (3. Dezember 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Bis jetzt ist die absolut unproblematisch, sie schaltet super. Habe den Trigger, die Drehgriffe waren mir zu leichtgängig, zu dick, zu invers. Trigger ist auch invers, schaltet immer nur einen Gang in beide Richtungen, daran habe ich mich aber schnell gewöhnt.
> Die Nabe schaltet auch unter Last recht gut, kann schon mal krachen.
> Die Nabe hat aber auch noch nicht ganz 800km drauf, dafür teilweise heftig und schlammig MTB.
> Richtig glücklich wäre ich wenn sie die angegebenen 1550g anstatt der gewogenen 1750g hätte. Wenn einem die Übersetzungsbandbreite reicht kann ich sie bis jetzt empfehlen.



Das heisst am MTB fahrbar? Wieviel hast du denn bezahlt? Und fährst du die V-Brake Version?


----------



## schnellejugend (4. Dezember 2006)

Ich fahre nur die Nabe(diese), sie hat eine Centerlockaufnahme. Ich fahre mit Scheibenbremse. Habe die Nabe eingespeicht mit Rigida Zac19 inkl. Drehgriff für ~250 bei ebay gekauft. Trigger hätte 25 Aufpreis gekostet.

Leider hat die Nabe eine Kettenlinie von ~42mm(entspricht kleinstes Blatt), da das Ritzel aber gekröpft ist kann man es umdrehen und erhält eine MTB-taugliche Kettenlinie von ~47mm(~mittleres Blatt). Man kann die integrierte Kettenführung(sieht man auf dem Bild) dann nicht mehr nutzen.

Bandbreite entspricht in etwa einer 11-34Kassette, eben mit 8Gängen. Mit 32vorne, 18 hinten war es in etwa vergleichbar mit 30er und besagter Kassette. Ich finde leider die genauen Übersetzungen der Nabe nicht mehr, müsste irgendwo auf der Shimano Homepage stehen.

Halte die Nabe bis jetzt schon für gut am MTB fahrbar, soweit man das bei so wenig km sagen kann. Freigegeben ist sie dafür glaube ich nicht.


----------



## speedy_j (16. Dezember 2006)

@gt-liebhaber

wer fährt denn bei dir trial?


----------



## gt-liebhaber (17. Dezember 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @gt-liebhaber
> 
> wer fährt denn bei dir trial?



Warum fragst das? Hauptsächlich mein Bruder, ich bin wohl schon zu alt dafür, mit gelingt da einfach nicht viel. Wobei das Trialfahren ungemein für´s Alltagsradeln schult, was Bordsteinüberwindungen und so angeht. Das Rad steht nur aus logistischen Gründen bei mir, ich wohn genau in der Innenstadt und somit sehr nah an den Spots. Die Trialleute hier kann man imho an zwei Händen abzählen.


PS: Aber um mal OnTopic zu bleiben, von meiner Problem-Nexus gibt´s nichts zu berichten, ich fahr seit Wochen nicht mehr viel...


----------



## varadero (17. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Ich fahre meine Premium Inter-8 nun seit genau 2 Jahren täglich zur Arbeit, auf div. Kurzstrecken, sogar mit Kinderanhänger, ... (ca. 2800km mit ca. 21000Hm).
Kürzlich habe ich den Ramhen gewechselt und dabei das Problem der nicht richtig rastenden Gänge gelöst (altes Fett welches bei den kalten Temp. nur mehr nachteilig war) - jetzt habe ich den durchgehend verlegten Zug gar nicht mehr gefettet und die Gänge flutschen wieder wunderbar.



 





 



Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, ist der große Wiederstand beim Rückwärtstreten (Freilauf). Das sehe ich mir dann an, sobald ich das Rad Schneebedingt einwintere - was aber bei dem vorherschenden Wetter heuer wohl nicht mehr geschehen wird.  

Varadero


----------



## speedy_j (17. Dezember 2006)

@gt-liebhaber
rein aus interesse, weil ich es sofort auf dem bild erkannt haben und du noch nie im trialforum zu lesen warst.
zu alt kann man nie fürs trialen sein, musst dir nur die zeit zum üben nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (17. Dezember 2006)

besitze auch die alfine und bin im crosseinsatz mit 2 gleichtrainierten wunderbar mitgekommen. auch bergauf. der trigger funzt wunderbar is bloß sauschwer und die ganganzeige stimmt nicht


----------



## gate (18. Dezember 2006)

varadero schrieb:


> Kürzlich habe ich den Ramhen gewechselt und dabei das Problem der nicht richtig rastenden Gänge gelöst



Du hast jetzt die Rohloff im 50/50, oder?
Ich meine so etwas mal am Rande mitbekommen zu haben!

greetz


----------



## varadero (18. Dezember 2006)

gate schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt die Rohloff im 50/50, oder?


Hallo Gate!

Leider *noch* nicht - ist mein Winterprojekt!  
Zur Zeit schaut es noch so aus:





Die Rohloff Ankündigung einer neuen/leichten Rohloff noch in diesem Winter hat mir ein wenig den Wind aus den Segeln genommen ... 

mal schaun...

Varadero


----------



## Lennart (18. Dezember 2006)

.


----------



## varadero (18. Dezember 2006)

Lennart schrieb:


> Was hastn da aufgeschnappt? Um wieviel leichter soll die denn werden?
> 
> Gruß Lennart


Hallo Lennart!

Es gibt ein Interview mit Hr. Rohloff im Bike 01/2007 (hier quasi abgetippt).

Ich hatte aber heute Kontakt via email mit Rohloff und da wurde mir diese Auskunft erteilt!

Varadero


----------



## speedy_j (18. Dezember 2006)

was hast du erwartet?
gerade dir sollen sie von ihren neusten entwicklungen was erzählen?

ne ne, so naiv kann man doch nicht sein.


----------



## varadero (18. Dezember 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> was hast du erwartet?
> gerade dir sollen sie von ihren neusten entwicklungen was erzählen?
> 
> ne ne, so naiv kann man doch nicht sein.


----------



## speedy_j (18. Dezember 2006)

nix für ungut.

die info, das eine leichte rohloff auf den markt kommen soll, habe ich schon ca. ein jahr.
das potential da ist, weiß wohl jeder, der sich mit dem aufbau der speedhub schon beschäftigt hat. carbongehäuse, titanritzel mit weniger zähnen usw. sind denkbar. das ganze muss man natürlich erst auf die beine stellen und entwickeln. wie so oft erweisen sich auch viele ideen als schuss nach hinten, deswegen wird es wohl noch eine weile dauern.

die gewichtsangabe auf xtr-niveau bezieht sich natürlich auf die non-disc version mit oem ausfallende. da sollten schon mal keine illusionen aufkommen. das ding ist dann auch nur für xc-rennen gedacht und wird auch ein heidengeld kosten. aber es wird genug leute geben, die bereit sind, es auf den tisch zu legen.


----------



## micha0712 (18. Dezember 2006)

SO..
ich ahbe heute meine san andreas auf ne inter 8 mit bremsscheiben adapter umgebaut.ich glaube kaum das das eine kettenschaltung oder eine andere nabe an das preis/leistungsverhältnis rankommt
NABE 69 Euro(niegelnagelneu bei ebay)
adapter bremsscheibe 40(cesur)
felge mavic ex729 50(Händler vor ort 2 stück für 80 euro)
und speichen die ich aber noch hatte
ich muss sagen ich bin nach den ersten test kilometern top zufrieden.
bin ma gespannt wie sich die nabe im harten einsatz bewährt!!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Dezember 2006)

inter 8 im downhiller? (nein nicht gekapselt wie im nox typhoon, sondern im HR) wer hat bisher negative erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha0712 (18. Dezember 2006)

so toll ist sie im nox ja auch nicht gekapselt.die seiten wo die dichtungen sitzen sind ja trotzdem frei.ausserdem habe ich nicht vor im schlamm zu wühlen sondern mich hoffentlich(endlich)sorgenfrei und GÜNSTIG den berg runter zu stürzen.
Würde mich auch ma interessieren ob jemand damit im dh bereich schon erfahrungen gemacht.obwohl ich mir ja meist doch lieber selber ein urteil bilde.bei dem san andreas meinten auch viele zuwenig federweg und nicht haltbar und eher für fr geeignet.mittlerweile fahre ich aber an vielen leuten die mich vorher ausgelacht locker vorbei.und für nen grossen drop braucht man nicht nur federweg und teures equipment sondern auch den mut runter zuspringen ;o)


----------



## Lennart (18. Dezember 2006)

.


----------



## speedy_j (18. Dezember 2006)

Lennart schrieb:


> Für Endorfin gabs ja auch ma Custom-Rohloff, war dann aber doch nur eloxiert. Ich brauch auch sobald keine, aber interessieren würde mich die light-Version schon... ist die dann eventuell auch enger gestuft (à la Rennrad-Kassette)?



davon war bis jetzt nicht die rede. wofür auch? du möchtest doch bestimmt die schaltbandbreite behalten?


----------



## Lennart (18. Dezember 2006)

.


----------



## speedy_j (18. Dezember 2006)

ok, in berlin muss man ja schon die hügel suchen.


----------



## gate (19. Dezember 2006)

Argumente gegen eine Rohloff:


----------



## radlos (19. Dezember 2006)

du pechvogel


----------



## varadero (19. Dezember 2006)

radlos schrieb:


> du pechvogel


Nicht er! Die Bilder sind genau wie die Rohloff Nabe gestohlen!!!


----------



## darksidesoulfly (19. Dezember 2006)

hallo leutz, ich suche gefälschte rohloffnabe,dirt,slalom downhillbikes-gefälscht. wer kann mir weiterhelfen.???????
ich suche auch ein benutztes klapprad, in der rubrik zu verschenken oder für 5-10 euro.
wer hat ne idee, angebot oder ein klapprad abzugeben dass er nicht mehr braucht??????
Is für meine alte Mutti,die kann nicht so gut laufen.
also leute, wer kennt da ne gute adresse für gefälschrtes?
schreibt mir an    [email protected]

)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darksidesoulfly (19. Dezember 2006)

suche gefälschte dirt,downhillrahmen von spezialized für 20 euro )


----------



## darksidesoulfly (19. Dezember 2006)

hallo leutz ) wer gibt sein altes klapprad ab??
meine mutti braucht ein neues klapprad. neheme auch trödel und sachen die keiner mehr haben will
dank an alle die mir schreiben 
[email protected]


----------



## speedy_j (19. Dezember 2006)

gate schrieb:


> Argumente gegen eine Rohloff:



in das rad hätte ich aber auch keine rohloff eingebaut.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (19. Dezember 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @gt-liebhaber
> rein aus interesse, weil ich es sofort auf dem bild erkannt haben und du noch nie im trialforum zu lesen warst.
> zu alt kann man nie fürs trialen sein, musst dir nur die zeit zum üben nehmen.



OT, die muss man aber erstmal haben neben noch zwei anderen Sportarten.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Dezember 2006)

darksidesoulfly schrieb:


> (...) [mehrere posts mit schwachsinn]



son dez2006 gereggtes kind sucht seine mami. bitte suche sie nicht im internet. da sind nur bilder von ihr. und jetzt schalt den pc aus..


----------



## gate (20. Dezember 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> in das rad hätte ich aber auch keine rohloff eingebaut.



Wie bereits oben scharfsinnig erkannt ist das Rad nicht von mir! 

Es ist ein Fahrradmanufaktur T1000 mit/ohne Rohloff. Da wurde die Rohloff nicht nachträglich verbaut - die ist da Serie!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (20. Dezember 2006)

ich hab dir keinen vorwurf gemacht.

nur sieht das rad, meiner meinung nach, total bescheiden und billig aus und eine rohloff passt da optisch einfach nicht rein.


----------



## mip-mip (22. Dezember 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> nix für ungut.
> 
> ...titanritzel...



In Arbeit!


----------



## gate (29. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe den thread am  26.07.2005 gestartet.

Kaum sind ca. 1,5 Jahre vergangen habe ich mich auch schon für ein Rad entschieden und bestellt.

Es wird ein Gudereit LCR - habe also die Rohloff und nicht die Inter-8 gewählt.

(Falls es jetzt noch jemanden interessiert)  

greetz


----------



## gt-liebhaber (30. Dezember 2006)

gate schrieb:


> Ich habe den thread am  26.07.2005 gestartet.
> 
> Kaum sind ca. 1,5 Jahre vergangen habe ich mich auch schon für ein Rad entschieden und bestellt.
> 
> ...




Klar, meinen Glückwunsch zu der ausgezeichneten Wahl!

Mein Cityflyer hat mittlerweile auch endlich einen Nabendynamo und eine B+M Topal spendiert bekommen, das fehlte mir bislang noch zum Glück, dafür is jetzt endgültig Winter hier...


----------



## MangoAndreas (30. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

nimm doch für die Stadtschlampe eine billige 3-Gang-Nabe (Sturmey Archer oder SRAM) und für dein "richtiges" Fahrrad eine Rohloff.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## varadero (6. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe aus diesem Inter-8 Rad:





durch die Verwendung fast aller Anbauteile mit geringem Kostenaufwand (ebay Billigrahmen, gebrauchte Gabel aus dem Forum) dieses neue Inter-8 Rad (für den täglichen Weg ins Büro) gebaut:



 

 



Anschließend habe ich mit dem Cannondale Rahmen und gewaltigem finaziellem Aufwand dieses Rohloff Hardtail hier aufgebaut (für die aktuellen Wetterverhältnisse habe ich auch wieder Schutzbleche montiert, welche im Sommer aber runter kommen):



 

 





 

 



Bis jetzt bin ich damit noch keine 100km gefahren, ich habe mich daher auch noch nicht wirklich an die neuen Verhältnisse gewöhnt, aber die Rohloff funktioniert im Vergleich zur Inter-8 doch ganz anders!!!  
Schaltung viel schwergängiger (ogwohl die Zugverlegung nicht viel günstiger erfolgen könnte), Rastung nicht gut/deutlich spürbar (nur mit Handschuhen so?), Übersetzungsbereich dafür viel größer => viel größerer (normaler MTB) Einsatzbereich möglich

Na ja, ich werde jetzt mal ein paar km fahren und dann wieder berichten.

Varadero


----------



## gt-liebhaber (7. Februar 2007)

varadero schrieb:
			
		

> Bis jetzt bin ich damit noch keine 100km gefahren, ich habe mich daher auch noch nicht wirklich an die neuen Verhältnisse gewöhnt, aber die Rohloff funktioniert im Vergleich zur Inter-8 doch ganz anders!!!
> Schaltung viel schwergängiger (ogwohl die Zugverlegung nicht viel günstiger erfolgen könnte), Rastung nicht gut/deutlich spürbar (nur mit Handschuhen so?), Übersetzungsbereich dafür viel größer => viel größerer (normaler MTB) Einsatzbereich möglich




Schön von einem erfahreren Inter 8-Nutzer die Veränderungen beim Aufstieg zur Dose zu hören.


----------



## varadero (7. Februar 2007)

Das Schaltschema (Drehrichtung) ist auch anders! 
Das werde ich aber an der Rohloff noch ändern, damit beide gleich funktionieren.
Denn sonst hab ich am 5. Rad die 5. Schaltungsvariante! 

Leider ist das nicht soo einfach möglich, da die Seile bei der Rohloff mittels Madenschraube geklemmt werden und das Seil sicher ungünstig ge(zer-)quetscht wurde - ob ich dann das alte wieder einfädeln kann wird sich zeigen!
=> Seile/Bowden kürzen od. neue verwenden!!

Varadero


----------



## 3.14 (7. Februar 2007)

Bau' doch einfach den Schaltgriff nach links, dann ist die Drehrichtung automatisch umgedreht ;-)

Meistens kann man aber die Züge noch einmal nehmen, wenn man erst die Züge um die vergniedelten Adern und gleichzeitig die Hüllen um ja ca. 1cm kürzt. Wenn die vorher nicht ultraknapp verlegt waren, klappt das ganz gut ohne neue einziehen zu müssen. Mit viel Glück brauchst Du aber nur die Einsteller entsprechend weiter rein zu drehen.

Viel Glück,
Peter...


----------



## varadero (12. Februar 2007)

3.14 schrieb:


> Bau' doch einfach den Schaltgriff nach links, dann ist die Drehrichtung automatisch umgedreht ;-)


  das geht nicht, denn da ist ja schon die Glocke!!! 



3.14 schrieb:


> Meistens kann man aber die Züge noch einmal nehmen, wenn man erst die Züge um die vergniedelten Adern und gleichzeitig die Hüllen um ja ca. 1cm kürzt. Wenn die vorher nicht ultraknapp verlegt waren, klappt das ganz gut ohne neue einziehen zu müssen. Mit viel Glück brauchst Du aber nur die Einsteller entsprechend weiter rein zu drehen.
> 
> Viel Glück,
> Peter...


So, habe die (alten) Züge nun erfolgreich vertauscht!
Dabei bin ich drauf gekommen, daß ich ursprünglich wohl mit zu viel Spannung gefahren bin, und die Schaltung daher unnötig schwergängig war.
Jetzt geht's leichter und gewohnter (eben wie die Inter-8).

Erste Bergettappen hab ich auch schon erfolgreiche hinter mich gebracht:



 

 



Bis auf die Geräusche (ewiges/leidiges Thema der Rohloff) in den ersten 7 Gängen, bin ich aber jetzt schon begeister!!!  

Varadero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isar-rider (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo

Welche Kurbellängen gibt es für die Nabenschaltungsräder? 
Hab bei Shimano nur 170mm gefunden.

Danke


----------



## varadero (20. Februar 2007)

isar-rider schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Welche Kurbellängen gibt es für die Nabenschaltungsräder?
> Hab bei Shimano nur 170mm gefunden.
> ...


Hallo isar-rider!

Im prinzip kannst du jede Kurbel fahren (wenn die Kettenlinie halbwegs zur Nabe passt => div. Montagemöglichkeiten der Kettenblätter; div. Lager/Achsbreiten, ...)!

Ich fahre z.B. mit der Rohloff eine 175mm lange Shimano XT HTII und mit meiner Inter-8 eine Truvativ FireX, ebenfalls 175mm lang.

Varadero


----------



## Jophiel (20. Februar 2007)

hey,
ich spiel auch mit dem gedanke mir ne inter 8 an mein dh bike zu nageln. leider sagen mit die normalen dreschalter der nexus die man einzeln erhalten kann absolut nicht zu und ich bin auf der suche nach ner triggeralternative zu den teilen. hat da jmd schon erfahrung ob man die trigger-schlatbremskombo die für die inter 8 erhältlich ist gut auseinander flexen kann ohne probleme bzw ob man vielleicht sogar den triggerschalthebel von der alfine nehmen kann.

schönen gruß


----------



## varadero (21. Februar 2007)

Jophiel schrieb:


> hey,
> ich spiel auch mit dem gedanke mir ne inter 8 an mein dh bike zu nageln. leider sagen mit die normalen dreschalter der nexus die man einzeln erhalten kann absolut nicht zu und ich bin auf der suche nach ner triggeralternative zu den teilen. hat da jmd schon erfahrung ob man die trigger-schlatbremskombo die für die inter 8 erhältlich ist gut auseinander flexen kann ohne probleme bzw ob man vielleicht sogar den triggerschalthebel von der alfine nehmen kann.
> 
> schönen gruß


Hallo Jophiel!

Rapidfire Plus Schalter SL-S500 der Alfine geht!

Varadero


----------



## isar-rider (22. Februar 2007)

varadero schrieb:


> Hallo isar-rider!
> 
> Im prinzip kannst du jede Kurbel fahren (wenn die Kettenlinie halbwegs zur Nabe passt => div. Montagemöglichkeiten der Kettenblätter; div. Lager/Achsbreiten, ...)!
> 
> ...



Hab noch eine Ultegra Kurbel mit der werde ich es versuchen.

Fühle mich mit einem geraden Lenker immer "unwohl"!
Oder wie soll ich es besser beschreiben, halte den Lenker lieber so das die Daumen nach innen schauen.
Wie sieht es mit einem Rennlenker aus.
Wo kann ich da die Schaltung befestigen??
Hab da von Rohloff mal einen Adapter gesehn, aber wo kann man den kaufen und was kostet der??? 
Andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## gt-liebhaber (19. März 2007)

varadero schrieb:


> Hallo Jophiel!
> 
> Rapidfire Plus Schalter SL-S500 der Alfine geht!
> 
> Varadero



Aber Achtung!

War heute mal im Radladen wegen einem verdammten Reflektor fürs Pedal und nem Schnack mit meinem Spezl, da war der Cannondale-Vertreter gerade da und hatte eine schwarze Trekking-Schönheit mit Alfine,Headshock,Brooks, mechanische Discbremsen und Shimano-Systemlaufradsatz da. Innenverlegte Schaltzüge, smoother Rahmen, Hebie Chainglider, Bumm-Beleuchtung etc.pp - der Preis ~1700 !!!! 

Wat macht der gt-liebhaber.? Proberunde drehen, muss sein, bin schonmal nen Badboy Rohloff Headshok gefahren, das war die reinste Racefeile dagegen, aber Quintessenz der Probefahrt: Der Trigger ist Dreck. Erstmal schaltet der Invers und zweitens kann man immer nur einen Gang schalten. weiter durchdrücken wie bei meinen Standard 750er-XTs geht nicht... somit Vorteil des Drehgriffs dahin und kommt mir doch nicht ans Rad.


----------



## dkc-live (21. März 2007)

ich fahr den trigger am mountainbike das is super. der gang geht immer rein und man kann schön beimt reten schalten! und ich fahre das badboy 8 ultra. das ist das selbe wie das rohloff bloß mit ner alfine!

rose versand hat auch ein moutnainbike mit alfine im prog!


----------



## gt-liebhaber (22. März 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr den trigger am mountainbike das is super. der gang geht immer rein und man kann schön beimt reten schalten! und ich fahre das badboy 8 ultra. das ist das selbe wie das rohloff bloß mit ner alfine!



Ja klar funktioniert der Trigger super, der ist bei weitem nicht so hakelig wie mein alter Drehgriff und die Gänge gingen auf den ca. zwei Kilometer Probefahrt auch bei Volllast super rein, aber mein KO-Kriterium ist halt die hervorragende Schnell-Schaltbarkeit des Drehgriffs. Wenn ich an die Ampel im 5./6. Gang mit ~30km/h ranbrenne, kann ich die HS33 Ihre Leistung zeigen lassen und gleichzeitig im Bremsvorgang von 6 auf 1 superschnell runterschalten.

Aber lass uns noch mal sprechen, wenn dein Trigger die ~7000km Stadtverkehr erreicht hat 



			
				dkc-live schrieb:
			
		

> rose versand hat auch ein moutnainbike mit alfine im prog!



Ja, hab ich schon gesehen, hab gestern auch endlich den Katalog bekommen. Fast ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal, da Cannondale ja im Allgemeinen doch etwas hochpreisiger ist.

BTW: Bei einer größeren Charge der Kataloge ist wohl bei den Adressen die zweite Stelle der Hausnummer vergessen worden, hab dienstlich viel mit dem Fuhrparkleiter der Deutschen Post im Frachtzustellzentrum zu tun, der hat Ihn mir persönlich übergeben, der Rest der nicht zustellbaren Kataloge wird wohl nach Bocholt zurückgehen.


----------



## rawdiamond (23. April 2007)

Hallo Biker, 
jetzt muss hier auch mal meinen Senf  zu dem Thema loswerden. 
Ich war doch sehr erstaunt, nachdem ich mich durch das ganze Forum zu diesem Thema gekämpft habe, dass es im Großen und Ganzen eigentlich nur positives zum Thema Inter 8 zu berichten gibt. Ich fahre die Schaltung seit nunmehr 1,5 Jahren. Und ich sach mal so nach 2 Monaten fing Sie völlig unvorhersehbar an durchzurutschen.  Es konnte nicht provoziert werden, wann sie durchrutsche wollte, was die Reklamation beim Händler natürlich nicht leichter machte. Es entstanden auf diese Weise für mich gefährlich Situationen. Ich stehe voll in den Eisen um zu beschleunigen und im nächste Moment führe ich einen Eiertanz auf. Ich fahre jeden Tag eine sportliche Stadtstrecke von 30km über teils Schotter, Asphalt und mit Steigungen. Man kann aber nicht sagen, dass die Schaltung extrem beansprucht wird ich fahre nie im Gelände. Weihnachten wurde es mir dann aber zu bunt. Ich konnte bei dem schlechten Wetter mal einen Monat auf das Bike verzichten. Der Händler wollte das HR-Rad eigentlich zu Shimano schicken. Hat sich dann aber nach einer kurzen Probefahrt ohne besondere Vorkommnisse (na klar), doch nur für eine Säuberung und einen Ölwechsel entschieden.42Euro. (Hatte ich nicht bei irgendjemanden gelesen dass der Antrieb wartungsfrei sei). Ölwechsel dachte ich sei nur bei Rohloff nötig? Letzte Woche dann fuhr ich eine Steigung im ersten Gang hoch und das Getriebe verhakt sich so, dass ich einen kompletten Gang verlor. Die Justagemarkierungen waren nicht mehr deckungsgleich zu bekommen. Ich dachte ja erst das Schaltungsseil sei locker aber um die Markierungen wieder deckungsgleich zu bekommen musste ich im Gegenteil noch mehr Seil geben. Es muss also ein interner Fehler vorliegen. Jetzt habe ich das Rad wieder zum Händler gegeben  und genau das ist eingetreten, was ich vermeiden wollte ich muss bei dem super wetter wieder mit meinem alten Schwinn Paramount 70 fahren.
Wenn niemand ähnliches zu berichten hat kann ich ja noch hoffen, dass das Rad gesund von Shimano zurückkommt. 
 Positives habe ich allerdings auch zu berichten ich habe nämlich die von niemandem bisher beschriebene dazugehörige Rollenbremse montiert. Diese ist eine Offenbarung. Wartungsfrei. Am Anfang des Ziehens ein bischen schwammig um dann aber umso fester zuzupacken. Ich bin nur noch auf der Suche nach einem 2-Finger Bremshebel a la XT der von der Umlenkung her zu dem Teil passt. Der dazugehörige 3Finger Bremshebel ist nämlich so lang wie ein normaler. 
Dieses Teil kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
In Erwartung Eurer Erfahrungen. 

-wer bremst verliert-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad-Line (23. April 2007)

ähm @ rawdiamond 
das mit dem Ölwechsel musst mir genauer erzählen.
In der Nexus ist kein ÖL sondern Fett!
Es gibt aber ein Special ÖL von Shi wo man das Getriebe eintauchen soll für die wartung. ( Viel Faherer Fahren die Gänge trocken so das sie zum teil anfangen zu quitschen.)
Das ganze hat aber rein gar nix mit der Fehlfunktion deiner Nabe zutun.
Du sagst das sich der Zug verstellt... ich halte das für sehr unwarscheinlich das der Getriebeblock die Problme mit der verstellung veruhrsacht. (noch nie vorgekommen) Schaut euch noch mal die außenhülle, klemmung usw genauer an. wenn nichts hilft Getriebetausch bevor die Garantie abgelaufen ist.


----------



## rawdiamond (24. April 2007)

nein du hast mich falsch verstanden, ich dachte zuerst, dass der zug locker gewesen sei. Zuhause musste ich dann aber feststellen, dass dem nicht so war, da ich mehr seil geben musste um die markierungen wieder deckungsgleich zu bekommen. dass mit dem ölwechsel weiß ich nicht so genau, die werden dass schonn mit den entsprechenden produkten gemacht haben. "die sind ja schließlich nicht mein feind" ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass ich das getriebe nach 1,5 Jahren trocken gefahren habe. es hat auch nichts gequietscht, geknackt und geschaltet hat sie auch noch sehr gut.

gruezi


----------



## rawdiamond (9. Mai 2007)

So gestern habe ich mein Rad mit neuem Getriebe vom Händler abgeholt. 
Das Getriebe wurde vom Händler Weihnachten in das von dir beschriebene Wartungsöl getaucht. 
Shimanlo hat das Getriebe anstandslos getauscht. Der Händler sagte Shimano hätte auch dazugelernt und empfiehlt nun einmal im Jahr das Getriebe zu tunken. Toll soviel zur wartungsfreiheit. Desweiteren wurde mir noch eine für mich neue Schaltempfehlung gegeben: Ich soll zwischen dem 4 und 5 Gang kurz den Druck wegnehmen, dass würde der Schaltung besser tun. 
Na ja jetzt habe ich erst mal wieder 2 Jahre Garantie und Hoffnung das es besser wird. 
Greez

Why stop now, just when I am hating it


----------



## gt-liebhaber (9. Mai 2007)

rawdiamond schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja jetzt habe ich erst mal wieder 2 Jahre Garantie



Wenn dann hast du zwei Jahre Gewährleistung auf das Gesamtprodukt Fahrrad ab Kaufdatum seitens des Herstellers.
Nur weil du eine neue Nabe bekommen hast, gibts doch keine neue Garantie.?


----------



## rawdiamond (9. Mai 2007)

Ich habe ein neues Getriebe bekommen und darauf habe ich 2 neue Jarhe Garantie ditte is doch normal. das ist mir ja auch nur wichtig. ist ja schließlich das teuerst am rad was kaputt gehen kann.

why stop now just when i am hating it


----------



## gt-liebhaber (9. Mai 2007)

rawdiamond schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein neues Getriebe bekommen und darauf habe ich 2 neue Jarhe Garantie ditte is doch normal. das ist mir ja auch nur wichtig. ist ja schließlich das teuerst am rad was kaputt gehen kann.




Ich behaupte du hast nur ein neues Innenleben bekommen.  Die ganze Nabe wird auch dein Händler nicht gewechselt haben, das Aus- und Einspeichen wird der sich gekonnt gekniffen haben.

Prüfe bitte deine Rechnung, auf meiner Rechnung vom Rad stehen explizit nur 6 Monate Garantie vom Händler, der Rest fußt dann auf die zwiejährige gesetzliche Gewährleistung.

Ich arbeite in einer Transporter/LKW-Werkstatt eines großen deutschen Herstellers, bei uns gibt es z.B. bei Trapo 2 Jahre Garantie ohne Kilometerbegrenzung. Wenn dann, wie jüngst wieder geschehen, der Kurierfahrer XYZ nach 20 Monaten und ~400tkm den Motor sprengt, bekommt er natürlich auf Garantie einen neuen Motor, da dieser Schaden jedoch innerhalb der Garantie aufgetreten ist, gilt weiterhin nur die Garantie fürs Gesamtfahrzeug bis Ablauf des 24. Monats ab Erstzulassung. Er bekommt KEINE Garantie darüberhinaus.

Anders geartet wäre es, wenn du die Nabe bezahlt hättest, dann würde natürlich ab Kauf eine neue 24Monatsfrist greifen - heißt bei uns Ersatzteilgarantie.

Bei mir war es Kulanz seitens des Händlers soweit ich weiß, eine ganze Nabe(komplett mit Kranz, Schalthebel, Zug) geht afaik um die 160 über den Tresen, die Innerei soll um die 100 liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rawdiamond (10. Mai 2007)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:


> Ich behaupte du hast nur ein neues Innenleben bekommen.  Die ganze Nabe wird auch dein Händler nicht gewechselt haben, das Aus- und Einspeichen wird der sich gekonnt gekniffen haben.
> 
> Prüfe bitte deine Rechnung, auf meiner Rechnung vom Rad stehen explizit nur 6 Monate Garantie vom Händler, der Rest fußt dann auf die zwiejährige gesetzliche Gewährleistung.
> 
> ...





ich meinte auch, dass ich nur ein neues innenleben bekommen habe. Der Händler hat auf meine Nachfrage bestätigt, dass sich die Garantie auf das Innenleben nun wieder um 2 Jahre verlängert hätte. 

Aber eine ganz andere Frage, was hattest du denn für Probleme mit deiner Schaltung?? Mir sind die ganzen Forumsbeiträge nämlich viel zu positiv vorgekommen, zumal Shimano mit der ersten Generation seiner Schaltung Inter8 Premium erwiesenermaßen erhebliche Probleme hatte und viele austauschen musste.
Gruez
Why stop now just when I am hating it


----------



## agent00pommes (8. Juni 2007)

hi leute,

ich habe auch ein ähnliches Problem. Bei mir funktioniert der 4. Gand nicht. 

Ich fahre viel gelände und auch mal den einen oder anderen Drop. Aber hauptsächlich in der Stadt vom Geplastertem Weg bis zum blumenkübel kommt mir alles unter die Räder. Das hat auch eigentlich immer gut funktioniert bis auf das seit kurzem der 4. ständig durchrutscht. Habe das getriebe schon auseinandergenommen und habe es versucht sauber zu machen. dann neues Fett rein. Ich fahre die Nabe mit dem Cesur Adapter und der Typ der das eingebaut hat den rechten Konus einfach wegelassen da der Cesur Scheibenbremsadapter schon Industrie gelagert ist. somit denke ich nicht das das der Fehler is. 

Oder soll ich nen fachman aufsuchen der mir das auch in dieses Wunder Öl eintaucht????

sonst kauf ich mir ein neues innenleben und gut is.

MFG

agent00pommes


----------



## Mad-Line (5. Juli 2007)

wenn die schaltung richtig eingestellt ist der zug leicht gängig, richtig eingehangen ist und die schaltung trotzdem "durch rutscht?!?!!" ....tausch getriebe kaufen.


----------



## Grummelcheno1 (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo Nabenschaltungsfreunde
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle kurz über meine Erfahrungen mit der Nexus-Nabe berichten. Ich besitze eine "alte" Nabe der Nexus-Inter-8, die ich irgendwann 2004 gekauft habe, nachdem ich dieses ständige Zahnkranz-und Kettentausch-Gedönse wirklich leid war. Diese Nabe ist nun etwa 18000 km (in Worten achtzehntausend) anstandslos gelaufen, ohne dass sie mich einmal im Stich gelassen hätte. Die Kette habe ich bisher erst das dritte Mal getauscht, das Ritzel ist noch das Alte. Ich fahre "sportlich", d.h. ich nehme mit der Nabe auch an RTF-Touren u.ä. teil. Sie ist in 45/14er-Übersetzung verbaut, was eine hervorragende Berg-Ab-Übersetzung ergibt. Im Flachland hält man sich dadurch überwiegend im 3., 4. und 5. Gang auf (Entfaltung von 5,20 Meter, etwa 6 Meter und 7, noch was Meter). Ich kann sie nur jedem empfehlen. Mich hat sie so überzeugt, dass ich mir jetzt auch noch ein Crosser mit der Premium-Nabe aufgebaut habe. Erste Erfahrungen: Auch der schlimmste Matsch kann ihr bisher noch nichts anhaben. Hoffen wir, dass es so bleibt. 
Gruß an alle (kommenden) Nabenschaltungsfahrer


----------



## varadero (14. Juli 2007)

Grummelcheno1 schrieb:


> ... Diese Nabe ist nun etwa 18000 km (in Worten achtzehntausend) anstandslos gelaufen, ohne dass sie mich einmal im Stich gelassen hätte. ...


 Wahnsinn, und das mit der "normalen" (20er) Version ohne irgendeine Wartung???


----------



## Grummelcheno1 (15. Juli 2007)

Hi. Nö, völlig ohne Wartung wäre das wohlmöglich nichts geworden?! Ich habe sie auf Anraten eines Fachhändlers mal nach zwei Wintern auseinandernehmen (was man da jedenfalls auseinandernehmen kann?!), entfetten und neu ölen lassen. Fett kann ja auch verharzen, und dann ist es hin mit der guten Schaltqualität... ist ja nicht wie eine Rohloff, die glaube ich in einem Ölbad läuft. Ganz genau weiß ich auch nicht, was der Händler da gemacht hat. Ich habe jedenfalls 30 Euro gezahlt und ich hatte die Gewissheit, dass da noch nichts verschlissen war. O-Ton: "Von innen sieht die noch aus wie neu! Wie viel, sagst du, bist damit gefahren?" Verwunderte Augen schauten mich da an! Da habe ich mich gefreut und gedacht: Mensch, die Japaner verstehen doch was von Technik. Da muss nicht unbedingt Rohloff draufstehen! Die werden jedenfalls von mir keinen Euro sehen. Ich habe schon mal Rohloff (schreibt man das so?) ausprobiert - so richtig im Gelände bei einem MTB-Marathon. Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Nexus um einiges kerniger und präziser schaltet als diese ziemlich teure Nabe aus dem Hause R... Irgendwie kam mir die R... "verwaschen" vor - kein wirklicher "Druckpunkt" beim Schalten würde das Ganze schon ganz gut treffen. Und das mit dem angeblichen höheren Verschleiß beim sportlichen Fahren muss wohl auch ein Märchen sein! Ich kann mir nichts sportlicheres vorstellen, als eine Nabe im Geländeeinsatz zu haben (Schlammpackungen selbstverständlich inklusive).Ich quäle meine beiden Schätzchen bis zum Anschlag bei Wind und Wetter, und... bis jetzt ist nichts passiert. Wohlmöglich gibt es (zu) wenig sportliche Nabenschaltungsfahrer (Rohloff ausgenommen), die die Nexus überhaupt mal ernsthaft ausprobiert haben, respektive ausprobieren wollen?! Ich bin glücklich damit!  Aber auch die R... wird ihre Berechtigung haben, weil sie zumindest auch das Bedürfnis nach "hierarchischer Stufung" befriedigt (ähnlich wie die XTR von Shimano). Und 6 Gänge mehr sind ja nun auch nicht das Schlechteste... Ich kann also auch diejenigen verstehen, die sich dann konsequenterweise eine R... gönnen. Aber das wichtige ist: Vom Prinzip sind es beides Naben - mit all ihren Vorteilen und auch einigen wenigen Nachteilen. Man muss eben nur wissen, was man möchte. Das gilt 2007 mehr als je zuvor. In diesem Sinne   
Grüße 
Grummelchen


----------



## rawdiamond (16. Juli 2007)

Moin, Moin,
also was Du da beschreibst kann ich ja kaum glauben. Wie schon beschrieben habe ich vor 3 Monaten ein neues Getriebe bekommen. Schaltet jetzt wieder normal das ganze. Allerdings habe ich jetzt von Anfang an Probleme, wenn ich in den 6 oder 7 Gang schalte dann rutschen die Gänge diesmal regelmäßig durch.  Ich komme langsam zum Schluss, dass die ganze Schaltung wohl noch nicht zu Ende gedacht und entwickelt wurde oder das bei der Produktion zu große Toleranzen entstehen. Ich würde zwar nie wieder zu einer Kettenschaltung zurückwechseln aber zufrieden bin ich mit der Nexus auch auf keinen Fall. Ich würde zwar gerne auf eine Rohloff wechseln kann und will es mir aber nicht leisten.


----------



## Grummelcheno1 (16. Juli 2007)

Hi. Das tut mir leid für dich Ich bin selber verwundert über die Laufleistung meiner Nabe. Ich habe in den letzten Monaten auch schon immer ein paar Euros ins Sparschwein geworfen - wenn sie nämlich das Zeitliche segnet, werde ich mir eine Neue kaufen. Vielleicht probiere ich dann mal die Neue von SRAM aus - wenn es die dann schon mit Freilauf gibt. 

Was du schreibst deutet aber eher auf ein Problem mit dem Schaltungszug hin, als ein Problem im Getriebe. Der Schaltungszug ist bei der Nexus hypersensibel! Wenn die Schaltprobleme weiter bestehen, dann würde ich mal den Schaltungszug samt Hüllen erneuern. Du kannst natürlich alternativ die Hüllen mit einem guten Entfetter durchspülen (gibt es in jedem Baumarkt) und hoffen, dass du sie auf diese Weise wieder leichtgängig kriegst. Es ist möglich, dass der Zug nur ein bisschen zu viel an der Hüllenwand reibt und dadurch die Probleme entstehen. Bei mir ist das zum Glück noch nie aufgetreten, weil ich den Zug schon prophylaktisch regelmäßig (mindestens 1 mal im Jahr) wechsele - ich fahre sehr viel unbefestigte Wege, Wald und auch Schlamm. Da setzt sich auch mal Dreck in die kleinsten Ecken fest, der beseitigt werden muss. Einem Bekannten habe ich durch diesen Tipp mal vor einer teuren Neuinvestition in eine neue Nabe retten können. 
Klar das bei der Nexus die Fertigungstoleranzen sicher größer sind als bei der nahezu 4 mal so teuren Rohloff. Leider bin ich kein Nabenschaltungsfachmann - ich weiß nicht, wie man so ein Dingen auseinandernimmt und so weiter. Wenn alles nichts bringt, dann verkauf die Nabe wieder bei e... und kauf dir die S-Ram i-motion 9-Gang-Nabe. Ich habe sie auch schon ausprobiert. Die fährt und schaltet sich genau so gut. Leider gibt es sie zur Zeit noch nicht mit Freilauf, sondern nur mit Rücktrtitt - und den kann ich im Wald über Stock und Stein überhaupt nicht gebrauchen. Preislich kostet die ein Paar Euros mehr. Du bekommst dafür aber hochwertiges Zeugs. Schon die alte Sachs-7-Gang ("Sachs-Super-7") habe ich in 10 Jahren nicht kaputt gekriegt. Die war von der Schaltperformance natürlich unter aller S..., aber absolut zuverlässig. Die 9-Gang ist eine Weiterentwicklung dieser betuchten Nabe.... Ich hoffe, dass du die Probleme irgendwie in den Griff kriegst! Halt mich bitte auf dem Laufenden! Bis dann
Grummelchen


----------



## rawdiamond (17. Juli 2007)

Danke für den Tip. Vor allem das mit der Sram klingt interessant. Von der habe ich noch nie gehört. Klingt als interessante Alternative zu Schim. Und so teuer wie die Rohloff kann se ja wohl nich seinn. Guck ich mir mal an.  
Gruez


----------



## Förster (18. Juli 2007)

Morgen schön, habe hier schon einiges gelesen. Nun viell bau ich mir mal so ne inter 8 oder alfine ein, muss ich da was besonderes am Rahmen beachten oder geht ein normaler 26" Mtb-Rahmen? Welche Übersetzung wäre denn ratsam? Jaja, ich weiss ist alles individuell, aber einen Anhaltspunkt brauch ich. Bin meistens abseits der Strassen unterwegs und Berge sind meistens auch dabei. Hoffe meine Vorstellungen sind nicht ganz so blöde, wie es klingen mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (18. Juli 2007)

entweder einen normalen mtb-rahmen + kettenspanner (alfine oder altes schaltwerk) oder gleich einen nabenschaltungsrahmen mit excenter-tretlagergehäuse oder verschiebbaren ausfallenden.

mein alltagsrad (3 jahre alte inter-7, frisch gefettet, war vorher 2 jahre im nicolai drin):











übersetzung ist 36:20, weil ich damit oft letztes, dieses und sicher auch nächstes jahr noch meine kleinen mit dem chariot rumkutschiere und -kutschiert habe...


----------



## Förster (18. Juli 2007)

Ja ok, aber bei Dir sehe ich, kommen die Züge unter der Kettenstrebe an.Brauch der Zug keine "Abstützung", damit er schalten kann? Bei meinem Rahmen kommt der Zug von oben und geht an der Strebe für die Bremse runter. Kann ich einfach den Zug so wie bei Dir verlegen und mach ihn mit Kabelbinder oder Schellen fest oder geht sowas nich? Ich will ja auch meine Lütte rum kutschieren und da am Mtb sowieso alles getauscht werden muss weil Schrott, kam mir diese Idee.


----------



## gbm31 (18. Juli 2007)

durchgehende hülle + kabelbinder - hatte ich am nicolai nicht anders...


----------



## agent00pommes (18. Juli 2007)

Jop, habe auch mit durchgehender hülle sonst bekomm ich gar keine abstützung hin. Habe meine Nabe mittlerweile auch komplett entfettet und neu geölt. Leider tut der 4te gang immer noch nicht. aber dafür schaltet die andere gänge wie am ersten tag. Habe mit der Nabe schon 2 Downhill strecken gefahren . Ohne probleme. Fahre letzte zeit einwenig street und da muss die nabe richtig leiden wenn man wheelies oder kleinere sprünge zieht. 

Ich bin zufrieden mit der nabe. Ketten schaltung kommt mir nicht wieder ans rad. Kein Ketten abfallen bei sprüngen und schalten im stand in irgend welchen anderen hakeligen situationen. Da hällt einfach keine kettenschaltung gegen.


----------



## rawdiamond (24. Juli 2007)

Förster schrieb:


> Morgen schön, habe hier schon einiges gelesen. Nun viell bau ich mir mal so ne inter 8 oder alfine ein, muss ich da was besonderes am Rahmen beachten oder geht ein normaler 26" Mtb-Rahmen? Welche Übersetzung wäre denn ratsam? Jaja, ich weiss ist alles individuell, aber einen Anhaltspunkt brauch ich. Bin meistens abseits der Strassen unterwegs und Berge sind meistens auch dabei. Hoffe meine Vorstellungen sind nicht ganz so blöde, wie es klingen mag.


Nur zur Info das kleine hintere Ritzel kostet bei der Nexus Inter 8 um und bei 2,50 Eureken in Worten: zwofuffig. kann man das glauben, dass Shimmelmano solche Preiskategorien überhaupt kennt? Will sagen, wennste dich mit der Übersetzung vertust kostet es nicht die Welt zu variieren. Nur bei dem großen  Blatt musst Du halt den richtigen Mittelweg finden, denn das Ding ist bei allen Herstellern teuer.
Gruezima


----------



## onkel_c (14. August 2007)

nur nochmal zur erinnerung: alle hersteller außer rohloff geben ihre getriebenaben nicht für den geländeeinsatz und schon gar nicht für den sporteinsatz frei. warum dem so ist, liegt wohl auf der hand. auch wenn es immer wieder user gibt, die dies so nicht warhaben/glauben wollen.

damit ist nicht gemeint, dass andere getriebe keine berechtigung haben, im gegenteil. nur ist der einsatzzweck ein anderer.


----------



## Mad-Line (14. August 2007)

@Onkel fast richtig alpine ist für den (sport einsatz!) angeblich ausgelegt.

so kleinen werkstatt bericht von mir.

Wir verkaufen die Shi 8-Gang nun schon seit dem ersten Tag und hatte bis jetzt grade mal 5 Defekte Getriebe. Premium als auch die standart version. (alpine ausgeschlossen zu Neu) Haupsächlich in Touren und Trekking Rädern.
Bei wenigen außnahmen haben wir auf wunsch die besetzung geändert oder sie haben es schlauer weise selber gemacht weil sie sportlicher fahren möchten.

so nun dürft ihr raten welche Fahrer die getriebe kaputt gemacht haben!

Richtig außnahme los durch Sportliches Fahren und Falscher übersetzung.
1 Defekt hatten wir weil der Kunde 1 jahr mit verstellter schaltung weiter gefahren ist und immer schon beim knacken rein tretten musste.

Laut technischen newsletter von shi sollen die naben  7/8 alle 5000km in ein öl bad getaucht werden ohne dabei die Nabe zu entfetten!! Das sollte auf keinen fall gemacht werden! Es wird höchstens nur nachgefettet. 

Die empfohlende übersetzung laut shi sind. (Grün)




mich würde intressieren wie die nabe jetzt nach den 18 000 aussieht bzw konus und bremshebelkonus. 

P.S Die vergleiche mit der Rohloff sind lächerlich.


----------



## hamsteralex (14. August 2007)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> @Onkel fast richtig alpine ist dafür angeblich ausgelegt.
> 
> so kleinen werkstatt bericht von mir.
> 
> Wir verkaufen die Shi 8-Gang nun schon seit dem ersten Tag und hatte bis jetzt grade mal 5 Defekte Getriebe. Premium als auch die standart version. (alpine ausgeschlossen zu Neu) Haupsächlich in Touren und Trekking Rädern...



Alpine ...meinst Du evtl. die Alfine???


----------



## Mad-Line (14. August 2007)

ähm ja natürlich Alfine hab vorhin mit dt alpine eingespeicht, kleiner fehler meiner seits, ich bitte das vielmals zu entschuldigen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hamsteralex (15. August 2007)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> ähm ja natürlich Alfine hab vorhin mit dt alpine eingespeicht, kleiner fehler meiner seits, ich bitte das vielmals zu entschuldigen ^^



Hi...ich hab nur gefragt...nicht das ich da was verpasst habe...man weiß ja nie...

Mir scheint, du kennts dich mit den Shimano-Nabe ein wenig aus...handelt es sich bei dem Öl...in das die Teile getaucht werden müssen...um ein bestimmtes Öl??? Mit welchem Fett darf dann nachgefettet werden???

Ich möchte nämlich NACH Ablauf der Garantie und Gewährleistung den Service gerne selbst durchführen...hab mal vor ewigen Zeiten mal Mechaniker gelernt und auch als solcher gearbeitet...und da ich  heute ausschließlich nur noch Papier quäle...dient mir die Arbeit mit meinen beiden Händen hin und wieder als Entspannung...

Alex


----------



## agent00pommes (15. August 2007)

Ja das wäre toll wenn hier mal ein Paar nützliche Wartungs Hinweise geschrieben werden würden. Oder eventuell mal ein Paar Tips.

Vieleicht weiß auch einer warum mein mein 4ter Gang immer Springt???

Ich habe das Getrieben sowiet wie möglich auseinander gebaut (JA! nach Anleitung! ) und nicht mal eine Macke in den Zahnrädern festgestellt. Die Lager sehen auch super aus (Die habe ich auch wieder gefettet)

Ich weiß da nich weiter ausser ein neues Innenleben anzuschaffen.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (15. August 2007)

agent00pommes schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht weiß auch einer warum mein mein 4ter Gang immer Springt???



Bei mir lags daran, das der Schaltzug sich bewegen konnte und sich immer aus den Aufnahmen herausgearbeitet hat - Lösung Kabelbinder an alle Halterungen.

Springen tut er nur noch von 4 in 5 bei falscher Schaltweise - zu hektisch, zu viel Last und so weiter.

Ich fahre 11km je Weg täglich durch die Innenstadt zur Arbeit...


----------



## Mad-Line (16. August 2007)

> handelt es sich bei dem Öl...in das die Teile getaucht werden müssen...um ein bestimmtes Öl??? Mit welchem Fett darf dann nachgefettet werden???



Bei Getriebe Naben ist es ganz wichtig das die Richtigen und empfohlenden Öle und Fette benutzt werden. Ich zeig euch mal wenn ich wieder zuhause bin eine 7 Gang sram Nabe wo einer meinte sein KFZ super lager fett kann alles.

ältere shi 3,4,7,8 haben schwarzes special Fett
Alle neuen 8-Gang getriebe werden mit einem neuen weißen fett ausgeliefert was nochmal besser sein soll. Das Fett dafür hat die original nummer von Paul Lange Y-04120800 Fett Nexus Weiß und kann problem los mit dem weißen fett vermischt werden. Dieses fett wird zum nach fetten benutzt und kein anderes! Nicht entfetten!

von dem wartungs Öl und tauch behälter habe ich grade nicht die nummer zur hand. per PM wenn nötig noch mal nachfragen wenn eurer händler es nicht finden kann. viele händler kennen das erst gar nicht allso seid den nicht böse nicht jeder beschäftigt sich damit so.

@agent00pommes baut die getriebe nicht auseinander auch wenn ihr es mit bedienungs anleitung macht. Selbst wenn ihr einen Fehler finden soltet (was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist) vom getriebe gibt es keine einzelnen ersatzteile dafür. Allso lass die finger davon und schick das getriebe ein. Wenn alle andern Fehler quellen ausgeschlossen sind. Wie schon mehrmals beschrieben ist die zug einstellung da sehr empfindlich und 1mm mehr oder weniger ist da manchmal schon ausschlaggebend.


----------



## onkel_c (16. August 2007)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> @Onkel fast richtig alpine ist für den (sport einsatz!) angeblich ausgelegt.



ich kenne die shimano bezeichnung. damit ist aber, anschaulich umschrieben, nur der unterschied von city zu atb oder fitness bike gemeint.
wenn du eine anfrage nach sportlichem offroad einsatz bei shimano stellst, wird dir mitgeteilt, dass dann die garantie erlischt.


----------



## Mad-Line (16. August 2007)

@ onkel_c  hehe interessant gut zu wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad-Line (16. August 2007)

hier mal 3 Bilder von einer Sram 7 Gang die einer mit Falschem Fett zusammen gebaut hat. Das getriebe ist völlig zerstört planetenträger, sonnenräder hohlrad alles ist ausgeschlagen oder hat deutliche spuren. die bilder sind jetzt nicht so super aber wer schon mal son ding von innen gesehen hat weiß bescheid.


----------



## hamsteralex (16. August 2007)

Autsch...


----------



## bofh (16. August 2007)

Man beachte allerdings auch den Zustand des Ritzels...

E.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (30. August 2007)

bofh schrieb:
			
		

> Man beachte allerdings auch den Zustand des Ritzels...
> 
> E.



hhmmmm, mein originales Nexus Inter 8 - Ritzel sieht genauso aus... 

Hab ich heute gerade gesehen, durfte mal wieder alles zerlegen, gleich zweifachen Speichenbruch und mal wieder am oben am Nippel durchgerissen.  Wovon ich aber auf dem Weg zur Arbeit heute morgen nichts gemerkt habe.  Nachmittags wollt ich dann das Rad von seinem Standplatz in der Halle in Richtung Ausgang schieben, wobei ich sogleich lustige Geräusche hörte.

Sollte mir nach drei Speichenbrüchen in sechs Monaten wohl langsam mal Gedanken über ein komplett neues Hinterrad mit verstärkten Speichen und womöglich Alfine,I-motion 9 oder Rohloff machen.  Sind immerhin 36 Stück drin, was die Chance erhöht, das es wieder passieren wird.


----------



## Schnellstester (30. August 2007)

Boink schrieb:


> Meinem technischen Verständnis nach: Nein. Der Vorteil dieser "Kugelschieberei" (bitte Video ansehen unter obigem Verweis) ist der, dass es keine Gangabstufungen gibt. Der Wirkungsgrad (bei Rohloff ca. 500%) ist stufenlos realisierbar, aber nicht unbeschränkt.




Wow, das Pertetummobile ist da mit 500% Wirkungsgrad  


Ne, Spaß beiseite, ich weiss schon was du meinst...  ....Nennt sich Übersetzungsbandbreite


----------



## rawdiamond (19. September 2007)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> @Onkel fast richtig alpine ist für den (sport einsatz!) angeblich ausgelegt.
> 
> so kleinen werkstatt bericht von mir.
> 
> ...


Das ist ja interessant!
nur 5 defekte oder beanstandete getriebe!
ich kenne jetzt schon 3 verschiedene fahrer die alle ungefähr nach spätestens 1 jahr die ersten probleme mit ihrere inter 8 bekommen haben. wie ich vorher schon beschrieben habe habe ich nach einem jahr ein austauschgetriebe bekommen mit einem kommentar von shimano, dass sie sich einiger probleme bewußt seien. also so super kann alles nicht sein. eine empfehlung wurde zudem ausgesprochen beim schalten zwischen 4 und 5 den druck wegzunehmen, da das getriebe hier von einem planeten oder Ring? auf den anderen schaltet. Damit kann man  auch die von anderen beschriebenen probleme mit dem 4 und 5 Gang erklären. Bei einem meiner Kumpel geht der 5 überhaupt nicht mehr rein. Mit meinem neuen Getriebe, dass ich seit ungefähr 5 Monaten fahre bin ich relativ zufrieden. schalten tue ich rohesei-mäßig. aber der 6 und 7 Gang rutschte vom ersten tage an durch und ich muss immer wieder feststellen, dass man sich auf die schaltung besonders in extrem situationen (wettfahrten mit anderen radfahrern...) nicht verlassen kann.

Hat schon jemand erste Erfahrungen mit der 9fach SRam und wann kommt die mit Freilauf?
Wenn mich die inter8 noch weiter nervt kommt sie auf mein Altes Schwinn und ich versuche auf meinem Alltagsrad die 9er-SRam.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (19. September 2007)

rawdiamond schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss immer wieder feststellen, dass man sich auf die schaltung besonders in extrem situationen (wettfahrten mit anderen radfahrern...) nicht verlassen kann.


 
Das kenn ich... gerade dann wenn ich wie fast täglich ein Auto oder einen anderen Radfahrer versägen will, hab ich den berühmten Durchrutscher von 4 auf 5.  Das ist fast wie Murphy´s Gesetz...

Mittlerweile schalte ich meist direkt von 1 auf 3 und dann von 3 auf 5, lasse also jeweils einen Gang aus. Von 1 auf 3 merkt man den Sprung gar nicht mal, von 3 auf 5 jedoch geht schon einiges an Drehzahl verloren.


----------



## rawdiamond (19. September 2007)

Jipp we have reached 200! habe ich jetzt was gewonnen?
Es ist schon krank mit welchen performanceschwächen man sich arrangiert... aber eins ist klar kettenschaltung will ch auf gar keinen fall mehr. nächste woche gehe ich mit einer machete in den djungel und schnitze mir mein rad selber siehe signatur foto links


----------



## Mad-Line (19. September 2007)

wieso fährt man ein Kaputtes Getriebe einfach weiter kann mir das mal wer erklären?


----------



## gt-liebhaber (19. September 2007)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> wieso fährt man ein Kaputtes Getriebe einfach weiter kann mir das mal wer erklären?



Wie meinen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dudsen (11. Oktober 2007)

so, seit einigen wochen ist mein getriebe durch (nexus 8 premium), bzw. das lager das sich glaube ich irgendwo in der nabe auflöst. ich fahr z.b. immer noch mit der kiste rum weil ich muss, hab derzeit kein ersatzrad hier. das ding hat 1,5 jahre gehalten und knackt jetzt durch den ganzen rahmen und den arsch in den kopf. ich muss die musik schon ordentlich aufdrehn, das ich nicht irre werde...JEDENFALLS sagt mir mein händler, der eigentlich nicht viel mit nabenschaltung am hut hat, man müsse das hinterrad einschicken ...dauert 4 wochen. der laden um die ecke meiner arbeit die fast auschliesslich mit nabenschaltungen dealen meint, quatsch, das dauert gut 6 wochen. lieber in zahlung gehn und ein neues getriebe vor ort reinmachen lassen, sei kein grosser deal und dann das kaputte einschicken shimano schickt dem laden dann ein neues getriebe... oder entschädigt irgendwie anders???
ich weiss wirklich nicht was ich davon halten und was ich machen soll??? fu**, ich kann keine 2 tage ohne rad sein, brauch das ding. ich denke mal wenn ichs einschicke, gibts auch so was wie garantie. auf der anderen seite hab ich auch schon gehört, das das was man zurückgeschickt bekommt nicht unbedingt funktionieren muss... uff...bin ich pissig und will dann doch wieder kettenschaltung... oder... ne...ach...

SO, kann mir jemand sagen was die inter 8 premium von der alfine untercheidet??? nadelgelagert sind sie beide... gewicht so gut wie gleich... unterscheiden sich die abstufungen der gänge?
und was würdet ihr mir empfehlen eine 32loch oder 36?
weil... wenn alle fäden reissen überleg ich mir eine neue zu kaufen und wenn die reparierte irgendwann widerkommt, verkauf ich wieder eine...ist zwar auch theater...aber ich kann fahren...

dank&gruz
d


----------



## rawdiamond (12. Oktober 2007)

also das einschicken meiner schaltung hat 4wochen gedauert und es wurde anstandslos ein neues getriebe gewechselt. ich glaube nicht das sich die alfine groß unterscheidet. Die Entwicklung von Nabenschaltungen ist schätze ich zu aufwendig als das schim.. das 2mal kurz hintereinander machen würde. guck dir doch als alternative von sram die 9fach an. auf die will ich auch wechseln wenn sie ohne rücktritt geliefert wird. lies dir einfach die letzten 30 Beiträge in diesem Forum durch dann weiste eigentlich bescheid. für mich gibt es bei eienem wechsel nur die alternative sram oder rohloff bei ebay günstig ersteigern. das angebot von deinem nabenhändler hört sich doch gut an.
gruez und nicht verzagen


----------



## dudsen (12. Oktober 2007)

sram hab ich gleich geguckt gestern, aber die hat ein paar pfund zu viel für den einen gang mehr. mit 19..g wiegt die fast 500 mehr als die nexus. versteh mich nicht falsch, bin nicht so ein weight-weenie, aber wenns nicht sein muss.
wär halt interessant zu wissen ob die abstufungen be der alfine anders sind als bei der inter 8 premium. meiner meinung nach sind die bei der inter 8 ein bisschen doof verteilt. 1er ist nicht leicht genug um aufner richtigen tour nen richtigen berg hochzukommen un zumal untersceidet er sich fast nicht vom 2ten und der 8te macht schon schlapp bei leichter abfahrt. 2ten, 3ten und eigentlich auch den 4ten ausser zum anfahren benutz ich fast nie...

nochwas, damals gab es nur die gripshift, mittlerweile gibts ja den trigger, aber ich muss sagen ich hab mich an die grip gewöhnt und jetzt denk ich es ist von vorteil, da ich oft einen gang überspringe und das geht sehr gut mit der grip. den trigger mein ich gelsen zu haben kann das nicht wie beispielsweise bei einer kettenschaltung, da muss man glaube ich geich zweimal drücken. für erfahrungsberichte wär ich äusserst empfänglich...


rawdiamand, danke für deine ansage. ja, das angebot ist schon oke, aber wie gesagt 4 wochen ohne rad, boohoo...


gruss
d


----------



## rawdiamond (12. Oktober 2007)

geh auf die sram seite und guck ein bisschen die haben eine genialen vergleich, was die entfaltung aller gängigen schaltungen angehr (ausgenommmen natürlich die Rohloff). Was die sram angeht so gibt es die momentan nur mit rücktritt. ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass da die 500g herrühren. 
noch mal eine warnung: vergiß die alfine ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das die nichts anderes ist als die nexus im wolfspelz. die ist angeblich für MTB entwickelt. den sportlichen einsatz empfiehlt shim. hier aber auch nicht siehe Beitrag bzgl. Technikblatt. das ding kann eigentlich nur eine sache mehr und das ist die  anbindung an scheibenbremse und ist in einem anderen gewand. du kannst ja mahl die abstufungen und die entfaltung vergleichen. dann weißt du es ganz genau. habe ich aber keine ahnung. Die sram ist übrigens wenn ich das noch richtig erinnere gleichmäßig abgestuft aber siehst du auf deren seite.   

ich dachte dein fahrradladen wollte deine alte schaltung in rechnung nehmen dir eine neue geben und dann mit der retoure verrechnen. ist aber auch egal du machst das schon.


----------



## dudsen (12. Oktober 2007)

mit rücktitt wiegt die sram 2,4. wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab ist die disc 1960 gramm schwer...find ich irgendwie ein halbes kilo zu schwer...aber mal probefahren schadet ja nicht...

hier das datenblatt
http://www.hartje.de/cms/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/rz_igh_08_d_05.pdf


----------



## varadero (12. Oktober 2007)

Gibt es von der 9 Gang Sram denn schon aussagekräftige Erfahrungen???


----------



## rawdiamond (12. Oktober 2007)

ich sach dir ganz ehrlich ich bin auch ein gewichtsfreak, aber bei dem ärger den ich mit der nexus schon gehabt habe und immer noch habe und das obwolhl ich ja gerade auf nabenschaltung umgestiegen bin um den wartungsaufwand  mit der kettenschaltung zu umgehen, da sind mir 500 g mittlerweise sch-egal. 
alleine es gibt noch keine mir bekannten erfahrungen mit der sram.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (12. Oktober 2007)

dudsen schrieb:
			
		

> 1er ist nicht leicht genug um aufner richtigen tour nen richtigen berg hochzukommen un zumal untersceidet er sich fast nicht vom 2ten und der 8te macht schon schlapp bei leichter abfahrt. 2ten, 3ten und eigentlich auch den 4ten ausser zum anfahren benutz ich fast nie...



Bei mir ist es mit 46/19er Zahnkränzen Gang 1 - Anfahren, gleich hoch auf 3, Weiter auf 5 und ab ~26km/h nehm ich Gang 6. Aber ich wohne in Norddeutscher Tiefebene, Durschnittsgeschwindigkeit auf genau 14989km seit Tachomontage sind 22,44km/h.



> nochwas, damals gab es nur die gripshift, mittlerweile gibts ja den trigger, aber ich muss sagen ich hab mich an die grip gewöhnt und jetzt denk ich es ist von vorteil, da ich oft einen gang überspringe und das geht sehr gut mit der grip. den trigger mein ich gelsen zu haben kann das nicht wie beispielsweise bei einer kettenschaltung, da muss man glaube ich geich zweimal drücken. für erfahrungsberichte wär ich äusserst empfänglich...



Fahre selber auch den Gripshiftschalter, hatte aber auf ner Probefahrt auch mal den Trigger. Bevor ich Ihn selber gefahren habe wollte ich immer umbauen, nach einer Probefahrt habe ich ganz schnell davon Abstand genommen, habe mich sehr gut an den Gripshiftschalter gewöhnt. Das "Durchreißen" können ist imho ein sehr großer Vorteil des Grippers.

Im Übrigen kommt mir alles was du bislang geschrieben hast, sehr bekannt vor.  Anfangs war ich auch nicht von der Nexus überzeugt, aber man gewöhnt sich an alles, habe etwa 20tkm in 28 Monaten runter, schon die 2. Nabe, den 2. Gripshiftschalter, aber erst die 2. Kette und Tretlagerkettenblatt und Zahnkranz hinten sind noch original. Gripshiftschalter kosten 10 inkl. Seilzug, Nabeninnerei soll um 100 liegen, meine wurde auf Kulanz getauscht.

Hast du dir diesen gesamten Thread mal angeschaut, alleine hier drin sollte viel auch von mir stehen.


----------



## Mad-Line (13. Oktober 2007)

Unterschied Premium - Alfine

Anstelle des von der Inter-8 bekannten Freilaufs mit Sperrklinken verwendet die Alfine einen neuen Klemmrollenfreilauf, der einen direkteren Kraftschluß in allen Gangstufen bewirkt. 
Und natürlich das Gehäuse ist ein anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-liebhaber (13. Oktober 2007)

Mad-Line schrieb:
			
		

> Unterschied Premium - Alfine
> 
> Anstelle des von der Inter-8 bekannten Freilaufs mit Sperrklinken verwendet die Alfine einen neuen Klemmrollenfreilauf, der einen direkteren Kraftschluß in allen Gangstufen bewirkt.
> Und natürlich das Gehäuse ist ein anderes.



Heißt du hast nicht diesen lustigen Tritt ins Leere, den die Nexus öfter hat.? Auch wenns nur eine viertelumdrehung ist...


----------



## laempel (13. Oktober 2007)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> Unterschied Premium - Alfine
> 
> Anstelle des von der Inter-8 bekannten Freilaufs mit Sperrklinken verwendet die Alfine einen neuen Klemmrollenfreilauf, der einen direkteren Kraftschluß in allen Gangstufen bewirkt.
> Und natürlich das Gehäuse ist ein anderes.



Swoeit ich weiß, gibt es die Nexus nicht als Disc-Version. Darin liegt ein/der (?) Unterschied zur Alfine.

Ich denke, das beste wäre, die zu enge Entfaltung der Nexus mit zwei Kettenblättern vorne auszugleichen. Hat halt ein paar Nachteile, aber so wie sie ist, ist sie für steile Berg und schnelle Abfahrten nicht geeignet.


----------



## dudsen (16. Oktober 2007)

also, ich hab die nexus mit disc... ist wohl aber auchne sonderanfertigung oder so...
wie auch immer, bin heute mal die i-motion 9 gefahren bei einem händler um die ecke, natürlich nur mit rücktritt. die abstufungen sind schon sehr gut muss ich sagen, besser als bei der nexus. aber die bandbreite, sprich ein leichterer 1er und schwerer 8er bzw. 9ter ist meiner meinung nicht dabei (hat sich denn bei der leerlauf was getan, im gegensatz zur älteren rücktrittversion). im gegenteil, aber das lag sicherlich an der übersetzung, der 1te war nicht mal so leicht wie bei der nexus und dabei der 9te nicht wesentlich schwerer als der 8te. was somit bergauf und abfahrten angeht, einem nicht mehr bringt, war mein empfinden. und die 400g die ich mir damit extra auflege tu ich mir erst mal nicht an.

gruss
d


----------



## gbm31 (16. Oktober 2007)

alfine vs nexus inter-8 (laut shimano-techniker auf der eurobike):

- 2 klemmrollenfreiläufe vs 1 klemmrolle/1 sperrklinke
- vollst. nadelgelagert vs hälfte nadellager, hälfte gleitlager
- alugehäuse mit centerlock vs je nach version alu oder stahlgehäuse mit verzahnung für rollerbrake


abdichtung ist gleich, übersetzung ist gleich (also kann der alfine rapidfire-shifter für die inter-8 genommen werden)

ich hatte den gefragt, weil ich den alfine shifter mit der inter-8 kombiniert hatte und mich versichern wollte, daß das keine probleme macht auf dauer.


der cesur-adapter packt nochmal ordentlich gewicht auf die inter-8, weswegen die alfine incl centerlock-zu-6loch adapter einiges leichter ist.


und: viele inter-8 probleme rühren von mangelndem schmierstoff - anfangs gabs ein dichtungsproblem (gibt ein umrüstkit) und fast immer ist ab werk zu wenig fett drin.
die anderen daher, daß viele nicht "kupplung" spielen können und falsch schalten (beim auto würds das getriebe auch zerlegen...)

auch wichtig: das eingangsmoment begrenzen, indem man die übersetzungsvorgaben beachtet.

meine inter-7 hält seit 4 jahren (2.5 jahre fr, 1.5 alltagsbike) mit jährlicher fettung, die inter-8 hat die letzten 1.5 jahre fr klaglos mitgemacht.


ausgebaut hab ich die inter-8 aus dem nicolai nur, weil mit die felge kaputtgegangen war, und ich schnell ein hinterrad brauchte. 
also hab ich flugs das "alte" mit kassettennabe samt schaltwerk und shifter angebaut - und hatte einen heftigen aha-effekt, was die federung anging.
das helius (oder ich) mag diese massenkonzentration am hinterrad nicht so besonders. also blieb die kettenschaltung.


die inter-7 kam an meinen singlespeeder, weil ich die letzten 2 jahre meine kleinen mit dem chariot durch die gegen kutschiert habe, und es bei uns viele weinberge hat...
jetzt kurven die zwei mit laufrad/fahrrad um, und ich habs wieder zum singlespeeder zurückgerüstet. die nabe werd ich aber behalten...


----------



## dudsen (16. Oktober 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


> alfine vs nexus inter-8 (laut shimano-techniker auf der eurobike):
> 
> 
> der cesur-adapter packt nochmal ordentlich gewicht auf die inter-8, weswegen die alfine incl centerlock-zu-6loch adapter einiges leichter ist.
> ...


----------



## gbm31 (16. Oktober 2007)

nun, da die inter-8 eine rollerbrake-aufnahme hat, braucht man einen adapter, um eine bremsscheibe daran befestigen zu können.

den einzigen, den ich kenne (und selber habe), ist der von cesur:







der adapterring ist aus stahl -> wiegt ne ganze ecke


der centerlock-adapter (centerlock = shimanospezifische bremsscheibenaufnahme) für 6-loch-scheiben ist ein dünnes leichtes aluteil.

z.b. von trickstuff:






gibts aber auch original von shimano.




zu dem "sogar die nexus zu schwer": die nexus wiegt 1.7 kg + schalthebel + adapter. also voll vergleichbar mit der rohloff.

die rechnung, daß die rohloff nicht viel mehr wiegt als eine komplette mtb-schaltung stimmt zwar, aber leider konzentriert sich die gesamte masse an der hinterradnabe. 
dazu spart man bei fullies nicht wirklich das schaltwerksgewicht ein, weil trotzdem ein spanner nötig ist.


im direkten vergleich merke ich, daß der helius-hinterbau mit der nabenschaltung weniger agil den bodenunebenheiten folgt als mit der kettenschaltung - stichwort ungefederte massen. (ich hoffe stark auf g-boxx)


ich kenne aber viele, die mit einer rohloff am helius touren fahren, auch einen fitten transalpguide mit einem heliusfr. 
ist also auch subjektiv, die geschichte.
ich habs wie gesagt erst gemerkt, als ich wieder zurückgebaut hab...



zu nexus vs rohloff - das kommt sehr auf das einsatzgebiet an:

brauch ich eine große entfaltung? -> rohloff

für mich wars auch eher die vernunft/geldfrage: 
auch als händler ist die rohloff so teuer, daß man ruhig 4-5 nexusinnenleben verschleissen könnte (was ich noch nicht geschafft habe). 
mit den wenigen gängen konnte ich gut leben, ich fahre die strecke zur arbeit seit jahren mit dem ssp...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad-Line (16. Oktober 2007)

> und: viele inter-8 probleme rühren von mangelndem schmierstoff - anfangs gabs ein dichtungsproblem (gibt ein umrüstkit) und fast immer ist ab werk zu wenig fett drin.
> die anderen daher, daß viele nicht "kupplung" spielen können und falsch schalten (beim auto würds das getriebe auch zerlegen...)



Umrüstkit? Hat er das gesagt? Für welche versionen? 
Dichtungs Problem kenne ich sonst nur von der inter-7 

aber vieleicht hat er auch bissel was durch einander bekommen.

Was ist rohloff für euch eine Religion oder ein Rechenexempel?

P.S achso kannst mal deinen letzten satz ein deutschen.


----------



## gbm31 (16. Oktober 2007)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> Umrüstkit? Hat er das gesagt? Für welche versionen?
> Dichtungs Problem kenne ich sonst nur von der inter-7
> 
> aber vieleicht hat er auch bissel was durch einander bekommen.



nein, inter-8. einen neue abdeckung hinter dem ritzel. 



Mad-Line schrieb:


> Was ist rohloff für euch eine Religion oder ein Rechenexempel?



?

eine sehr haltbare, gut funktionierende, ausreichend gespreizte und leider ziemlich teure nabenschaltung.

und für dich?



Mad-Line schrieb:


> P.S achso kannst mal deinen letzten satz ein deutschen.



ssp=singlespeed 

ich pendle, wenn es nicht wirklich regnet, mit dem rad täglich 46km. mit einem gang. also macht(e) mir die geringe spreizung der nexus nicht wirklich was aus. 

zum freeriden und kinderanhängerziehen habe ich jeweils eher kurz übersetzt zum berghoch kommen.


----------



## Mad-Line (16. Oktober 2007)

ja ne den satz meine ich nicht.

den hier ...



> die anderen daher, daß viele nicht "kupplung" spielen können und falsch schalten (beim auto würds das getriebe auch zerlegen...)



aber nach dem 10ten mal lesen hab ich glaube ich verstanden was du meinst. Die Leute nehmen das unterlast schalten bissel zu ernst und tretten wie die ochsen immer voll rein.


----------



## gbm31 (16. Oktober 2007)

du sagtest: "deinen letzten satz" 


und ok, wenns dann wirklich in 10mal lesen ausartet, lasse ich in zukunft sprachlich ausgeschmükte andeutungen und schreib die sachen direkt hin...

jupp, darum ging es.

bei der kettenschaltung ist die technik transparenter, man sieht: kette, ritzel, beim schalten muss da irgendwie rüber, wenn ich das mache, während ich voll reintrete, gibt das hässliche geräusche, ok, wir lernen: beim schalten kraft weg.

bei der nabe braucht man entweder etwas gefühl, oder einfach disziplin - bevor ich den schalter betätige, kraft raus oder kurze tretpause, schalten, weitertreten. das haben viele nicht drauf - weswegen ich sehr ungerne nabenschaltungsräder verleihe...

noch dazu ist das timing zwischen kraftrausnehmen und schalten komplett anders als bei der kettenschaltung und ungefähr so leicht umzulernen wie reverse shifter.

alle klarheiten zu meinem post beseitigt?


----------



## gt-liebhaber (17. Oktober 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:
			
		

> bei der nabe braucht man entweder etwas gefühl, oder einfach disziplin - bevor ich den schalter betätige, kraft raus oder kurze tretpause, schalten, weitertreten. das haben viele nicht drauf - weswegen ich sehr ungerne nabenschaltungsräder verleihe...




Das widerspricht doch aber irgendwo der von Shimano propagierten Lastschaltbarkeit.? Wenn die das bewerben, denkt sich doch der DAU nachher, die sagen dat geht, warum geht das jetzt nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle.

Hatte anfangs da auch gewisse Umstellungsprobleme, der User muss sich auf die Nabe einstellen, dann klappts auch.  Bin eigentlich immer erster an der Ampel, auf Strecke macht das Systemgewicht(Rad+Gepäck) mir dann zu schaffen.


----------



## gbm31 (17. Oktober 2007)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:


> Das widerspricht doch aber irgendwo der von Shimano propagierten Lastschaltbarkeit.? Wenn die das bewerben, denkt sich doch der DAU nachher, die sagen dat geht, warum geht das jetzt nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle.





naja, da muss man schon unterscheiden: 

beim schalten muss:

1. der freilauf, der gerade im eingriff ist, abkoppeln
2. die ritzel in die entsprechende getriebestufe gleiten
3. der zweite freilauf greifen

unter last scheiterts schon an punkt 1. - weswegen shimano ab inter-8 den schaltservo eingeführt hat. 

das ändert nichts an der sache, daß unter last irgendwelche ritzel rumzuwürgen besonders gesund für letztere ist.


mit einer oma/hausfrau/gemütlichem fahrer auf den pedalen mag das komfortabel und haltbar sein, bei übermütigen jungspunden oder aktiverer fahrweise bröselts bei dem schaltverhalten dann doch ziemlich schnell (gerne die kleinen planeten)


----------



## gt-liebhaber (17. Oktober 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:
			
		

> bei übermütigen jungspunden oder aktiverer fahrweise




Ja, dazu kann ich mich zählen.  Danke für die umfassende Erklärung, finde ich gut, das sich hier auch Fachkräfte betätigen und nicht nur User.

PS: Neue Frage, woran kann das liegen, das die Inter 8 bei Kälte nicht so mag? Der Schaltzug ist doch durchgängig mit Aussenhülle versehen, liegt das dann am Fett, was verhärtet oder wie?

Irgendwie verspüre ich nämlich das Bedürfnis das erste Mal nen Winter komplett durchzufahren.


----------



## gbm31 (17. Oktober 2007)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:


> Ja, dazu kann ich mich zählen.  Danke für die umfassende Erklärung, finde ich gut, das sich hier auch Fachkräfte betätigen und nicht nur User.




ich bin hier auch nur user  

und kein shimano-mann - hab nur langjährigen bike-shop-mechaniker-background. und entwickle jetzt lkw-achsen und ausgleichsgetriebe...





gt-liebhaber schrieb:


> PS: Neue Frage, woran kann das liegen, das die Inter 8 bei Kälte nicht so mag? Der Schaltzug ist doch durchgängig mit Aussenhülle versehen, liegt das dann am Fett, was verhärtet oder wie?




genau - das fett wird bei kälte ziemlich zäh. wenn dann noch fett auf die sperrklinken des freilaufs kommt, kannst du schnell mal gar keinen vortrieb haben. (weil die feder zu schwach ist, die klebrigen klinken zu spreizen - hab ich einen winter mit der inter-7 gehabt)

nicht umsonst ist die rohloff beölt und kriegt für den winter eine niedrigere viskosität.

da hilft nur warmfahren


----------



## Mad-Line (17. Oktober 2007)

@gt-liebhaber benutzte das wartungs Öl wie ich schon vor x seiten beschrieben habe oder lass es machen. Dann machste dünnes öl in die Außenhüllen und verschliesst nur die enden mit fett so kann keine feuchtigkeit eintretten und der zug geht nicht schwer bei kälte.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (18. Oktober 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin hier auch nur user
> 
> und kein shimano-mann - hab nur langjährigen bike-shop-mechaniker-background. und entwickle jetzt lkw-achsen und ausgleichsgetriebe...



Las sich aber so, als wenn du Fachkraft bist. Mein Kompliment.  Bist bei einem Zulieferer oder einem LKW-Hersteller? Arbeite beim Daimler in einer Niederlassung...





> genau - das fett wird bei kälte ziemlich zäh. wenn dann noch fett auf die sperrklinken des freilaufs kommt, kannst du schnell mal gar keinen vortrieb haben. (weil die feder zu schwach ist, die klebrigen klinken zu spreizen - hab ich einen winter mit der inter-7 gehabt)
> 
> nicht umsonst ist die rohloff beölt und kriegt für den winter eine niedrigere viskosität.
> 
> da hilft nur warmfahren




Warmfahren ist gut, wie soll das denn gehen? Da reichen die 11km zur Arbeit wohl nicht für aus.

Es wird also Zeit für die Rohloff in einem neuen Rad zu sparen, hoffe ich schaffe noch 20tkm auf das Rad zu fahren. Zwei Jahre muss es noch durchhalten.

PS: Das ist ja fast wie die klemmenden Bremskolben bei der HS33, das läßt sich ja auch nicht endgültig beheben.  Bei meinem Arbeitgeber heißt das: "Stand der Technik des Herstellers in dieser Fahrzeugklasse" - auf deutsch: Ist halt so, musste mit leben.



			
				Mad-Line schrieb:
			
		

> benutzte das wartungs Öl wie ich schon vor x seiten beschrieben habe oder lass es machen. Dann machste dünnes öl in die Außenhüllen und verschliesst nur die enden mit fett so kann keine feuchtigkeit eintretten und der zug geht nicht schwer bei kälte.



Bei meinem Händler brauch ich wegen sowas nicht fragen, da hab ich ja mehr Ahnung von der Nabe als der, sind auch nur Teiletauscher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad-Line (18. Oktober 2007)

> Bei meinem Händler brauch ich wegen sowas nicht fragen, da hab ich ja mehr Ahnung von der Nabe als der, sind auch nur Teiletauscher...



na dann wirst du damit ja keine Probleme haben. ;-)


----------



## gbm31 (18. Oktober 2007)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:


> Bist bei einem Zulieferer oder einem LKW-Hersteller? Arbeite beim Daimler in einer Niederlassung...





mal sehn: 
- ich muss jeden morgen nach untertürkheim, 
- durfte letzte woche die signatur für meine mails ändern,
- ...


----------



## Holzmichl_DD (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

nach der langen Lektüre hier (schon eine Weile mitgelesen)
habe ich mir ein Rad http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=07Globe
mit Nexus- Inter 8 zu gelegt

da ich bis jetzt von Nabenschaltung nicht mal viel gehört habe
frage ich mich wie ich das Hinterrad ausbauen muß- falls ich mal einen Platten
haben - gibts da Vorschirften bzw. Anleitungen?

bisher habe ich nur bei www.paul-lange.de 
eine vollständige Anleitung für den Anbau der Inter 8 gefunden

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...20/35P0C-SG-8C20-GE_v1_m56577569830600201.pdf

oder bin ich da zu Vorsichtig  und es geht ganz einfach ohne groß was beachten zu müssen?

P.s. übrigens Danke für den Hinweis das das mit dem Schalten unter Last 
doch nicht so ernst von Shimano bzw. dem Händler gemeint sein soll 

ich hatte mich schon gewundert und bisher gedacht das Shimano eine kluge Zahnform (schräg mit besonderer Kurve) 
konstruiert hat, die das ermöglicht -

ich werde mich also befleißigen nicht unter Last zu schalten


----------



## varadero (18. Oktober 2007)

Holzmichl_DD schrieb:


> ...wie ich das Hinterrad ausbauen muß- falls ich mal einen Platten
> haben - gibts da Vorschirften bzw. Anleitungen?
> 
> oder bin ich da zu Vorsichtig  und es geht ganz einfach ohne groß was beachten zu müssen? ...


Hallo Holzmichl!

Schönes Rad!!  

Hier auf Seite 7 (Achtung großes File!!!).
Oder hier auf Seite 3. (gleiches Blatt)


----------



## Holzmichl_DD (18. Oktober 2007)

Danke varadero, 

ja genau sowas hatte ich mir vorgestellt - 

jetzt muß ich das nur mal üben  

bis jetzt - ca. 250km läuft die Nabe einwandfrei - 
ich hoffe das es so bleibt


----------



## varadero (18. Oktober 2007)

Holzmichl_DD schrieb:


> ...jetzt muß ich das nur mal üben  ...


bittesehr!!!

Wenigstens einmal in Ruhe zu Hause probieren, ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, denn wenn man wirklich mal einen Platten hat, dann ist meistens die Zeit knapp, ist Nacht, es regnet, ....

_Sicher_ hält die Inter-8!!   Eine pflegliche Behandlung würde ich (Maschinenbau Inscheniöa) aber auch jedem empfehlen!

Varadero


----------



## gbm31 (18. Oktober 2007)

Holzmichl_DD schrieb:


> ich hatte mich schon gewundert und bisher gedacht das Shimano eine kluge Zahnform (schräg mit besonderer Kurve)
> konstruiert hat, die das ermöglicht -




die zahnform ist stellenweise schon dahingehend optimiert - aber der bauraum ist ziemlich knapp, das gewicht soll sich in grenzen halten, und die physik kann shimano auch nicht aufheben...


----------



## gt-liebhaber (19. Oktober 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:
			
		

> - ich muss jeden morgen nach untertürkheim,



Ich nicht, mein Ort bleibt gleich... 



> - durfte letzte woche die signatur für meine mails ändern,



Ich mehrfach... von alt @mercedes-benz.de auf @mercedes-benz.com und einen Tag später hieß es dann wir haben jetzt konzernweite inklusive den Tochtergesellschaften die gleichen Domains.


Oooohhh, ich bin aber deftig OT!


----------



## itsadream (24. Oktober 2007)

Als neuer Mitfahrer (es ist das Stadtrad meiner Frau) hab ich jetzt auch meine erste Nabenschaltung.
Ich muss sagen toll! Ich überleg mir jetzt ein Hardtail auch mit einer Nabenschaltung aufzubauen.

Ein Review aller zu Zeit auf dem Markt befindlichen Nabenschaltungen hab ich hier http://hubstripping.wordpress.com/internal-gear-hub-review/
gefunden.

"Sieger" ist nun mal Rohloff. Was mich aber verwundert hat waren die unterschiedlichen Schaltungssprünge. Ich finde es gar nicht schlecht, wenn der Sprung zum ersten und zum letzten Gang etwas größer ist. So als Rettungsring oder Speedritzel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad-Line (25. Oktober 2007)

hey gute seite da steht einiges was wir hier besprochen haben. Leider in english

z.b hier thema wartungs ÖL


----------



## gt-liebhaber (25. Oktober 2007)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> hey gute seite da steht einiges was wir hier besprochen haben. Leider in english
> 
> z.b hier thema wartungs ÖL



Hast du das auch noch in größer und deutsch? Oder die Artikelnummer für das Set.? Wobei die kann man gerade so entziffern...
Hab hier mal ne Explosionszeichnung gefunden CJ8-S20 ist bei mir bald fertig, total ausgenudelt, das brauch ich eh neu, dann überlegte ich gleich die drei Werkzeuge zu kaufen und mich da selber ranzumachen. Und ein kleineres Ritzel habe ich als Ersatz für das alte schon >20tkm gelaufene auch noch liegen.


----------



## Mad-Line (25. Oktober 2007)

wie schafft man den  CJ8-S20 kaputt zubekommen?!? na egal die bestell Nummer für das öl und behälter habe ich vor paar seiten gepostet musst mal vergleichen. Die werkzeuge die auf der explosionszeichnung sind brauchst du für die wartung nicht. werkzeug zum rad ausbau und konterschlüssel brauchst du mehr nicht. Du sollst das getriebe ja komplett eintauchen. (siehe anleitung)


----------



## gt-liebhaber (26. Oktober 2007)

Mad-Line schrieb:
			
		

> wie schafft man den  CJ8-S20 kaputt zubekommen?!?


Viel fahren.? Nee, wirklich, das komplette Außenteil läßt sich seitlich hin- und her bewegen. Ich denke doch mal das ist nicht normal


			
				Mad-Line schrieb:
			
		

> na egal die bestell Nummer für das öl und behälter habe ich vor paar seiten gepostet musst mal vergleichen. Die werkzeuge die auf der explosionszeichnung sind brauchst du für die wartung nicht. werkzeug zum rad ausbau und konterschlüssel brauchst du mehr nicht. Du sollst das getriebe ja komplett eintauchen. (siehe anleitung)



Ja, schaue ich nochmal nach. Wozu braucht man die Werkzeuge dann? Ich will ja auch noch Ritzel und das CJ-8S20 tauschen.
Die Anleitung würde ich wie gesagt gerne etwas größer haben, wobei die Bilder allein ja durchaus aussagekräftig sind.
EDIT: Habs gefunden - hier - Leider hast du da nur die Teilenummer für das neue Fett gepostet.

PS: Ich hab letzte Woche ein 2008er Stevens Manic bestellt, wollt erst ein  SMC nehmen, aber das wäre ja nur zum Posen  ... Lieferung des manic voraussichtlich Ende November


----------



## Mad-Line (26. Oktober 2007)

http://www.hubstripping.com/shimano-alfine/shimano-nexus-oil-bath.jpg

Y-002 1000 1 Liter wartungs ÖL
Y-002 1100 behälter

Anleitung liegt bei bzw ist auf dem behälter auf deutsch beschrieben.

Die werkzeuge sind ausricht hilfen und ein werkzeug zum konus ziehen.(konus ziehen geht auch ohne werkzeug) Der leihe sollte das aber sowieso nicht außeinander nehmen. Gibt dazu normal auch keinen Grund. (gibt keine ersatzteile vom gertiebe selber)

Da du anscheinend keine erfahrung damit hast würde ganz vorsichtig agieren.

P.S Gutes Rad gewählt


----------



## gt-liebhaber (26. Oktober 2007)

Mad-Line schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.hubstripping.com/shimano-alfine/shimano-nexus-oil-bath.jpg
> 
> Y-002 1000 1 Liter wartungs ÖL
> Y-002 1100 behälter
> ...


 
Danke für die Direktverlinkung und Beschreibung. Dann werd ich mal mit den Nummern beim Händler des geringsten Vertrauens nach dem Preis fragen.



			
				Mad-Line schrieb:
			
		

> Die werkzeuge sind ausricht hilfen und ein werkzeug zum konus ziehen.(konus ziehen geht auch ohne werkzeug) Der leihe sollte das aber sowieso nicht außeinander nehmen. Gibt dazu normal auch keinen Grund. (gibt keine ersatzteile vom gertiebe selber)


 
Also brauche ich diese Werkzeuge nicht, um das Ritzel und CJ-8S20 zu entfernen.? Ich frage nur vorher, was ich besorgen muss, damit ich mich im Urlaub vor Weihnachten da ran machen kann.



			
				Mad-Line schrieb:
			
		

> Da du anscheinend keine erfahrung damit hast würde ganz vorsichtig agieren.


 
Das ist klar.



			
				Mad-Line schrieb:
			
		

> P.S Gutes Rad gewählt


 
Ja, finde ich auch, mein erstes MTB-HT seit 2000. *freu* Seit 2003 hab ich das X8, von 2000-2003 hatte ich ein Trenga TDF 4 Fully.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (26. Oktober 2007)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:


> Also brauche ich diese Werkzeuge nicht, um das Ritzel und CJ-8S20 zu entfernen.?


Das Ritzel ist mit einem einfachen Sicherungsring (runder Fesderstahldraht) gesichert und diesen kannst du mit einem Schraubenzieher abhebeln.
Die "Schalteinheit" (CJ-8S20) ist mit einem Bajonettverschuß gesichert; drehen, abziehen, fertig! Aber Vorsicht, die Teile sind aus Kunststoff und daher nicht mit Gewalt arbeiten!!


----------



## varadero (26. Oktober 2007)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> ... und ein werkzeug zum konus ziehen.(konus ziehen geht auch ohne werkzeug) ... Gibt dazu normal auch keinen Grund. (gibt keine ersatzteile vom gertiebe selber)


Ich würde Gerne das Lager reinigen und neu fetten!!
Lt. Wartungsanleitung ist zum Aus- und Wiedereinbau TL-8S10 (~30) und TL-8S20 (~18) notwendig!!! Es wird auch extra darauf hingewiesen, daß die Arbeiten NICHT ohne diese Werkzeuge gemacht werden sollten! Hast du es schon einmal ohne ERFOLGREICH durchgeführt???

Ich hatte die Nabe letzten Winter offen (Pedale/Kurbel haben sich durch den immer strenger werdenden Freilauf mitgedreht!), gereinigt (mit Petroleum), und neu gefettet wieder eingebaut - hat problemlos funktioniert!

Aber für die 3 Werkzeuge (auch das TL-8S30 für ebenfalls ~18) war ich mir bisher zu geizig!  
Obwohl es mich extrem gewurmt hat, daß ich das linke Lager nicht ordetlich reinigen konnte!!!  

Varadero


----------



## varadero (26. Oktober 2007)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:


> ... Dann werd ich mal mit den Nummern beim Händler des geringsten Vertrauens nach dem Preis fragen...


Bitte Preis hier posten!!
Danke

Varadero


----------



## Mad-Line (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo varadero
ja ich habs ohne das werkzeug gemacht und die nabe lÃ¤uft noch ohne probleme. Allerdings kann es schnell passieren das beim austreiben des konus dir alles auseinander rutscht. Und wenn das passiert hast du geburstag die achseinheit bekommst du so gut wie nie wieder zusammen! Das ganze wird dann Teuer weil denkt drann es gibt nur ein komplettes tauschgetriebe keine ersatzeile! Lieber werkzeug kaufen als 80-100 â¬ in sand setzten.

Allso es sollte sich jeder der vor hat den rechten konus zu wechseln lieber das TL-8S10 kaufen.  TL-8S20 kannst dir sparen geht mit einer passenden nuÃ genau so gut. TL-8S30 brauchst nur wenn du wirklich alles auÃeinander bauen willst. Geht auch ohne aber auch echt bescheiden und nix fÃ¼r schwache nerven.

Die schnellere und einfachere LÃ¶sung die ehr zu empfehlen ist das ÃL bad alle 5000Km und einfach mit einer Fettspritze unter die dichtung SHI fett spritzen. Und erst wirklich den konus ziehen wenn er nicht mehr sauber lÃ¤uft bzw wenn du meinst das er grÃ¼bchen bzw Pittings aufweisst. Ja ich weiss du fragst dich jetzt wie soll ich das den festellen wenn ich die laufflÃ¤chen nicht sehen kann? 
FÃ¼hlen


----------



## Mad-Line (26. Oktober 2007)

> Das Ritzel ist mit einem einfachen Sicherungsring (runder Fesderstahldraht) gesichert und diesen kannst du mit einem Schraubenzieher abhebeln.



bei den neueren versionen ist der sprengring eckig nicht verwirren lassen kannst ihn genau so entfernen wie varadero schreibt. Tipp Pfeil auf Pfeil und Punkt auf Punkt ;-)

schau hin die anleitung.


----------



## gbm31 (27. Oktober 2007)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> Die schnellere und einfachere Lösung die ehr zu empfehlen ist das ÖL bad alle 5000Km und einfach mit einer Fettspritze unter die dichtung SHI fett spritzen. Und erst wirklich den konus ziehen wenn er nicht mehr sauber läuft bzw wenn du meinst das er grübchen bzw Pittings aufweisst. Ja ich weiss du fragst dich jetzt wie soll ich das den festellen wenn ich die laufflächen nicht sehen kann?
> Fühlen





Mad-Line schrieb:


> bei den neueren versionen ist der sprengring eckig nicht verwirren lassen kannst ihn genau so entfernen wie varadero schreibt. Tipp Pfeil auf Pfeil und Punkt auf Punkt ;-)
> 
> schau hin die anleitung.





 

genau so. 

btw: das shimano-eigene fett für nabenschaltungen ist empfehlenswert.


----------



## dudsen (27. Oktober 2007)

mal eine kurze frage,
ich hab letztens mein hinterrad mit inter8 ausgebaut. das war irgendwie kein problem: 1er gang, zug ausgehangen, fertich...
ich mein ist der einbau genauso leicht, weil ich immer höre das das so ein theater sei, von wegen einbau-ausbau, einstellen
...muss ich da etwas einstellen ausser, das ich mich vergewisser das im 4ten gang die einstellung die man durch das kleine fenster macht richtig ist? (ich habs grad nicht im kopf ...roter punkt und leber strich oder so...)
...sonst muss ich sagen, stört mich der 2sec. aufwand null.

und wenn die nabe dann zurück kommt, ich hoffe noch dieses jahr, les ich mir eure wartungsanleitungen gespannt durch


----------



## varadero (27. Oktober 2007)

Sollte in umgekehrter Reihenfolge genauso funktionieren.
Einstellen muß man dann nichts!
Die Kontrolle im vierten Gang ist aber sicher nicht schlecht (zwei gelbe Markierungen Deckungsgleich).


----------



## dudsen (27. Oktober 2007)

dann versteh ich das theater nicht, von dem man immer hört und auch mein händler spricht der, wie gesagt, nix von nabenschaltung versteht...
cool


----------



## varadero (27. Oktober 2007)

Ein bisserl lästig sind vielleicht die Hutmuttern und kein Schnellspanner - zumindestens in der Nacht, wenn es regnet, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dudsen (27. Oktober 2007)

stimmt ...die sind bei mir auch schon dreimal durch gegangen durch den mantelwechsel ...fahr in der stadt slicks und wenns xc geht, wechsel ich. das ist dann nervig und wie gesagt die halten nix aus die muttern...
was den mantelwechsel angeht, hatte ich deshalb schon überlegt mir einen zweiten lr satz zu kaufen, was aber bei nabe schon teuer wird... jetzt wo meine inter 8 eingeschickt wird überleg ichs mir wieder, da das sicher einige wochen dauert bis die wieder da ist. und, wie ich jetzt gesehn hab, der ausbau ja doch recht schnell geht, schneller als mantel wechseln und ich dann nur noch eine nabe im xc schinde, wobei die nabe ja dafür halt doch einfach ein bisschen zu wenig ist ...ojott


----------



## dudsen (3. November 2007)

so, mein rad ist wieder fahrbereit ...als ssp, da meine nexus wie gesagt eingeschickt wurde... ich muss sagen, die nexus hat einen enormen rollwiederstand. Das merk ich jetzt! Falls einer infos obj. oder subj. hat ob der bei der rohloff ähnlich ist, bitte her damit. Ich weiss rohloff soll so 2% haben, hat jemand persönliche vergleichserfahrung nexus-rohloff rollwiederstand, ist es vergleichbar?

danke
gruss
d


----------



## pefro (4. November 2007)

Einen *enormen* Rollwiderstand?  Kannst Du das mal etwas näher beschreiben? 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## dudsen (4. November 2007)

hmm...ich rolle einfach mal wieder. ich trete und rolle, dass ich mich wundere wie wenig ich treten muss... mit der nexus bin ich einfach nicht gerollt, hab nur getreten. beim treten selber merke ich kaum einen unterschied, würde ich sagen, ohne ist es ein bisschen leichtgängiger. aber mit der nexus bin ich sagen wir mal 100m gerollt und ohne kam es mir vor als würd ich mindestens 200-300m ausrollen können... (mit nexus -rerererere... ohne -sirrsirrsirr...  )
hoffe das klingt verständlich?
gruss
d


----------



## TZR (4. November 2007)

Du meinst sozusagen, daß der Freilauf schwergängig ist?

Ist es ne Premium oder normale?


----------



## dudsen (4. November 2007)

...ich meine das sie im Gegensatz zu einer Ketteschaltung, geschweigedenn ssp schwergängiger ist. Das ist mir auch klar gewesen, zumal man darüber informiert ist und ich es merken konnte als ich ein Treckingrad mit rennradschaltung von einem freund fuhr. Da war ich damals schon erstaunt aber konnte trotzdem gut damit leben. Doch wo ich jetzt den Unterschied, an meinem eigenem rad nochmal spüren kann, war ich doch wieder sehr BAFF wieviel es ausmacht. Aber wer weiss vielleicht waren die Lager von Anfang an nicht in Ordnung...
Darum frag ich hier ja auch um andere Erfahrungen und Vergleichserfahrung mit der Rohloff. Wenn ich den Rollwiederstand meiner nexus einschätzen sollte würde ich ihn auf 10-20% einstufen, was das Kraft-Leistungsverhältnis angeht. Werde mal einen Laden suchen wo sie vielleicht einige Nabenschaltungsräder haben und testen.
...und um deine Frage noch zu beantworten, JA es ist eine Premium.


----------



## Steelskin (7. November 2007)

Betz schrieb:


> Das die Rohloff hier immer so gelobt wird verstehe ich auch nicht:
> 
> -Rohloff ist ein Monopolist, und verdient mit der Schaltung sehr, sehr, sehr viel Geld.
> 
> ...



Von mir aus kann der sich auch noch ein Flugzeug kaufen. Jemand der etwas gutes macht, das viele haben wollen, auch wenn sie dafür mehr bezahlen müssen, hat es auch verdient, viel Geld zu verdienen. Stell du erstmal was ähnliches auf die Beine. Dieses Neiddenken finde ich echt arm.
Ich würde für die Rohloff Schaltung übrigens auch noch mehr bezahlen, wenn es sein muss, dass finde ich sinnvoller als einen Rahmen für 5000,-  oder so zu kaufen, obwohl das von mir aus jeder gerne tun kann dem es gefällt.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (12. November 2007)

varadero schrieb:
			
		

> Ein bisserl lästig sind vielleicht die Hutmuttern und kein Schnellspanner



Hab mir letzten Donnerstag beim Wechsel auf Winterreifen auch das erste Mal die Hutmutter rundgedreht, gott sei Dank hatte ich noch ein zu restaurierendes Trek 820 Singletrack im Keller, dem ich vom Vorderrad die Hutmutter klauen konnte.

Wie gut das die Nexus eine Stahlachse hat, sonst hätte man die wohl endlich mal entsorgen können. 

Und ansonsten nichts auffälliges, Nabe läuft auch trotz des Mistwetters, einzig der Freilauf geht etwas schwer, da ich immer noch nicht die Wartungsöl-Geschichte durchlaufen habe.


----------



## dudsen (16. November 2007)

...jetzt ist meine Nexus Inter8 Premium mit einem Neuen Getriebe wohl nach drei Wochen schon wieder zurück von Shimano. Das ging ja schnell!!! Allerdings ist der Bremsscheibenadapter nicht montiert... hab das selber noch nicht gesehn, da die Nabe noch bei meinem Händler liegt.
Frage, da ich das Ding morgen wieder fahren möchte: Schraubt man die Aufnahme einfach nur drauf? UND/ODER kann ich auch eine andere aufnahme montieren, da ja die von der Inter8 eine gelagerte Stahlaufnahme ist und ziehmlich schwer sein soll??? (z.B. die Alfine Aufnahme)
Was muss ich bei der Montage bzw. vor dem Einsatz beachten??? Muss ich irgendetwas einstellen, ausser der 4ten Gang-geschichte mit dem gelben strich???

Danke.
Gruss
d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (16. November 2007)

hi dudsen,

zum leichtlauf: jepp, das ist der berüchtigte schlechte wirkungsgrad der nabenschaltungen. die rohloff ist nicht viel besser. und: ein stärker profilierter reifen macht mehr aus 

ich hatte den gleichen effekt beim zurückrüsten von inter-7 auf singlespeed.


zur scheibenbremsaufnahme:

wenn du eine inter8 hast, ist der einzige weg, diese mit einer (6-loch) scheibenbremse zu fahren, der cesur-adapter. außer du kennst jemanden, der dir was passendes fräst... 

die alfine (also deren nabengehäuse) hat bereits eine disc-aufnahme - die centerlock. da brauchst du nur einen adapter, wenn du keine shimano-bremsen, sondern andere mit 6-loch-aufnahme fahren möchtest.

aber das ist ja für dich nicht relevant...


zur montage:

die schwarze kunsttoffabdeckung der rollerbremsenverzahnung wird von einer kontermutter gehalten, also diese abschrauben, die abdeckung abhelbeln, dann liegt die verzahnung frei.

der adapter wird in einzelteilen geliefert, und am besten presst man das kugellager und die spezialmutter vor der montage an das nabengehäuse  sauber ein. sonst gehts nur aufs kugellager.

der rest ist einfach: den adapter auf die achse setzen, und beim aufschrauben so ausrichten, daß er in die verzahnung greift, und schließlich die mutter gefühlvoll anziehen.


----------



## dudsen (16. November 2007)

ich kann mich ja nur aufregen... ich meine, mir bleibt ja fast nix anderes übrig...
war grad beim händler um das laufrad abzuholen und mir viel auf das die kontermuttern fehlten. desweitern war das lager in dem scheibenbremsadapter immer noch kaputt, oke ist halt nicht shimanos produkt... das will jetzt mein händler bei cannondale anrufen, ich versuchs morgen mal bei cesur...
so, aber nochmal zu den kontermuttern... soweit ich mich erinnern kann waren zwei auf jeder seite, oder nur auf einer... es wäre super wenn mir da jemand aushelfen kann auf dem pdf, das ich hab, ist es mir nicht ganz so klar zumal es für mich den anschein hat das es auf die jeweilige bremsaufnahme ankommt...


----------



## Streber (18. November 2007)

Nochmal rekapituliert, was gibt es denn an sinnvollen Schaltungskombinationen mit möglichst hoher Übersetzungsbandbreite?

Dual Drive hat ja am Ende auch nur eine sehr begrenzte Übersetzungsbandbreite, anscheinend gibt es da auch ähnlich viele, überlappende Gänge wie bei einer reinen Kettenschaltung, ich versteh allerdings nicht warum (höchstens vielleicht, um den Riesensprung zu vermeiden, den man sonst jedesmal hätte, wenn man per Nabe schaltet und erst wieder durch Runterschalten mit der Kette kompensieren muss)?!

Aber könnte man nicht jede beliebige 8- oder 9-Gang-Nabenschaltung und Umwerfer vorne mit zwei größenmäßig möglichst weit auseinanderliegenden Blättern kombinieren? Halt ähnlich wie bei einer 2xAlfine, aber die hat ja auch wiederum nur zwei größenmäßig relativ nah beieinader liegende Kettenblätter und dementsprechend viele überlappende Gänge - würde man jedoch ein 22er und ein 56er (oder mehr) - Kettenblatt nehmen, hätte man am Ende fast keine überlappenden Gänge mehr und eine entsprechend hohe Übersetzungsbandbreite - oder sprechen da andere Gründe dagegen?

Alternativ könnte man ja auch ein Schlumpf Speeddrive mit einer Naben- oder Kettenschaltung hinten kombinieren, das scheint die einzige Art Kombi-Schaltung zu sein, wo es "von Werk aus" (fast) keine überlappenden Gänge gibt. Hier mal als Beipieldiagramm ("Zahl der verbotenen Ritzel" muss allerdings erstmal oben auf "0-0" gestellt werden) mit einer handelsüblichen 11-34er MTB - Kassette und dem 27er-Kurbelkranz, den man "auf 67" einstellen kann. Der Übersetzungsbereich wäre dann mit 767% auf jeden Fall sehr groß, ein etwas kleinerer Kurbelkranz für Uphills freilich besser, die Übersetzungen nach oben hin sind auf jeden Fall mehr als ausreichend. Oder hat das Teil irgendwelche wesentlichen Schattenseiten? Man findet ja fast gar nix darüber...


----------



## Streber (18. November 2007)

Kann den vorherigen Beitrag jetzt nicht mehr ändern. Wollt nur schreiben, dass ich hier einen eigenen Thread dazu eröffnet hab, da passt er sicher besser.


----------



## varadero (19. Dezember 2007)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> http://www.hubstripping.com/shimano-alfine/shimano-nexus-oil-bath.jpg
> 
> Y-002 1000 1 Liter wartungs ÖL
> Y-002 1100 behälter
> ...


Hier das Paul Lange PDF dazu.

Für die _neueren_ Naben (Änderungen in Englisch unter dem Ölbadbild) sind die Werkzeuge, das Öl Set und das Fett sogar auf der Nabenersatzteileliste.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (19. Dezember 2007)

varadero schrieb:
			
		

> Für die _neueren_ Naben (Änderungen in Englisch unter dem Ölbadbild) sind die Werkzeuge, das Öl Set und das Fett sogar auf der Nabenersatzteileliste.




Die neueren Naben heißt für die Alfine.? Oder wird das Layout der weiterhin verkauften Nexus auf das der Alfine umgestellt, was Abdichtungen und so angeht.?

PS: Wenn alles gut geht, bin ich ab Freitag Besitzer eines 08er Gudereit LCM mit i-Motion 9 und eines 08er Stevens SCF2. Die Räder sind da, das Geld von der Versicherung auch, fehlen nur noch ein paar bestellte Teile. Und ich dachte schon, ich kann mir Weihnachten in die Haare schmieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (19. Dezember 2007)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:


> Die neueren Naben heißt für die Alfine.? Oder wird das Layout der weiterhin verkauften Nexus auf das der Alfine umgestellt, was Abdichtungen und so angeht.?


Nein, nicht die Alfine! Wie hier unter dem "Ölbadbild" zu lesen ist, wurde anscheinend die Inter-8 Premium weiterentwickelt (Abdichtung).
SG-8R25 => SG-8R27 => SG-8R30 => SG-8R35
(Rücktritt Version SG-8C20 => SG-8C22)



gt-liebhaber schrieb:


> PS: Wenn alles gut geht, bin ich ab Freitag Besitzer eines 08er Gudereit LCM mit i-Motion 9 und eines 08er Stevens SCF2. Die Räder sind da, das Geld von der Versicherung auch, fehlen nur noch ein paar bestellte Teile. Und ich dachte schon, ich kann mir Weihnachten in die Haare schmieren.


Na dann ein schönes Fest und keinen guten Rutsch - nur mit den neuen Rädern natürlich!!! 
Und mehr Glück damit, als mit den alten Bikes!

Varadero


----------



## Hundelunge (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

Weiß jemand ob man die Kettenlinie der Alfine-Nabe, wie bei der Nexus weiter nach außen bekommt?

Christoph


----------



## Rob. (8. Januar 2008)

Hundelunge schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Weiß jemand ob man die Kettenlinie der Alfine-Nabe, wie bei der Nexus weiter nach außen bekommt?
> 
> Christoph



Sollte doch einfach funktionieren, wenn man das Ritzel mit der Kröpfung nach aussen anbaut. Die Nexus-Ritzel passen ja auch bei der Alfine-Nabe.

Gruß, Rob.


----------



## utziputzi (19. Januar 2008)

sacht mal,

kann man eine Nexus 8 mit Rücktrittbremse auch umbauen auf Freilauf?

könnte günstig eine mit Rücktritt bekommen...und überlege sowas in ein MTB zu machen..


----------



## TZR (19. Januar 2008)

http://www.brix.de/verkehr/fahrrad/ohne_ruecktritt.html#sieben_gang_shimano

Könnte für die Inter-8 ähnich sein, gabs aber damals wahrscheinlich noch nicht. Ne neue Inter-8 mit Freilauf kriegste aber bereits ab 150 EUR (eingespeicht, billiger als einzeln), was bestimmt die bessere Alternative ist.


----------



## Rob. (19. Januar 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Ne neue Inter-8 mit Freilauf kriegste aber bereits ab 150 EUR (eingespeicht, billiger als einzeln), was bestimmt die bessere Alternative ist.



Billiger als einzeln? Never! Für den Preis gibt's ja schon eine Alfine! Aber auch die Nexus ist im Preis ganz erträglich inzwischen, gibt's gerade im Angebot für 55 EUR, allerdings nur die normale Version mit Freilauf.

http://www.laufrad.net/product_info.php?info=p647_SHIMANO-NEXUS-Inter-8-36-Loch---silber.html


Gruß, Rob.


----------



## TZR (19. Januar 2008)

Meine Premium hat vor 4 oder 5 Monaten eingespeicht 150,- mit Drehgriff und Kleinteilen gekostet. Einzeln hab ich die nirgendwo billiger gefunden.
Das da ist schon ein Hammerangebot. Allerdings keine Premium.


----------



## Rob. (19. Januar 2008)

Ja, ist die normale Version. 
Allerdings wäre auch die von *utziputzi* erwähnte Rücktrittversion keine Premium 

Gruß, Rob.


----------



## biker1967 (19. Januar 2008)

Die Premium gibts ja auch nur in der Freilauf-Version.
Ich hab beide Freilauf-Varianten. 
Im city-Bike die 20er, im MTB-Laufrad die Premium (wurde aus einem CD Bad Boy gegen ne Rohloff ausgewechselt) mit Disc-Adapter. Laufrad ist mit Felgen -u. Disk-Bremse fahrbar. 
Weiß aber z.Zt. nicht in welches Rad ich sie einbauen soll...


----------



## varadero (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Meine Inter-8 Premium liegt zerlegt und mit Petroleum _frisch_ gewaschen auf der Werkbank (Winterpause). Optischer Eindruck der Teile: 1a!! 
(Fotos mÃ¶chte ich noch machen)

Das TL-8S11 (resp. TL-8S10) fÃ¼r das Zerlegen des rechten Konus ist heute eingetroffen.
TL-8S20 werde ich versuchen durch eine StecknuÃ zu ersetzen; weiter werde ich die Nabe nicht zerlegen und somit das TL-8S30 sparen.

Leider kostet das "Ãlbadset" (1L Ãl + BehÃ¤lter) ~80â¬  (ein ganzes/neues Getriebe ohne NabenhÃ¼lse kostet ~135â¬)!!!!

Weis zufÃ¤llig jemand, um welches Ãl (MotorÃ¶l, GetriebeÃ¶l, HydraulikÃ¶l) es sich dabei definitiv handelt (sollte sich ja auch dann ein Jahr mit dem Fett vertragen???

Varadero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-liebhaber (30. Januar 2008)

Das mit dem Öl klingt ja deftig, ganz schön teuer, hatte mich damals nicht mehr weiter mit beschäftigt, da mein Inter8-Rad ja nun neue, von mir nicht gewünschte, Besitzer hat. 

Meine i-Motion hat nun auch schon 500km runter...


----------



## varadero (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

So, jetzt hatte ich meine Inter-8 endlich (ganz) zerlegt.
Hier die (leider nicht sehr guten) Bilder nach dem ausgiebigen Petroleumbad:



 

 

 


leere Nabe; alle Innereien, TL-8S11 und mein spezial TL-8S20 ; 2x Planetengetriebe



 

 

 


äußeres Planetenrad; Achse (Kupplung?); rechte (verpresste) Lagerseite - leider mit Schaden am Konus 

Bis auf den Konusschaden (aber auch diesen werde ich wieder so verbauen) ist der Zustand mMn gut.
Nachdem ich alles ordentlich getrocknet habe, werde ich die Teile mit neuem Fett wieder zusammenbauen.

Varadero


----------



## TZR (16. Februar 2008)

Hat schonmal jemand eine 9-fach-Kette auf einem Nexus-Ritzel probiert? Vorgesehen ist wohl 8-fach.


----------



## varadero (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo TZR!

Kein Problem (zumindestens auf meinem 16er Ritzel von 2004), bei meinem Radl war ab Werk eine Shimano CN-HG53 verbaut.

Varadero


----------



## TZR (16. Februar 2008)

Danke!


----------



## dreckfraese (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo

an die Nabenschaltungsexperten mal ne Frage. Ich baue mir gerade einen Randonneur auf. Wißt ihr, ob ich die Alfinde Nabenschaltung (SG500) mit ner Rennrad-Schalt-Bremshebelkombi fahren kann???
Mein Plan ist es vorne den 2fach Alfine Umwerfer (oder ein anderer 2-fach Umwerfer) und ne zweifach Kurbel (evtl. auch die Alfine wegen dem großen Kettenblatt, RR haben dann doch größere Kettenblätter als das max. zugelassene 45er)...und die Alfine soll mich schalten lassen können.
Rahmen wird ein CycloCrosser mit Ösen für Gepäckträger und Schutzblechen, Gabel mit Ösen für Lowrider. Gebremst wird mit Mini-V-Brakes. Es kommt ein Nabendynamo rein (DH-3N80).
Reifen werden etwas breiter mit gemischtem Profil.

Will damit täglich ohne viel Stress auf die Arbeit (ein Weg ca. 10-15km, je nach Wegewahl) auch im Dunkeln und den Kinderanhänger dran machen können.

Was meinst ihr? Funzt des? Die ALfinde ist ja eigentlich für Rapidfire Plus ausgelegt. Aber ein Shimano 105 Schaltwerk kann ich ja auch problemlos mit ner Rapidfire schalten, also sollte es umgekehrt ja auch gehen oder?


----------



## Black Evil (22. Februar 2008)

Hi !
Wenn ich solche Fragen lese, erinnert mich das immer an meine "alten" Shimano-Zeiten.  Deshalb war die Anschaffung meiner Rohloff, als ob mir eine Zentnerlast von den Schultern fällt  ....aber das nur nebenbei. 

Rein spekulativ würde ich behaupten, dass dein Vorhaben hinsichtlich Schalthebel/Alfine eigendlich gelingen müßte...jedoch glaube ich zu wissen, dass es in der Alfine Gruppe keine zweifach-Kurbel und somit auch keinen Umwerfer gibt. Da würde ich aus der 105-Gruppe wählen.
Wenn du die Shifter bereits liegen hast, könntest du ja experimentieren. Falls du es noch nicht gemacht hast, würde ich mich auch noch in anderen Foren (evtl. Rennrad oder Trekking) erkundigen.


----------



## dreckfraese (22. Februar 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort

die Shifter habe ich, allerdings noch keine Nabe... 
Shimano sagt (O-Ton) zu der Frage, ob Rennradschalt,-Bremsgriffe mit der Alfine Nabe funktionieren:"Es ist eigentlich nicht moglich und nicht empfohlen Rennradkomponten spricht den Schalt/Bremshebel der 105er mit der Alfine Schaltung zu kombinieren. Der Weg des Zuges usw ist im Hinblick auf Naben und Kettenschlatung anders. Deshalb funktioniert Ihre Vorstellung eher nicht. Wobei es nicht ausgeschlossen ist. Sie merken es leider erst wenn Sie die Kombination am Rad moniert haben. " Geil, oder? 

Die zweifache Alfine Kurbel nennt sich Alfine 2fach Compact Kurbel FC-4550  50x34, der 
Alfine Umwerfer FD-R440 2fach. Vielleicht kann ich dann doch mehr als 45 Zähne vorne mit der Alfine fahren?
Wie ist das mit Kinderanhänger und /oder Gepäck an Bergen? Besser zweifach vorne oder trainieren wie der wilde Watz, hehe.
Oder doch besser vorne ne 105er Kombi Kurbel/Umwerfer? (leichter, steifer)

Ja, ne Rohloff wäre mir auch lieber, aber ich hab echt keinen Bock nen Drehgriff am Rennradlenker zu haben. Vom "geringen Mehrpreis" mal abgesehen.


----------



## Black Evil (22. Februar 2008)

Ich kenn das. Schwierige Entscheidung... 

Für die Rohloff wird es in absehbarer Zeit Daumenhebel geben. Rohloff basteln grad an einem und Nicolai auch. Sind vom Prinzip jedoch unterschiedlich und inwieweit die zu einem Randonneur/Rennrad-Lenker passen ist fraglich. Dazu gibts hier auch irgendwo einen Thread....finde ihn nur grad nicht.

Die Sache mit der Übersetzung ist und bleibt ein Problem, dass die Luxus-Schaltung aus Kassel immer von allen anderen Nabenschaltungen abheben wird. Zweifachkettenblätter sind *für mich* ein fauler Kompromiss, in deinem Fall aber nachvollziehbar, da du ja auf einen Rennradlenker wert legst.

Wenn du die Rohloff noch nicht selbst gefahren bist, würde ich dir eine Probefahrt empfehlen. Das hat bei mir auch alle Zweifel verschwinden lassen. Gefühlsmäßig würde ich sagen, dass du dann evtl. sogar von der Idee mit dem Rennradlenker ab gehst....aber überlegs dir selber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreckfraese (22. Februar 2008)

Jo, bin ne Rohloff gefahren und bin sehr überzeugt. Hab auch mehrere Kumpels, die ne Rohloff fahren, die völlig drauf abfahren. Meiner Meinung ist sie auch einfach das Feinste, was geht (bis auf das Kurbel mitdrehen beim Schieben), aber für meine Sache nicht das Passende (zu teuer, nicht mit vorhandenen Teilen kompatibel)

Rohloff rockt definitiv, aber nicht in meinem Allerwelts-Allweter-Günstig-Sorglos-nicht-klauenswert-Randonneur....


----------



## Black Evil (22. Februar 2008)

Ja, dass versteh ich schon... 

Wenn du das Rad wirklich alltags und sogar mit Anhänger nutzen willst und noch dazu im bergigem Terain wohnst, dann liegst du mit deinem Plan wohl richtig. Ich denke, das die Entfaltung einer Alfine allein dazu wohl etwas knapp bemessen ist.


----------



## varadero (22. Februar 2008)

dreckfraese schrieb:


> ... Wißt ihr, ob ich die Alfinde Nabenschaltung (SG500) mit ner Rennrad-Schalt-Bremshebelkombi fahren kann???...


Hallo Dreckfraese!

Hört sich nach einen netten Radl an, das Du dir bauen möchtest!! 

Mir wurde von einem www.Paul-Lange.de Mitarbeiter am Tel. erklärt, daß die Seileinzugwege der Nabenschaltungs"hebel" *NICHT* mit denen der Kettenschaltungshebel kompatibel sind!
Kompatibel mit der Alfine sind damit mMn. nur diese hier (leider alle nicht RR Lenker kompatibel  ).

Hier übrigens ein ganz nettes 16 Gang Projekt.

Mit der Alfine Vorgängerin Inter-8 habe ich seit 2004 sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht - wenn man(n) sich mit dem rel. geringem Übersetzungsbereich und den rel. großen Gangsprüngen leben kann.



 

 

 


mehr Bilder meiner Inter-8 hier  (Stage I) und hier (Stage II)

Die Übersetzungtechnisch _bessere_ Lösung habt ihr ja auch schon angesprochen:



mein Rohloffbike

Varadero


----------



## dreckfraese (23. Februar 2008)

ach ja.... Tolle Wurst

Mit Rahmenschaltern bzw. Lenkerendenschaltern ohne Rasterung klappt es auf jeden Fall...aber das will ich ich eigentlich nicht wirklich.
Weißt du was Shimano (P-L) mir dazu geschrieben hat (Festhalten, O-Ton):_"Es ist eigentlich nicht moglich und nicht empfohlen Rennradkomponten spricht den Schalt/Bremshebel der 105er mit der Alfine Schaltung zu kombinieren. Der Weg des Zuges usw ist im Hinblick auf Naben und Kettenschlatung anders. Deshalb funktioniert Ihre Vorstellung eher nicht. Wobei es nicht ausgeschlossen ist. Sie merken es leider erst wenn Sie die Kombination am Rad moniert haben." _
Cool oder, dann nehme ich mal ein paar hundert Euro in die Hand und probiere mal ein wenig aus.... *gronf

Die Trigger bekomme ich nicht an den Rennlenker, das Problem kenne ich schon. Dann hätte ich Rennbremsen und Trigger verbaut. Notgedrungen. Nenn Drehgriff am Unterlenker festzumachen ist schon "schäbisch". Nee. Ei Prima. Und nun? Doch Kettenschaltung?... Den einzigsten Lenker, den ich kenn, an den ich alles dranbekomme ist der Humpert Randonneur Vario, der ist aber kaum zu bekommen und muss mit Gold aufgewogen werden (und der scheint verdammt schwer zu sein  )
Ich glaube ich suche mal nen Bikeshop, bei dem ich einfach probieren kann. Evtl. kann ich die Rennradschalthebel in der Rastung "etwas" anpassen bzw. ein Teil fräsen... Mal schauen. Ach, was ein Drama...

Habt ihr noch Ideen? Ach K**** ich geh mich nun auf dem Bike abreagieren


----------



## dreckfraese (23. Februar 2008)

war gerade auffem Klo...

noch ne Idee. Bei V-Brakes isses ja so, dass die auch ne andere Seileinzuglänge haben als Rennradbremsen bzw. Cantis. Da gibt es Rollen, die die Übersetzung ändern.. Ihr merkt, wie ich denke. Bevor ich ne (für mich) sauteure 105er STI zerlege und anfange zu schnitzen kann ich sowas testen oder geht nicht und warum? Muss "nur" das richtige Übersetzungverhältnis bzw. die Seileinzugslänge einer Nabenschaltung und einer Kettenschaltung messen. Varadero, kannst du mal an der Nexus die Seileinzugslänge messen? Danke! Hoffentlich ist die wenigstens im jeden Gang gleich....


----------



## gt-liebhaber (23. Februar 2008)

dreckfraese schrieb:


> war gerade auffem Klo...


Da les ich immer Bikezeitungen. 



> Varadero, kannst du mal an der Nexus die Seileinzugslänge messen? Danke! Hoffentlich ist die wenigstens im jeden Gang gleich....


Die sollte schon gleich sein, da du ja bei jeder Schaltbewegung den gleichen Weg mit dem Drehgriff zurücklegst. Habe leider kein Inter8-Rad mehr, an dem ich das checken könnte.
Dafür trauere ich dem präzisen Inter 8 Drehgriff hinterher, seitdem ich mit i-motion fahren "muss". Der Drehgriff der i-Motion 9 ist nämlich total hakelig, der SL-8S20 hat sich auch nach 20tkm noch schön stramm geschaltet. Dafür bin ich von den identischen Gangsprüngen der i-Motion 9 sehr begeistert.

Was hast du denn gegen Lenkerendschalter? Lieber Lenkerendschalter als Rahmenschalthebel. 

Vielleicht wäre das hier auch eine Möglichkeit den Inter8-Drehgriff zu montieren, damüßte Varadero allerdings mal messen gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreckfraese (23. Februar 2008)

Danke Leute,

jo, Lenkerendschalthebel sind nicht soooooo schlimm, aber wenn ich an die Optik einer Schalt-Bremshebel am Rennrad denke ist das schon viel schöner. Ich werde ganz intensiv dran bleiben, hoffe noch auf weitere Tipps und werde berichten.

Da der Rahmen eh noch 4 Wochen Lieferzeit hat, habe ich ja genug Zeit zum Basteln..


----------



## varadero (23. Februar 2008)

dreckfraese schrieb:


> Varadero, kannst du mal an der Nexus die Seileinzugslänge messen? Danke! Hoffentlich ist die wenigstens im jeden Gang gleich....


Hallo!

Also ich hab folgendes ermessen: 0, 5, 11, 16, 22, 27, 32 und 38 mm
Aaaaber, die Rastung ist in den Gängen lässt schon ein gewisses Spiel zu, und daher würde ich behaupten, die Einzugswege sind in allen Gängen gleich mit ~5.5mm? 

Varadero


----------



## dreckfraese (25. Februar 2008)

...und ich habe bei ner 8-fach XT ne Rasterung von 3 bis 3,5mm und bei ner 9-fach 105 ca. 2-2,5mm gemessen.

Das wird nix...

Dann wird es ein gerader Lenker mit Hörnchen werden oder ein Rennlenker mit Kettenschaltung.

Echter Mist!

Danke für eure Mühen


----------



## Mad-Line (11. März 2008)

und varadero funzt alles wieder bzw noch?


----------



## varadero (11. März 2008)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> und varadero funzt alles wieder bzw noch?


Jep, funktioniert wieder, allerdings mit einer neuen *SG-8R35* (ebay 89â¬), die leider *NICHT* in das SG-8R25 GehÃ¤use gepasst hat!!! 
(lÃ¤uft auch ganz anders; Ã¼berhaupt kein SperrklinkengerÃ¤usch hÃ¶rbar!)

Das gebrochene Teil der SG-8R25 (auf der innersten Welle und nicht einzeln bei www.Paul-Lange.de bestellbar) *suche ich leider noch immer!*


----------



## TZR (11. März 2008)

Aha, interessant. Hat sie vielleicht auch weniger Leerlauf im Freilauf? Unterscheider sich das Gewicht?


----------



## varadero (11. März 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Aha, interessant. Hat sie vielleicht auch weniger Leerlauf im Freilauf?


wäre mir nicht aufgefallen


TZR schrieb:


> Unterscheider sich das Gewicht?


 eher nicht

Aber vergleiche mal die Teile 4 der 35er mit dem Teil 3 der 25er in den oben verlinkten PDF's.
Auf der linken Seite ist der Unterschied (wenn man weit genug hineinzoomt) deutlich zu erkennen!

Nicht ganz schlau werde ich allerdings dann mit der rechten Tabelle auf dem 35er PDF zur "interchangeability", die mMn. so nicht gegeben ist!


----------



## TZR (11. März 2008)

Teil 11 (35er) und Teil 10 (25er) sind auch anders, die Sperrklinken sind jetzt weg.


----------



## Mad-Line (12. März 2008)

Interessant sieht so aus als wenn sie die Premium version langsam zur Alfine mutiert.

http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/shimano/support/explosionszeichungen_archiv/SG/SG-S500-2637A.pdf


----------



## varadero (12. März 2008)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> Interessant sieht so aus als wenn sie die Premium version langsam zur Alfine mutiert.


der Gedanke ist mir auch schon gekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (12. März 2008)

Ich glaub son Ding kaufe ich mir mal. Ich mag das Geräusch der Sperrklinken bei der Nexus gar nicht. Klingt irgendwie so billig.


----------



## Mad-Line (18. März 2008)

TZR ich denk ein Singelspeed Fixi währ genau das richtige für dich, da klackert dann auch keine sperrklinken im freilauf ^^


----------



## varadero (18. März 2008)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> TZR ich denk ein Singelspeed Fixi währ genau das richtige für dich, da klackert dann auch keine sperrklinken im freilauf ^^


Und ich krieg die alte Inter-8 zum Ausschlachten!!!!


----------



## TZR (18. März 2008)

So oft klackert der Freilauf nicht...


----------



## ohropax (8. April 2008)

Vielleicht etwas OT:

Hat jemand einen heissen Tipp, wo man eine Inter8 zurzeit günstig kaufen kann? Denn in den von mir besuchten Shops finde ich als 8fach nur noch die Alfine.

Grüsse, Marcus


----------



## Black Evil (8. April 2008)

Ich habe angenommen, die Alfine sei die Nachfolge der Nexus...


----------



## biker1967 (8. April 2008)

Die Alfine hat das gleiche technische Innenleben wie die Inter 8/nexus 8.
Sie ist allerdings für Scheibenbremsen geeignet (Rollenbremsen und Rücktritt gibts bei ihr nicht), was man bei der Nexus nur mit Adapter machen kann.
Bei der Alfine sollen die Lager besser sein. Genaueres bei Paul Lange auf der HP.

@ohropax:Gib mal bei ebay den Suchbegriff "Nexus 8" oder "Inter 8" unter Fahrradteile ein.


----------



## varadero (8. April 2008)

ohropax schrieb:


> Vielleicht etwas OT:
> 
> Hat jemand einen heissen Tipp, wo man eine Inter8 zurzeit günstig kaufen kann? Denn in den von mir besuchten Shops finde ich als 8fach nur noch die Alfine.
> 
> Grüsse, Marcus



ich hab mir hier kürzlich eine gekauft:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Nexus-SG...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jam123 (9. April 2008)

off topic : i-motion

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Nabe gesammelt ?


on topic : Einspeichen

da ich mit dem Einspeichen meine Mühe habe, kennt ihr einen Händler der der mal schon einen Radsatz mit Nabe verkauft ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-liebhaber (9. April 2008)

jam123 schrieb:
			
		

> off topic : i-motion
> 
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Nabe gesammelt ?


 
Ja, ich.

Nach Diebstahl meines alten Rades mit Inter8 Premium gab`s noch vor Weihnachten ein Gudereit LCM mit der Freilauf I-Motion 9.

Da ich den ganzen "Winter" durchgefahren bin, sollten etwa 4tkm auf der Nabe sein.

Sie mußte noch nicht eingestellt werden. Zug ist durchgehend geschlossen verlegt. Den Drehgriffschalter finde ich schlechter als den Inter8-Drehgriff, der war strammer, mit nicht so viel Spiel. Schaltsprünge sind gut, allerdings macht die Nabe quasi in jedem Gang andersartige Laufgeräusche.

Falls du noch was wissen willst, frag.


----------



## Mad-Line (10. April 2008)

Moin
Ich will mein Alfine MTB verkaufen bzw in einzelteile wenn einer interresse hat meldet euch. Rad ist 100km gefahren, Schaltung Neu, Kette Neu (Rohloff) Carbon Lenker, Marzocchi Marathon air dings irgendwas 80mm, alfine scheibenbremsen neu, xt kurbel  ... Bilder folgen.


----------



## utziputzi (10. April 2008)

HI,

wie warst Du damit zufrieden?
hatte die Alfine Freilauf und welche Ritzel sind drauf und geht ne Bremsscheibe dran ?

Ich hab Interesse am HR komplett incl. dem Schaltzeugs

wuerde es im meinem Fully (Trek Liquid testen wollen wenn nicht zu teuer)


----------



## dudsen (10. April 2008)

für alle infos gibts auch die hier, vielleicht wurd die schon gepostet, egal...
http://hubstripping.wordpress.com/internal-gear-hub-review/

vorsicht, ist in englisch.

gruss
d


----------



## jam123 (11. April 2008)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:


> Ja, ich.
> 
> Sie mußte noch nicht eingestellt werden. Zug ist durchgehend geschlossen verlegt. Den Drehgriffschalter finde ich schlechter als den Inter8-Drehgriff, der war strammer, mit nicht so viel Spiel. Schaltsprünge sind gut, allerdings macht die Nabe quasi in jedem Gang andersartige Laufgeräusche.
> 
> Falls du noch was wissen willst, frag.



Was mich wunder nimmt wäre ...

- hält das Teil einen 100Kg Brocken mit entspr. Tretkraft aus ?
- hält das Teil auch ruppige Abfahrten aus (max. Jumps von 1m)
- wie laut ist es ? Nervt es wenn du auf einem Kiesweg fährst ?
- wie ist das Schalten bei Last ?

Vielen Dank für die Antwort ...


----------



## Black Evil (11. April 2008)

Also ich kenne einige Nexus-Fahrer, die *alle das gleiche Problem* mit dem Ding haben : Dauernd kracht und knallt es im Antrieb. Man kann versuchen die Schaltzugspannung neu einzustellen, dass hällt aber nur für kurze Zeit. Ein Kumpel hat schon alles probiert und ist der Meinung, die Nexus würde ihn ähnlich nerven wie seine frühere Kettenschaltung.

Solange die Nabe neu ist, tritt dieses Problem weniger auf und nimmt mit zunehmendem Alter zu. 
Für MTB-Einsatz würd ich das Teil niemals benutzen wollen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (11. April 2008)

Er fragte nach der I-Motion.
Ist nicht die I-Motion noch viel schwerer? (Ok, ist egal bei 100 kg, aber allg. interessant)


----------



## jam123 (16. April 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Er fragte nach der I-Motion.
> Ist nicht die I-Motion noch viel schwerer? (Ok, ist egal bei 100 kg, aber allg. interessant)




Also die 500g sind nur insofern von Interesse, weil sich bei nem Fully der Hinterbau mehr zu Schwingung neigt - allerdings machen die 500g bloss 20% Mehrgewicht aus.


----------



## Förster (2. Mai 2008)

Ich muss nochma nachfragen: habe HT-Rahmen, wo die Schaltzugführung für hinten von oben, an den Streben entlang, kommt. Hat jemand schonmal eine Nexusnabe an so einem Rahmen verwendet und wie kann ich das Problem lösen, da ich denke, der Zug muss von unten, also vom Tretlager her kommen. Oder stellt das Ganze gar kein Problem dar?
Und ist es wirklich MTB tauglich, also Wald-Forstwege?


----------



## Mad-Line (5. Mai 2008)

Das ganze ist kein Problem man braucht halt nur die richtigen Fixscheiben (Hier Grün)


----------



## jam123 (5. Mai 2008)

Kennt jemand einen (Online-) Shop der HR mit Nabe  (Nexus, Alfine oder i-Motion) fix-fertig eingespeicht verkauft ?


----------



## Black Evil (5. Mai 2008)

http://www.komponentix.de/onlineshop/index.html?naben_getriebeschaltnaben.htm#itemno2


----------



## Förster (6. Mai 2008)

Thx an Mad-Line


----------



## dudsen (26. Mai 2008)

So, ich kann auch mal wieder einen bei tragen.
Meine erste Inter 8 hat knapp ein Jahre gehalten, danach hat sie nur noch geknackst/geknarrt oder wie immer man das Geräusch bezeichnen kann. Da flogen wohl Kugeln vom Lager rum hatte ein Radhändler diagnostiziert. Also zu meinem Händler, der hats eingeschickt und einen Monat später hatte ich sie auf Kulanz wieder. Ein Monat is schon ne ganze Weile... Jedenfalls hatte sie auch die neuen Dichtungen, worüber ich mich ansich gefreut habe, aber nun nach ca. zwei Monaten Fahrzeit, knackts wieder wie Hölle, ZWEI MONATE! Sorry, aber das ist ein drecksteil und zu guter letzt häng ich in jetzt auch noch in Schweden fest... So, entweder versuch ichs nochmal mit einer Alfine, was ja eigentlich kein unterschied sein sollte, von daher wär ich ja schön doof oder mit einer Rohloff. Was mich da immer noch fuchst, abgesehen vom Preis und das es ja vielleicht doch irgendwann bald ein upgrade gibt (hahaha) ist, wenn ich mal wieder in einem anderen Land festhänge... dann ist man mit Rohloff echt gearscht... Da hat ein Kettenschalter gut lachen, muss man ihnen ja lassen...

So, das wars eigentlich auch schon.

Viel glück denen, die sich eine Inter 8 kaufen, "billig" ist sie ja. Nur nicht so ärgern wie ich.


Gruss
david


----------



## Black Evil (27. Mai 2008)

dudsen schrieb:


> Was mich da immer noch fuchst, abgesehen vom Preis und das es ja vielleicht doch irgendwann bald ein upgrade gibt (hahaha) ist, wenn ich mal wieder in einem anderen Land festhänge... dann ist man mit Rohloff echt gearscht... Da hat ein Kettenschalter gut lachen, muss man ihnen ja lassen...



Da täuscht du dich aber gewaltig !!


----------



## dudsen (27. Mai 2008)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Da täuscht du dich aber gewaltig !!



Ich geh mal davon aus, das Du dich damit auf die Hauptaussage beziehst, sprich im Ausland die Asskarte zu haben? Werd vielleicht in Spanien landen...wie siehts denn da mit dem service aus? Sicher, nach Deutschland schicken kann ichs immer, kann sich nur um 6-fache Postkosten und doppelt so langer wartezeiten handeln...
Wenn Du da Infos zu hast, was es für Möglichkeiten gibt ...

gruss
d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad-Line (29. Mai 2008)

Dudsen haste wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung gehabt?

Du beschäftigst dich viel zuviel mit aussagen von Leuten die keine ahnung haben und zu wenig mit den Produkten selber.


----------



## dudsen (29. Mai 2008)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> Dudsen haste wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung gehabt?
> 
> Du beschäftigst dich viel zuviel mit aussagen von Leuten die keine ahnung haben und zu wenig mit den Produkten selber.



Ojottojott, könnt ihr mal bitte in ganzen Sätzen sprechen, BITTE?! Trotzem mal danke Mad-Line, ob Du's glaubst oder nicht, den Verdacht hat ich auch schon, aber auch in fast jeder Hinsicht. Sei es nun was den Fahrradhändler, oder Leute die mit gefährlichem Halbwissen durchs Forum schreiben, angeht. Und jetzt zu Dir, soll ich vielleicht ne Fahrradmechanikerausbildung anfangen, oder was soll Deine Aussage?  Ich will mich genauso wenig mit Aussagen von Leuten beschäftigen die keine Ahnung haben, wie mit denen die sie haben, es passiert einfach. Eigentlich will ich hier nur konkrete Infos haben, um dann konkret was machen zu können. Sonst zahl ich halt drauf, dass ist mir immer noch lieber als mich mit genau diesem Mist von dem Du redest, zu beschäftigen. Hier gehts doch um Informationen, vielleicht mal was zu lachen und hübsche Sachen (Hobby...). Ich bin doch nicht hier um Lebensweisheiten oder derarte Tips zu kriegen. Kommt mal auf'n Punkt, dann werden diese ganzen threads auch nur halb so lang und man muss nicht die schöne Zeit verballern um sich durch den Müll zu lesen.
So, jetzt wär ich das auch losgeworden  

Euer dudsen


----------



## dudsen (2. Juni 2008)

ups...
hey mad-line deinen link hab ich dann doch noch gesehn, danke, aber das hat ich dann doch schon gecheckt. Ausserdem ist es ja nicht das erste mal.

gruss
d


----------



## rawdiamond (3. Juni 2008)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Also ich kenne einige Nexus-Fahrer, die *alle das gleiche Problem* mit dem Ding haben : Dauernd kracht und knallt es im Antrieb. Man kann versuchen die Schaltzugspannung neu einzustellen, dass hällt aber nur für kurze Zeit. Ein Kumpel hat schon alles probiert und ist der Meinung, die Nexus würde ihn ähnlich nerven wie seine frühere Kettenschaltung.
> 
> Solange die Nabe neu ist, tritt dieses Problem weniger auf und nimmt mit zunehmendem Alter zu.
> Für MTB-Einsatz würd ich das Teil niemals benutzen wollen !



Na das ist doch mein Reden. Keine drei Jahre habe ich jetzt meine nexus Premium. Nach 2 Jahren gabs ein Austauschgetriebe. Und jetzt spackt das Ding schon wieder ab. Ich schalte übrigens nur noch unter 0-Last. Es hatte hier aber auch mal einer geschrieben, das die Schaltung sehr sensibel im mm-Bereich auf die Justierung reagiert. Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Selbst wenn die Justierpunkte deckungsgleich sind rutscht mir der 5. durch. Überspanne ich den Zug (Deckungsgleich +1 bis 2mm) funktioniert alles wieder richtig. Der 6 und 7 rutscht wie von Anfang an beschrieben gerne mal eine zehntel Umdrehung durch. 
Neu ist jetzt das wenn ich am Berg in den Eisen stehe die Schaltung bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung unangenehm in den Klinken oder wo auch immer knackt.  

 
Andere Frage: Vielleicht an Mad Line. Ich habe die Nexus Rollenbremse drauf. Kann die auch mit jedem anderen V-Brake Bremshebel betätigt werden?  Oder bringen die nicht genug Zugweg auf? Ich kann diese langen Damen-Hollandrad-Dinger von Nexus nämlich nicht mehr sehen und möchte mir gerne 2-Finger Bremsgriffe montieren.

 
Umrüstung auf ne Rohloff würde mich übrigens um die 1100 Eureken kosten. Na das ist doch n Schnäpper


----------



## Mad-Line (3. Juni 2008)

Bremshebel für Rollenbremsen haben die gleiche umlenkung wie Canti-Hebel. Selber hab ich es noch nicht Probiert bedenke aber das eine Rollenbremse lange nicht so bissig und bremsverzögert ist wie eine canti oder v-brake sprich du muss mehr am hebel ziehen das genze mit zwei finger kann weh tun wenn du richtig und lange bremsen musst.

zu deine getriebefall ... man müsste mal überlegen ob ein
SG-8R35 getriebe in das alte gehäuse passt da das getriebe der alfine sehr gleich ist sollte das besser halten. Die frage ist dazu noch ob du es als tauschgetriebe bekommst. Dazu brauchste denke ein pfiffigen händler

so keine zeit mehr muss watt tun...


----------



## varadero (3. Juni 2008)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> zu deine getriebefall ... man mÃ¼sste mal Ã¼berlegen ob ein
> SG-8R35 getriebe in das alte gehÃ¤use passt da das getriebe der alfine sehr gleich ist sollte das besser halten. Die frage ist dazu noch ob du es als tauschgetriebe bekommst. Dazu brauchste denke ein pfiffigen hÃ¤ndler
> 
> so keine zeit mehr muss watt tun...


Hallo!

Nach einem Servicefauxpas meiner 25er Premium Inter-8 hab ich mir auf ebay (Rad Center Lemgo) fÃ¼r ~69â¬ (ein Tauschgetriebe bei Paul-Lange kostet mehr!) eine neue SG-8R35 (ohne Schaltseilansteuerung) gekauft (hier ab thread 297 bereits besprochen).
Rein mechanisch konnte man das 35er Getriebe in die SG-8R25 Nabe einschieben.
Ich hab mich dann aber nicht getraut so damit zu fahren, da die 35er Nabe eine glatte LagerflÃ¤che hat, wo die der 25er eine "Verzahnung" fÃ¼r Sperrklinken hat. 
Bei diesem Preis war es dann aber auch einfach mÃ¶glich die neue Nabe einzuspeichen. Mit meinem Aufruf habe ich auch schon eine andere Inter-8 gefunden, wo ich mein kaputtes Teil ausbauen kann => Reserverad!!!

Varadero


----------



## rawdiamond (4. Juni 2008)

Mit der Bremsverzögerung reicht mir das völlig ich fahre das ding ja schon seit drei und bin super zufrieden, denn das Ding erfordert nun mal wirklich wie von Shimano versprochen keine wartung bis auf ein bischen öl ab und an und ich fahre ja nur in der Stadt und da gilt: *wer bremst verliert*.


----------



## Mad-Line (4. Juni 2008)

ja varadero hast recht kann ja gar nicht passen weil ja die kraftübertragung an der stelle über rollen übertragen wird da muss natürlich auch das gehäuse anderes sein. 
Blöde idee von mir sry.

Dann Alfine einspeichen oder von mir vorder und Hinterrad Kaufen


----------



## rawdiamond (4. Juni 2008)

Ich lese den blog hier schon ziemlich lange und wundere mich doch sehr, dass es auf einmal zur Tatsache geworden ist, dass die alfine um so vieles besser sein soll als die nexus. Die Aussage hatte ich so bisher noch nicht wahrgenommen oder habe ich da wahrnehmungsstörungen bitte mal erläutern oder link zu blognummer schicken, wo diese erkenntnis manifestiert wird?

quanta costa von dir alfine mit speichen und felge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad-Line (4. Juni 2008)

@rawdiamond

Deine Frage kannst dir eigentlich selbst beantworten. Bei Nexsus 7/8 / Alte Premium werden der tretkrÃ¤fte mit sperrklingen Ã¼bertragen bei der Alfine und der neuen Premium mit rollen. Die Sperrklingen sind die , die immer kaputt gebrochen sind. Wenn man sich mal die explosionszeichnungen an sieht bzw mal in einer nabe reinschaut kann man gut selber sehen das die teile sehr klein und filigran sind. Da kann einfach bei einer Rollen mechanik weniger kaputt gehen. Schaut man sich eine explosionszeichnungen von einer Rohloff an sieht man auch gleich wieso das ding quasi fast unkaputtbar ist.
Bauteile und mechanik sind viel stabiler konstruiert.
Wer jetzt noch mag schaut sich einmal eine SRAM 3,5,7,9 von innen an. Ich denke jeder der ein bisschen Material gefÃ¼hl hat sieht dann selber was lÃ¤nger halten kÃ¶nnte.
Die Funktion, bandbreite, Gewicht usw mal auÃen vor gelassen.

LaufrÃ¤der um die 200â¬ H.R ist ja quasi Neu. Vorderrad sind die speichen kreuze gewickelt und gelÃ¶tet hand eingespeicht mit Mavic 717 DISC schwarz und schwarze DT competition. Siehe Bilder Galerie


----------



## djofly (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mir diesen schönen Thread einmal durchgelesen habe, hier auch mal meine Erfahrungen mit der Nexus 8 Premium.
Die Nabe fahre ich seit ca. 2 Jahre und knapp 6000 KM an meinem Stevens City Flyer. Gefahren wird nur im Stadtverkehr, wo viel geschaltet wird. Darum bin ich auch mittlerweile Fan vom Drehgriff. Einmal gedreht und schon ist man an der Ampel wieder im 1. Gang und kann los.
Geschont wird die Nabe nicht und ich schalte fast immer unter Last hoch. Das geschieht fast ruckfrei wobei ich meisten im fünten Gang mit knapp 25-27 KM/h dahindüse.
Bei mir flutschen alle Gänge, nichts hackelt. Allerdings habe ich auch hin und wieder dieses Krachen in der Nabe wie hier beschrieben. Etwas lästig, vor allem klingt es immer so, als ob gerade alles auseinander fällt. Passiert ist aber noch nie was.
Gewartet wurde die Nabe selbst noch nicht, bei 5000 KM kam eine neue Kette und ein neues Ritzel hinten drauf.
Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Was allerdings nervt ist dieses dauernde Kettenspannen. nach ca. 400 KM darf ich das Hinterrad im horizontalen Ausfallende wieder ein Stück nach hinten schieben, weil die Kette hängt.
Lösung wäre hier ein Kettenspanner, das Problem ist nur, dass für die klassischen am Ausfallende keine Bohrungen sind. Hat hier jemand eine Idee, wie man da am City Flyer was anbringen kann?
http://www.stevensbikes.de/2006/index.php?bik_id=34&lang=de_DE

Grüße an die Nexus-Fahrer


----------



## Mad-Line (5. Juni 2008)

@djofly 

Die City Flyer Problme hatten wir hier irgendwo schon mal behandelt mach einfach eine bessere Kette drauf und stell sicher das, dass hinterrad nicht rutscht.


----------



## dudsen (5. Juni 2008)

...kann ich nur bestätigen, die originalkette war bei mir auch nach ca 600 durch, bzw. zu lang. 'ne anständige kette drauf und gut ist. die achsschrauben lockern sich auch gern bei mir. also check ich hier und da mal ob das rad noch fest sitzt. zuuuu fest ziehn ist auch nicht so toll, mögen die hut-muttern garnicht, sprich das gewinde überdreht ...hab ich jedenfalls geschafft  (stolz)

gruss
d


----------



## TZR (5. Juni 2008)

dudsen schrieb:


> mögen die hut-muttern garnicht, sprich das gewinde überdreht ...hab ich jedenfalls geschafft  (stolz)



Das schafft man sogar mit dem richtigen Drehmoment.


----------



## Mad-Line (6. Juni 2008)

macht mal tupfen fett aufs gewinde dann frist die Hutmutter nicht so schnell ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djofly (28. Juli 2008)

Ich habe nun eine Rohloff Kette drauf, mal sehen wie lange die tut. Neue Muttern muss ich aber schon wieder besorgen, ich habe schon die zweite gekillt.

Außerdem hat mein City-Flyer nun die Alfine Kurbel bekommen. Die läuft echt geschmeidiger.


----------



## rawdiamond (29. Juli 2008)

Moinsen, habe ich das richtig verstanden? Die neue Premium ist vom Getriebe mit der Alfine identisch? Wenn das stimmt: Gibts die schon und wie ist die Artikelnummer?
Dunke schön


----------



## Mad-Line (30. Juli 2008)

Sie sind nicht genau identisch aber sehr ähnlich siehe paar seiten zurück.

SG-R835 mit Rollen
SG-R820 mit klinken


----------



## ichauch (2. September 2008)

Nach vier Jahren neigt sich wohl das Leben meiner "Shimano Nexus Inter-8 Premium" ebenfalls dem Ende zu, geknackt hat sie auch irgendwann, aber nun rutsche ich im 4-6 Gang wesentlich häufiger sporadisch durch - vielleicht sind da auch Klinken gebrochen?
Laufleistung ist nicht aufgezeichnet, ich trete aber im Stadtverkehr stark in die Pedale. Eigentlich nehm ich aber beim Schalten immer ein bißchen die Kraft raus, bzw. schalte im Totpunkt.
Es ist immer ein bisschen blöd die Autos beim Anfahren stehen zu lassen, um dann mit schmerzhaftem Knacken nach 30m die Ohren auf sich zu ziehen. Ich leide jedesmal mit.


----------



## varadero (2. September 2008)

Im neuen Herbst Katalog von Rose habe ich gesehen, dass es bereits eine SG-8R3*6* gibt.


----------



## Praetor (2. September 2008)

"Shimano Nexus Inter-8 Premium (SG-8R36)

Überarbeiteter Typ der bekannten Inter-8 (SG-8R25/27 Premium) mit neuem Klemmrollenfreilauf. Lieferbar voraussichtlich ab Anfang Juni 2008."

Dann werde ich mir wohl doch ein Rad mit einer Shimano Nabenschaltung kaufen.
Die momentan verbaute inter 8 premium ist nämich m.E. nicht gut für die Stadt geeignet, da sie beim Wechsel vom 4. in den 5. Gang oft durchrutscht, und/oder laut knackt.

Hoffentlich ist das Problem bei der neuen Version gelöst.





varadero schrieb:


> Ich habe gesehen, dass es bereits eine SG-8R3*6* gibt.


----------



## djofly (2. September 2008)

ichauch schrieb:


> Nach vier Jahren neigt sich wohl das Leben meiner "Shimano Nexus Inter-8 Premium" ebenfalls dem Ende zu, geknackt hat sie auch irgendwann, aber nun rutsche ich im 4-6 Gang wesentlich häufiger sporadisch durch - vielleicht sind da auch Klinken gebrochen?
> Laufleistung ist nicht aufgezeichnet, ich trete aber im Stadtverkehr stark in die Pedale. Eigentlich nehm ich aber beim Schalten immer ein bißchen die Kraft raus, bzw. schalte im Totpunkt.
> Es ist immer ein bisschen blöd die Autos beim Anfahren stehen zu lassen, um dann mit schmerzhaftem Knacken nach 30m die Ohren auf sich zu ziehen. Ich leide jedesmal mit.



Hatte ich auch, bei mir stimmte die Spannung am Zug nicht. Dieser Steg von dem der Draht von der Nabe weggeführt wird wurde von meinem Händler bei der Montage so hoch gedreht, dass er hinter der Rahmenstrebe hinten verschwand. Damit war er zwar nicht mehr zu sehen (optisch nett), aber der Spannung stimmte überhaupt nicht mehr, die Schaltung ist laufend gerutscht usw.
Ich habe das wieder richtig gedreht, die gelben Striche justiert und nun schaltet das Teil besser als je zuvor. Laufleistung nun 6500 KM und immer volle Pulle beim Schalten treten 
Vielleicht auch mal den Schaltzug abbauen und neu in den Hüllen fetten.


----------



## ichauch (2. September 2008)

Das kommt dazu, durch Kopfsteinpflaster kann sie sich auch verstellen. Knacken ist trotzdem meistens da. Habe sie jetzt nochmal nachgestellt.
Ich hoffe, sie hält noch eine Weile. Danach möchte ich mir ggf. auch hinten eine kleine Scheibenbremse installieren.


----------



## dudsen (2. September 2008)

wo wir wieder baim knacken wären ...kann mir einer sagen wo der knopf zuma abstellen ist? oder was ich schrauben müsste? das ding macht mich wahnsinnig, ob ich trete oder rolle.

danke.
gruss
d


----------



## Mad-Line (4. September 2008)

Wenn du ein Drehgriff hast kann es sein das nach dem Tauschen auf einen Daumenschalter das knacken weg ist. Das minimale drehen, hand auflegen auf den drehschalter verursacht schon eine ungenauigkeit die reicht das die schaltung knackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dudsen (4. September 2008)

Danke, aber hab ja schon den Daumenschalter... Das Ding knackt auch wie wahnsinnig wenn ich das Rad auf den Kopf stelle und das Hinterrad mit Schwung drehe. Wie ich schon einmal sagte, hatte mir ein Händler gesagt es währen lose Kugeln vom Kugellager, aber mittlerweile bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher ob das sein kann. Die erste Nabe hat ca. ein Jahr/2,5tkm gehalten. Dann wurde sie eingeschickt, hat die "neuen" Dichtungen bekommen und funktionierte 2 Monate, bis das Knacken erst langsam losging, bis hin das es sogar mal wieder weg war und mittlerweile wieder "unerträglich" ist. Da hilft auch nicht Mp3 Player lauter machen weil es durch den Rahmen, dann den Arsch in den Kopf Knarzt... 

Gruss
d


----------



## Mad-Line (4. September 2008)

das klingt alles schon recht merkwürdig was du da beschreibt. Das die eine dichtung tauschen um das knacken weg zubekommen... kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Mal ganz ährlich ich würde glaube ich an deiner stelle versuchen auf Garantie ein Tausch Getriebe zubekommen und würde dann die Nabe bei ebay verscheuern. Die funktioniert nach den Tausch dann wieder aber hau sie trotzdem weg. Dann kaufst du dir eine Alfine oder nie Neue Premium SG-8R36. Die hält die Trettlast besser aus.

Eckdaten der neuen Premium SG-8R36
-Rollenkupplung keine Sperrklinken und Rotationsgeräusche
- Verbesserte Schalt Perfomance um 10% Leichter 
-Bessere Bremsleistung ( denke mal bremsmatel dreiteilig und anderer Bremshabelkonus gab da Problme mit den Bremsmantel (Klemmt).
-Besser gedichtet
- 8 harmonisch abgestufte Gänge


----------



## ichauch (4. September 2008)

Bitte nicht böse sein, wenn das schon gefragt wurde:

wo ist denn dann noch der Unterschied zwischen Inter-8 und Alfine? Und gibt es jemanden, der die Alfine schon länger fährt aber im Gegensatz zur Inter-8 keine Probleme damit hat?

Ich habe versucht nochmal nachzustellen, im 2. und 6. Gang krache ich häufig durch. So schlimm war das noch nicht, da ist wohl was gebrochen.


----------



## dudsen (4. September 2008)

Sorry, wenn ich mich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt habe. Das getriebe soll angeblich erneuert worden sein...die neuen Dichtungen kamen nur dazu.
Werde es nochmal unter Garantie versuchen, ansonsten nach was neuem umschaun. Mist.
Genau was ist denn der technische unterschied zwischen der Alfine und der neuen Inter8? Hab ich das richtig verstanden, unter anderem eine andere Gangabstufung?


----------



## Mad-Line (4. September 2008)

Ich kanns noch nicht so genau sagen meine Kollege ist zur zeit auf der Messe. 

achso ich versteiger grade mein Alfine MTB in einzelteilen wer interesse hat mit Bieten ^^
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220277008497


----------



## dudsen (5. September 2008)

...und hat jemand eine Ahnung ob die Alfine ein "update" bekommt? Ist ja auch nicht mehr die jüngste...


----------



## dreckfraese (10. September 2008)

Laut einem Shimano Menschen auf der Eurobike haben die neuen Alfine Naben (ich weiß leider nicht mehr ab welcher Nummer) nun wie auch die Nexus Premium (ab SG 8R35) eine dritte Rollenkupplung spendiert. Waren bisher "nur" zwei...
Die Alfine und alle Premium Naben (ab 8R35) sind technisch bis aufs Gehäuse identisch...

So sagte man mir.


----------



## dudsen (10. September 2008)

Hehe, ich weiss zwar nicht was das heisst, aber danke. Kann man nur nachrfagen bei Shimano...

Gruss
d


----------



## Praetor (18. September 2008)

Weißt Du auch zufällig, was die SG 8R35 von der SG 8R36 unterscheidet?

Stevens verbaut nämlich bei den Modellen 2009 die 35er, wärend Cube die 36er einbaut.




dreckfraese schrieb:


> Laut einem Shimano Menschen auf der Eurobike haben die neuen Alfine Naben (ich weiß leider nicht mehr ab welcher Nummer) nun wie auch die Nexus Premium (ab SG 8R35) eine dritte Rollenkupplung spendiert. Waren bisher "nur" zwei...
> Die Alfine und alle Premium Naben (ab 8R35) sind technisch bis aufs Gehäuse identisch...
> 
> So sagte man mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (18. September 2008)

dudsen schrieb:


> wo wir wieder baim knacken wären ...kann mir einer sagen wo der knopf zum abstellen ist? oder was ich schrauben müsste? das ding macht mich wahnsinnig, ob ich trete oder rolle.



Kann es sein, das ich dir dass mal prophezeit habe ? 
Deine Schilderungen sind der Beweiß, das es keine Alternative zur Speedhub gibt. Zumindest jemand der, so wie du, sportlich und kraftvoll fährt, hohe Ansprüche ans Material stellt,muß eine Schaltung Marke Rohloff fahren !
Mein Kumpel, meine Freundin und mein Bruder fahren eine Nexus und haben alle das gleiche Problem wie du. Da aber zumindest die beides letztgenannteren nicht wesentlich sportlich unterwegs sind, kann man das verkraften. Aber selbst meine Freundin mit ihrem Trekkingrad ist schon völlig abgenervt davon. Ich hab echt schon alles probiert, diese scheiß nexus richtig einzustellen und ihr das Knacken (Gang 5) abzugewöhnen -Zwecklos ! Mein Kumpel mag schon garnicht mehr fahren, bis er sich eine Speedhub zusammengespart hat.

Hätteste mal gleich auf mich gehört !  Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.
Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Mad-Line (21. September 2008)

dreckfraese hat die bezeichnung verwechselt die 35 ist die alte die hat zwei kupplungen aber schon die rollen und die 36er ist die neue und damit dann identisch mit der alfine mit drei kupplungen.

aber danke für die info mein kollege hat den shimano stand weg gelassen


----------



## dreckfraese (2. Oktober 2008)

> dreckfraese hat die bezeichnung verwechselt



joo, dem hat der.. und fährt selbst noch die 35er...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. Dezember 2009)

ich kram das thema mal raus. und zwar gehts darum: da die nexus naben im vergleich zur alfine ja doch einiges billiger sind, welches getriebe passt in das alfine gehäuse? da man dieses ja nachbestellen kann.

wieso gehäusetausch? wegen der discaufnahme!


----------



## dudsen (16. Dezember 2009)

es gibt auch einen scheibenbremsadapter für die nexus inter 8. ich glaub bei cesur, aber vielleicht auch noch woanders. einfach mal googlen wenn das eine alternative für dich wäre.

gruss,
d


----------



## ichauch (16. Dezember 2009)

Nachdem meine Inter-8 (roter Streifen) letztes Jahr unfahrbar geworden ist (irgendwas muss gebrochen sein), habe ich mir im Frühling eine Alfine gekauft. Vor 2 Wochen ging es mit den "Verschaltern" wieder los..
Alles im Stadtbetrieb, Weg unbekannt.

An wen könnte ich einschicken - Händler, oder Shimano direkt? Ich würde direkt vorziehen, da Händler billig. Leider habe ich aber kein Ersatzfahrrad, die Handlungsschwelle liegt hoch..

Oder ne Rohloff kaufen, und dann die Alfine einschicken ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (16. Dezember 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ich kram das thema mal raus. und zwar gehts darum: da die nexus naben im vergleich zur alfine ja doch einiges billiger sind, welches getriebe passt in das alfine gehäuse? da man dieses ja nachbestellen kann.
> 
> wieso gehäusetausch? wegen der discaufnahme!



Achslänge Nexus: 132 mm, Alfine: 135 mm.


----------



## varadero (16. Dezember 2009)

Alleine von der Premium Nexus (mit rotem Ring am Gehäuse) gibt es unterschiedliche Versionen die untereinander NICHT kompatibel sind (von der 25er bis zur ..??)!!!
Hier z.B. eine (meine) zerlegte SG-8R25 die mit der neueren SG-8R35 nicht austauschbar war:



 

 




 

 



Ich habe das hier im Forum schon mal beschrieben.

Wenn du vieeeeel Zeit hast, solltest du auch mal hier vorbeischauen!


----------



## dudsen (16. Dezember 2009)

@ ichauch
also ich hatte meine nexus einmal durch meinen händler eingeschickt. da trauen sie sich vielleicht weniger . es hatte dann "nur" gute sechs wochen gedauert bis sie wieder zurück war, also ein witz. mein händler hat mir aber ein anderes hinterrad für den zeitraum gegeben, ssp.

gruss,
d


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. Dezember 2009)

dudsen schrieb:


> es gibt auch einen scheibenbremsadapter für die nexus inter 8. ich glaub bei cesur, aber vielleicht auch noch woanders. einfach mal googlen wenn das eine alternative für dich wäre.
> 
> gruss,
> d



hab gelesen, das der adapter aus zu weichem material ist und man den besser jedes jahr tauschen sollte.



TZR schrieb:


> Achslänge Nexus: 132 mm, Alfine: 135 mm.



...mist... 

hab mir gedacht, das die so nen schmarrn bauen. okay, wird das sparen auf ne 2te alfine losgehen.


----------



## dudsen (17. Dezember 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> hab gelesen, das der adapter aus zu weichem material ist und man den besser jedes jahr tauschen sollte.
> 
> 
> Also meiner ist seit 3,5 Jahren dran. Sowohl die Alpen durchquert und etliche andere Berge, wie auch im alltäglichen gebrauch noch keine Probleme damit gehabt. Ich würde mir mehr Sorgen um die Nabe an sich machen, bzw. mach ich das.
> ...


----------



## Black Evil (17. Dezember 2009)

An alle die glauben, der Kauf einer Nexus erspart die Speedhub im Haus : Vergesst es !

Was habe ich mich schon mit dieser blöden Nexus abgequält. Eine neue Nabe mag ja den Verdacht entstehen lassen, eine Nexus tuts auch, aber dann guckt euch das Ding mal bei jemandem an, der damit schon ein paar Jahre ordentlich fährt. ->Schrott ! 

Bei meinem Bruder fühlt sich das Ding mittlerweile an wie eine Kaffeemühle. Der Leerlauf ist praktisch nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. Dezember 2009)

rein rechnerisch, wenn ich alle 2 jahre nen neues getriebe kauf für die nabe, dauert das paar tage, bis ich den kaufpreis der rohloff erreicht habe. 

zumal ich keine dummen spezialscheiben für die nabe brauche!


----------



## Baxx (19. Dezember 2009)

Dass die Rohloff technisch besser ist als die Nexus, sollte klar sein.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. Dezember 2009)

das ist ja wohl klar, kostet ja auch nur mindestens das 5 fache...


----------

